# Barney's Farm - Tangerine Dream - Waterfarm!



## Dayzt (Mar 19, 2011)

*Barney's Farm - Tangerine Dream..............2010 Cannabis Cup Winner

*Now this is exciting! Drawing inspiration from SCOTTYBALLS and his awesome Pineapple Express grow in the Waterfarm, I've started my own waterfarm grow with seeds from this past years' Cannibis Cup winner, Tangerine Dream from the awesome Barney's Farm. Germination seems to be challenging with this strain, or maybe it's just these particular seeds I received. They appeared a bit small and pale, but I put 2 in a wet paper-towel/plastic bag and 1 out of 2 has germed in 2 days - the other is still not doing anything yet.

For those of you not familiar with the GH Waterfarm, you may want to visit this 'semi-famous' grow journal thread to get caught up...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/344359-pineapple-express-g13-labs-seed.html

...there, no can you see why I was inspired to try this out!? Here's the story so far...

So I've had my waterfarm and water testers ready to go for a few months now, but hadn't had a chance to prep it all until recently - had extra holes drilled in the bottom of the top bucket and bought a bigger water pump to replace the smaller one that comes with the kit. My tap water (even after it sits out for 2-3 days and gets pH adjusted with pH-Down liquid) is way high on the PPM scale to use (~350). I decided that I would buy myself jugs of RO water from the grocery store at least to get started - eventually I'll need to invest in an RO system and just filter my tap water but for now I can live with paying $3 for 15 gallons of water. It won't need a lot for the first few weeks at least anyway.

My first TD seeds to germinate was ready to go yesterday at about 6 pm but I wasn't setup to start it in the waterfarm yet so I put it back in it's towel. That evening (around 11 pm) I was ready to go and opened the germination towel to find that the seedling had already shed it's shell and was just a small 2" curly root and a white end with immature leaves that were of course tightly closed still. I thought maybe it was too late and it wouldn't take in the hydroton that way...but I thought 'what the hell' and put it in anyway - I just dropped the root down in the hydroton as carefully as I could and supported the rest of the seedling with small pieces of the coco. I then shut off the lights and went to bed. The next morning I was surprised to see that the seedling had made itself at home nicely and was already turning a bit green!! I dug out my CFL splits and a powerbar, and setup a simple light for it to get started.

Now, later in the day it's looking greener and greener - the cotelydons are looking like they should be open by this evening sometime! Take a look at the below pics...it's even nicer looking now since these pics were taken...













This waterfarm really has me stoked! I've got a nice 4'x4'x4' grow tent that this unit will go into in about a day once this seedling is a bit stronger. I'll have a 400w HPS light in the tent to start, possible switching to a 600 watt HPS later on and into flowering - depending on if I can control the heat in the tent properly enough. The plan is to build a nice screen in a few weeks to place above the waterfarm, just like Scotty's. I'm looking for something with nice 2" holes to use - we'll see. I also need to cover the top with foil to avoid white buildup on the drip-ring, but until I start using nutes, it shouldn't be a problem.

Speaking of nutes and such - I'll be using the Flora-Nova Bloom with the popular 'lucas formula'.

PPM: 150 (water started as 25 PPM but the hydroton seems to have raised it up a bit)
pH: 6.5 (I'll bring this down to 6.0 or a bit lower eventually but not worrying about it atm)


----------



## TweedleD (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey man!
Nice to see another grow inspired by Scotty!  I myself have taken his ideas and upped it a fraction, hehe.
I am truly amazed that your TD seed even germed!
Most of the people who have bought them have had 0% germination and the ones that managed to germ got mutant looking plants.
Fingers crossed yours is ok!

TD


----------



## shand (Mar 19, 2011)

Great post! Looks like fun ^^
I'd love to try one of those Waterfarms for myself one day. Good luck!
I especially like the power bar in the cardboard xD
Subscribed!


----------



## Dayzt (Mar 19, 2011)

TDooda said:


> Hey man!
> Nice to see another grow inspired by Scotty!  I myself have taken his ideas and upped it a fraction, hehe.
> I am truly amazed that your TD seed even germed!
> Most of the people who have bought them have had 0% germination and the ones that managed to germ got mutant looking plants.
> ...


Thanks TD - yeah I read that some other peeps were having issues getting the TD seeds to germ, and I'm not surprised as the seeds looked kind of pale and a tad on the small side. I'm trying to be patient with them though, as sometimes the sativa-dom strains can take longer to germ. I have another 3 seeds though, so no worries if a few don't pan out... just need to make sure to clone the ones that do, in case this turns out to be a higher than average result. I've had fantastic results with all of Barney's genetics so far though, and we've been thoroughly enjoying their Vanilla Kush, Blue Cheese, Acapulco Gold, Red Dragon and Crimea Blue during the past 2 years - nothing but tastly, potent herb from these girls, no complaints!! I fucked up a Pineapple Chunk grow this past year, but it still turned out 'okay'.

Watching the Spannibis Cup vids on the Attitude site, it sounds like Barney's will be releasing a Pineapple Express Auto strain this year which may actually tempt me to try some autos and see how they turn out...



rollajoint said:


> Good luck man


Thanks! Glad to see you join in with me on this grow - enjoy!!


----------



## Dayzt (Mar 19, 2011)

shand said:


> Great post! Looks like fun ^^
> I'd love to try one of those Waterfarms for myself one day. Good luck!
> I especially like the power bar in the cardboard xD
> Subscribed!


Thanks shand! Yeah, that cardboard piece was in an Ikea box with some stuff and is working well to hold up my cfl lights for now! I'm hoping that will 'gently' get that seedling started so the root can make it's way down enough to get stronger as it's first leaves open. I took those pics about 8 hours ago and it's already looking way greener and the leaves are about to open - should be by tonight! I setup the 400 W light in my tent and it's ready to go as soon as this newbie looks strong enough for the 400. Waterfarms will be my new grow method from now on if this works out for me! I hope to get over 10 oz from this one plant and unit, like the PE that Scotty did. I've got everything the same so far I think - but it's my first crack at hydro, so there's bound to be some bumps in the road! Oh well, I like learning new things...


----------



## Crystal Toy (Mar 20, 2011)

good luck, can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Ganjasism (Mar 20, 2011)

Allright, another "scotty" grow. I'm subbed. I love the waterfarm grows. Good Luck


----------



## Dayzt (Mar 20, 2011)

Crystal Toy said:


> good luck, can't wait to see how it turns out.


Thanks - me too! I've got this CFL light on it 24 hr right now, just to give the root a good chance to sink down further before moving it to the big light - that will likely be this evening. I'll have the 400 W light a good distance away and have it set on a 12 on, 5.5 off, 1 on, 5.5 off schedule for veg.



Ganjasism said:


> Allright, another "scotty" grow. I'm subbed. I love the waterfarm grows. Good Luck


Yeah man - I'm stoked! My PPM is rising for some reason but I'm not too worried at this point since it's not using much water yet. I found an interesting light cycle idea in 'Treating Yourself' magazine where an experienced grower insists that for veg you only need 13 hours of light to keep it in grow mode. The idea is to have the lights on for 12 hours followed by 5 1/2 hours dark and then 1 hour of light and back to 5 1/2 dark - then repeat. This way you save on electricity and the plants actually grow faster. We'll see how it goes - I love experimenting! =) The flowering phase has another interesting light cycle with the time of light/dark changing every two weeks up until the 6 week mark where it stays at 9 hours on and 15 off. Treating Yourlself actually has free downloads of thier magazines on thier website - you can find the article in issue #25 on page 77 (more of a reference for myself..lol...but you may want to check it out!)


----------



## Dayzt (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought i'd follow this early growth nice a close for those interested in how fast waterfarms work from seed. This pic is just 1 day since the seedling was placed in the waterfarm. It's starting to open now and you can see it's already starting on the serrated leaves.







As compared to Scotty's, we'll see how it looks after 7 days as shown in the first pic in his journal! The tin-foil will go on there in the next few days which will become more important once we start adding the Flora Nova to the rez.


----------



## Ganjasism (Mar 20, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Thanks - me too! I've got this CFL light on it 24 hr right now, just to give the root a good chance to sink down further before moving it to the big light - that will likely be this evening. I'll have the 400 W light a good distance away and have it set on a 12 on, 5.5 off, 1 on, 5.5 off schedule for veg.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man - I'm stoked! My PPM is rising for some reason but I'm not too worried at this point since it's not using much water yet. I found an interesting light cycle idea in 'Treating Yourself' magazine where an experienced grower insists that for veg you only need 13 hours of light to keep it in grow mode. The idea is to have the lights on for 12 hours followed by 5 1/2 hours dark and then 1 hour of light and back to 5 1/2 dark - then repeat. This way you save on electricity and the plants actually grow faster. We'll see how it goes - I love experimenting! =) The flowering phase has another interesting light cycle with the time of light/dark changing every two weeks up until the 6 week mark where it stays at 9 hours on and 15 off. Treating Yourlself actually has free downloads of thier magazines on thier website - you can find the article in issue #25 on page 77 (more of a reference for myself..lol...but you may want to check it out!)


Yeah, that's a different light cycle for sure. It'll be interesting to see the results if you use it. Not quite sure why the ppm would be rising on you though? What's the reading? Did you rinse your hydroton before putting it in your bucket?


----------



## Dayzt (Mar 22, 2011)

Ganjasism said:


> Yeah, that's a different light cycle for sure. It'll be interesting to see the results if you use it. Not quite sure why the ppm would be rising on you though? What's the reading? Did you rinse your hydroton before putting it in your bucket?


Yeah, the light-cycle is quite interesting. I'm using an old MH light that has an old ballast and ceramic socket. It's using a simple bat-wing reflector and it's all setup in a brand new mylar tent.

The hydroton I'm using was soaked for 24 hrs in pH'd water and then setup with normal tap water pH'd to 5.0 or so. The PPM was at over 350 with that setup though, so I bought a few 15 gallon RO water jugs at the grocery store and used some of it to resoak and rinse the hyroton again. I also cleaned out both buckets at that point before putting the hydrton back in. The RO water was tested at ~15 PPM before I put it in the farm and after it was running with the bubbler for about a half a day, I tested the PPM to be ~250 - so I'm left wondering if I still haven't rinsed the hydroton enough... I'm not too worried about it yet though, I'll be changing the water out again in a few weeks time and I expect the roots will be starting to enter the reservoir by then. I'm not using any nutes yet either - waiting until after 10 days to start with the Flora Nova Bloom.

As of this evening, the PPM is sitting at ~260 and the pH is 7.1 I'll be adjusting the pH down a bit in the next few days to try and keep it closer to 6.5 - I don't want to use too much though since it will go down once I start using nutes in about 7 days from now. Today, at day 3 from seed, the cotyledons are open and the first serrated leaves are starting. I'll take another pic in the next few days to compare the progress.


----------



## Ganjasism (Mar 22, 2011)

You could just take some of the "high" ppm water out and add RO to keep lowering the ppm to around 100 or less. Maybe a little everyday to get where you want before adding nutes??? I think that the pH for hydro should be in the mid to high 5's. I could be wrong though. Almost everyone I know starts the pH low (5.5 or so), and let's it creep up to the high 6's, or even 7 (which is neutral ph for water), then change out or pH down the water (depending on the ppm's).
It's because a wider pH range will make more nutrients available to the plant at different times. Which I'm sure you already know though. I'm interested to see how this goes. Good luck. You'll do great.


----------



## Dayzt (Mar 22, 2011)

Ganjasism said:


> You could just take some of the "high" ppm water out and add RO to keep lowering the ppm to around 100 or less. Maybe a little everyday to get where you want before adding nutes??? I think that the pH for hydro should be in the mid to high 5's. I could be wrong though. Almost everyone I know starts the pH low (5.5 or so), and let's it creep up to the high 6's, or even 7 (which is neutral ph for water), then change out or pH down the water (depending on the ppm's).
> It's because a wider pH range will make more nutrients available to the plant at different times. Which I'm sure you already know though. I'm interested to see how this goes. Good luck. You'll do great.


What a novel idea! =) I think I'll do just that (remove some of the high PPM water and add more straight RO water...). This will obviously raise my pH again (I'd lowered it this evening using some pH Down), but still at this point, my little seedling is developing it's first set of serrated leaves, so the roots aren't that low in the hydroton yet.

This reminds me of my very first grow when I overthought everything and that ended up being more detrimental to the plants than anything - I need to relax and let it do it's thing... and not worry about screwing up to the point where I mess with it too much..lol.

Thanks for your advise and for following along Ganja - should be an interesting grow - can't wait to see what I can get from this single plant in the Waterfarm.


----------



## Ganjasism (Mar 24, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> What a novel idea! =) I think I'll do just that (remove some of the high PPM water and add more straight RO water...). This will obviously raise my pH again (I'd lowered it this evening using some pH Down), but still at this point, my little seedling is developing it's first set of serrated leaves, so the roots aren't that low in the hydroton yet.
> 
> This reminds me of my very first grow when I overthought everything and that ended up being more detrimental to the plants than anything - I need to relax and let it do it's thing... and not worry about screwing up to the point where I mess with it too much..lol.
> 
> Thanks for your advise and for following along Ganja - should be an interesting grow - can't wait to see what I can get from this single plant in the Waterfarm.


 
I know what you mean. I over analyze EVERYTHING. Hard to relax unless I'm medicated. My mind just can't stop thinking "what if...."?. Really wears me out sometimes. Makes it hard to sleep!


----------



## Dayzt (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, here we are at day 7 since this seed cracked - since it was placed in the waterfarm a bit 'prematurely', I've noticed that it's been a tad slow to start - but not to worry. Today I drained a little over a gallon of water from the rez and replaced it with RO water pH'd down to about 4.5. My RO water is about 15 PPM, so I did this to even things out a bit better in my rez which has been at about 250 PPM and 7.0 pH during this first week. I think my hydroton has caused the hih PPMs but it seems to be settling down now. After I made a pH'd RO solution (~4.1), I added about a 1/4 strength amount of GH Micro and a very small amount of GH Grow to the mix and the readings were: ~100 PPM and ~4.1 pH. I added that that to the rez to bring it back up to level and *now it's at 218 PPM and 6.4 pH*....lights are off now, but I got a few pics before-hand.

Please, any comments or observations are welcome! Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Dayzt (Mar 26, 2011)

Notes: 

- switched the light cycle to 18-6 for the next few weeks to get a bit more of a boost...will switch it back after 2 weeks.
- I now have a small inline fan blowing fresh air into the bottom of the tent and small desk-fan at the top of my tent pushing air down. Temps are now going higher than 76 during lights on and 60 during lights off. RH is at around 50% during lights on and down to as low as 35% during lights off. I still need to setup some sort of exhaust solution - the tent walls 'bulge' slightly when it's closed up - great air-ciculation, just nothing pulling the air 'out' of the tent. There's vents at the bottom of the tent on each wall which allow air out, but nothing forcibly causing 'negative' air pressure.

- The seedling looks healthy so far, although appears to be a bit slow to start (in size). I suspect that since the root hasn't reached the bottom of the hydroton yet, it's not getting optimum moisture or air yet - but I'm just being patient for now and giving it a chance to get going. I'm trying not to 'smother' it and give everything a chance to take off on it's own.

- I had some extra hydroton left over from the start and added it to the top and made it more level so the water is more evenly dispersed across the top and hopefully keep the seedling more consistently moist.

- Tin foil will be placed over the hydroton in the next few days to prevent the white buildup and save having to unclog it from the waterfarm parts and air-line....


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking good so far Dayzt looking forward to your updates


----------



## Ganjasism (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, that little lady is just makin' her way to the res, then she'll take off for sure.


----------



## JoeCa1i (Mar 27, 2011)

dont need all that light yet.Could still use the cfl's for a while longer.


----------



## Crystal Toy (Mar 28, 2011)

I believe to achieve a " negative air pressure ", You don't use an inlet fan, just one exhaust fan ( perhaps a bigger one ). That will suck the air into your tent from the bottom vents and exit through your fan out.Should create negative air and remove that " bulge " in your tent. GL looking good so far.


----------



## Dayzt (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips guys!! I've added my CFL light back this evening and it's setup to come on about an hour after the 400 comes on, then off about an hour before the 400 goes off again. Got a pic update of the setup below - it's still looking healthy and green, but has had a slow start. The root still hasn't reached the rez yet so no explosive growth spurt yet! I pH adjusted the water in the rez back down to 6.0 from 7.6 this evening. Having added straight RO water a few times during the week caused it to creep back up.

I was wondering - would colder water temps cause the seedling to start out slower like this? The tent is on the concrete basement floor which is a bit cold still from winter - could that cause my waterfarm to have a colder rez than it should be? Feeling the side of the rez I can tell it's a bit chilly but it doesn't seem extremely cold... just curious as to if that would be a factor.

Well, here's the pic.


----------



## dishinit (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll hop aboard......
Pretty amazing to see one of the most temperamental seeds to germinate, take off in a Water Farm.
Good for you and I like your detail so far with sharing your solutions. 
I've also got the same lady from seed, 20 days old after an UB Topping, set up in DYI Water Farm for about 15 days.
So I'm definitely here to learn.
By the by, I would be concerned about cooking that baby with your MH, But if all is well, then ignore the following..........
if it was me, I'd be just using your CFL(s) or Floro. till I got some good green that can use all that light & heat from your MH.

Just a note, My TD was a slow starter also, but then she caught up quick & I topped her when she was 6+ inches tall, above the 2nd node, now she's 10" & climbing.
From everything I've read you are on top of it, Just remember to breathe now & then, I find it helps..............


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 1, 2011)

dishinit said:


> I'll hop aboard......
> Pretty amazing to see one of the most temperamental seeds to germinate, take off in a Water Farm.
> Good for you and I like your detail so far with sharing your solutions.
> I've also got the same lady from seed, 20 days old after an UB Topping, set up in DYI Water Farm for about 15 days.
> ...


Thanks dishinit - yeah it looks like overkill with all that light so early on, and really it may have contributed to the slowish start this girl has had, but things are looking better and better now. Even since that last picture, the second set of leaves are now as big as the first set and the next set is starting to come up the middle! It's quite possible that adding the flouro yesterday has given it a small boost... I'll be flushing the rez this weekend for the first time (been 2 weeks now since start) and starting it on a small amount of FloraNova bloom. I've noticed that there's a small buildup of silt from the hydroton that's settled on the bottom of the rez so I think I'm going to pull it right out and clean it again good before refilling it. Once the plant is bigger I won't be able to clean it that well between flushes so I'm going to get that done now.


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey bro, I do believe that colder temps would mess with a seedling for sure. On a side note, I tested my water last night (tap water) and it was 134 or so ppm; so I put some in a glass and let it sit out all night and I checked it again and it was 162ppm!!! WTF, I thought the chlorine evaporating would make it go down??? At work we have a water fountain with a "filter" on it, so I brought some of that water home and tested it, and it was the same reading as my tap water! I'm gonna get some activated carbon and fill up a funnel and run some water through it and test it out! What do ya think??? Should work right???


----------



## Top5 (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's my Tangerine Dream from Barney's Farm seeds, only 3 days old


----------



## dishinit (Apr 2, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Thanks dishinit - yeah it looks like overkill with all that light so early on, and really it may have contributed to the slowish start this girl has had, but things are looking better and better now. Even since that last picture, the second set of leaves are now as big as the first set and the next set is starting to come up the middle! It's quite possible that adding the flouro yesterday has given it a small boost... I'll be flushing the rez this weekend for the first time (been 2 weeks now since start) and starting it on a small amount of FloraNova bloom. I've noticed that there's a small buildup of silt from the hydroton that's settled on the bottom of the rez so I think I'm going to pull it right out and clean it again good before refilling it. Once the plant is bigger I won't be able to clean it that well between flushes so I'm going to get that done now.


Glad to hear you've decided to make a light adjustment and already see improvement. Soon enough she'll be able to bask in the sun, it's just that babies and sunburn don't do well together.
Just info, I find a small deposit of silt every Res change and I change every week. So I don't think it's a big deal.
I also started at low feed rate, maybe 10 days after she popped and have been slowly adjusting up from there.
I did space at one point shortly after my transplant to the Water Farm from Hempy, and let the PH drift to high for a day. Luckily, that mistake shows on just one fan leaf.
Since then, I've been following (I think) Scotty's guide of daily monitoring of PH to help define plants nute requirements, and that seems to be working well. I am now feeding at approx 650 ppm, with a stable (for awhile) PH, and she is looking well fed & happy, and is showing no signs of nute burn.
I'm all for any information to teach me how to take better care of my plants. 
With that in mind, you may want to refresh yourself on that PH Guide, as you start giving her nutes.


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 3, 2011)

At just over 2 weeks since germination, my girl is still looking okay. Growth hasn't 'exploded' yet by any means, and I don't see any roots coming through to the rez yet, but she's getting bigger on top now, so it's just a matter of days I think. 

Today I did a complete flush and change of the reservoir for the first time since the start. There was some brownish residue built up still coming from my hydroton - I pulled the bottom bucket right out and scrub-cleaned it again to ged rid of the dirt. I then filled the rez back up again with RO water, to the white line on the tube (2 gallons). Then I tested the water for both PPM and pH levels. Here's a pic of the first test:







So the rez here filled with straight RO water measured at 21 PPM and 7.5 pH. Before anything else, I use a small amount of pH down to lower the pH lvl down a bit. I mix it in good and then retest the pH to be 5.1 which will accomodate for the small amt of water still soaked in my hydroton. I want to start out light with the nutes, so I measure in 1 tsp of Flora Nova Bloom nutrient:







...to the 2 gallon rez and mix it in good. I wait a few minutes and then retest the rez. See the below pic:







So this brings the rez to a reading of: ~320 PPM and 5.1 pH. I think these numbers will change a bit yet as it adjusts, so in the meantime I put the waterfarm back together and plug my water-pump back in to get the new solution circulating. By now, i'm close to 'lights off' time and my CFL light timer has went to OFF leaving me with just the 400 W. Here's a few pics of the setup now after the rez change - sorry it's bit darkish w/o the CFLs on..



















After these pics, I covered the top with tin-foil as well, to keep the salt-buildup away from the drip-ring as much as possible. This will be more important now that I have nutrients in the water. At this point, I take 1 more PPM and pH test:

PPM: 285
pH: 5.5

Looks good - I'll keep a close eye on it for the next few days and see what happens!

_For me, this detailed and descriptive process (with pics) will help as a reference for creating future nutrient mixes to use with topping off the rez as needed. It should help keep my measurements consistent as well._


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 4, 2011)

Tested the rez this evening:

pH: 6.7
PPM: 315

I think it was still adjusting after the flush when I tested it yesterday.


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 4, 2011)

Lookin' good bro. Yeah, that's the part I'm worried about too, the pH. I haven't started growing yet but I'm concerned about controlling the pH in the waterfarm??? Everyone that uses them seems to love them though.


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Apr 5, 2011)

Dont worry much about PH guys unless you have some real shit water.. when you get up to 500-600 ppm with the Nova bloom it will have enough buffers to keep ph stable and It will still be about a week or more before the roots will hit the resivor.. still looking good Daytz


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 5, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Dont worry much about PH guys unless you have some real shit water.. when you get up to 500-600 ppm with the Nova bloom it will have enough buffers to keep ph stable and It will still be about a week or more before the roots will hit the resivor.. still looking good Daytz


 
Heard that bro...straight from the man. Thanks Scotty, I was beginning to freak myself out over the whole pH thing man. Whew!


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 5, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Dont worry much about PH guys unless you have some real shit water.. when you get up to 500-600 ppm with the Nova bloom it will have enough buffers to keep ph stable and It will still be about a week or more before the roots will hit the resivor.. still looking good Daytz


Right on - thanks man. I'm using RO water only with the waterfarm and from the jug, it's ~7.5 pH and ~21 PPM. I've been using a bit of pH-down to lower the pH up until now, but since i've started with the nutes now, I want to try and not use the pH-down anymore, and let the nutrient buffer out the pH as much as possible.

Scotty, is it possible my hydroton is not 'seasoned' as this is my first time using it to grow in? I know the ones you've been using as of late were ones you'd already used in a few grows beforehand - do you think that makes a difference? Did you notice your very first grow in the waterfarm hydroton to be a bit slow to start?


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 6, 2011)

How's the lady lookin'?


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 6, 2011)

Still looking pretty good - a little lanky looking but it's coming along. I'll have some more pics up in the next few days.


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 6, 2011)

No, I meant in my Avatar, just kidding bro, I meant your plant. Good to hear, she'll be taking off soon for sure. I'd still like to walk up behind that girl on the tractor though and give her a good tongue lashing!


----------



## ChrisGGG (Apr 7, 2011)

I just picked up a waterfarm and excited to play with it. Do you check the PH through the water level gauge? Seems when the plant gets bigger you cant directly check the resivor


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 7, 2011)

ChrisGGG said:


> I just picked up a waterfarm and excited to play with it. Do you check the PH through the water level gauge? Seems when the plant gets bigger you cant directly check the resivor


Yep, that water-level 'gauge' is actually a movable tube that you just bend down to drain a sample into a cup to test. Then the sample is just poured back in the top. The same drain-tube/water-level-gauge is used to drain the rez when changing the water out - for that reason, the waterfarm unit should be up on something so you can easily drain the whole rez into a shallow container lower than the bottom of the rez itself.


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 7, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Yep, that water-level 'gauge' is actually a movable tube that you just bend down to drain a sample into a cup to test. Then the sample is just poured back in the top. The same drain-tube/water-level-gauge is used to drain the rez when changing the water out - for that reason, the waterfarm unit should be up on something so you can easily drain the whole rez into a shallow container lower than the bottom of the rez itself.


I have found that a couple of pieces of 4x4 work good.


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's the pic update I promised - she's looking nice and green today, most likely is tasting more nutes now that A ROOT HAS APPEARED COMING THROUGH THE BOTTOM OF THE TOP POT!! Yep, things are going to start happening now - there's a nice bright-white root making it's way through the holes in the bottom of the top container!

Here's the pics - enjoy!


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh yeah, it's on baby. She's gonna jump through the roof! Lovin' it! Just compared the pics from 4/3 and the one you just posted...definitely a difference in growth...Time for lift off!


----------



## Crystal Toy (Apr 11, 2011)

looking really sweet.keep it up


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay, it's been a few days again now so here's another picture update. Still looking good - I'm thinking the CFLs will be removed soon, as the extra warmth is lowering my RH a bit. I'm liking the new growth coming in fast at the 2nd node - at this rate I'll be able to train it soon in order to get those lower nodes to come up more. Soon I'll need to make my trip to Lowe's and buy some items to build the frame for my screen.

I haven't checked the root situation down in the rez, but I'm sure there's a few more coming through by now. Maybe by the weekend I can get some pics of the roots as well. I plan to increase the PPMs a bit this week as I top up the rez. By next weekend I'll be changing the rez out completely again and at that time I'll again bump up the PPMs - by then I hope to be at around 600-750 PPM. No deficiency signs at this point, but the leaves are appearing a bit palish so hopefully bumping up the nutes a bit will solve that. Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 11, 2011)

Allright! That little lady is jumpin' up there! Lookin' great btw.


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 14, 2011)

Pic update time!!! Yay!!!! =)   































I did a complete rez change this evening and after everything was completed...

*5.5 pH
613 PPM*

I'm really trying to keep this girl good and compact. I think keeping the floro lights nice and close below the big light as well, is helping the nodes develop nice and close together. The secondary growth is looking good too, and as soon as I can tilt her over I'll start training her to get the other tops going - then it's to the hardware store to get some supplies to build my screen.

Cheers everyone - thanks for checking out my progress! 

_Notes:

I used 1 tsp of FNB per gallon of RO water (21ppm, 5.7 pH). Two gallons of water. The goal was to get the ppm's up to around 600 which is looking about right - we'll see how it tests after a day._


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, I'm lovin' your setup. Plant looks great.


----------



## dishinit (Apr 14, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Pic update time!!! Yay!!!! =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verrrrrry Nice.....................
Verrrrrry Nice.....................
I need to check back in more often.............Your plant is beautiful.


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 16, 2011)

Bro, you have got to go back and check out the diff between 3/20 and 4/14!!!!!!!!!!!! HELL YEAH!


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 16, 2011)

Here we are today at:

*6.7 pH
571 ppm*

She looks like she's got enough food for now, the ppm's came down some since the water-change which is good since I think I increased it a bit more all at once than I should have. I'll top up the rez during this next week with pH'd RO water, and monitor the ppm's. I doubt I'll need to add more until the next rez change, but we'll see how much she drinks at this point. You can tell be the pics that she's starting to take off a bit more now... really nice and green looking still. The new growth has some curling up of the leaf edges - I think it from having the floros so close there for awhile. I've removed the floros now completely, and lowered the 400w down as much as I can, considering the extra heat. I've also pointed my intake ducting up and towards the plant a bit to keep things fresh and cool from below. There's some great branching starting, as the nodes have kept nice and short up to this point. I'm just trying to figure out when to start bending this gal over and get her to start spreading out.

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 17, 2011)

I gave her some light 'foliar' spray today - she didn't appear to mind, but now she's a bit 'droopier' than before so I'm going to hold off on more foliar spray until she's a bit bigger. =) It looks as though i'll need to try the 'wet towel method' here soon so I can bring up the RH levels in the tent. It's a bit dryer than I'd like - although the plant is still looking nice and green, adding more moisture will help it breath better.


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 18, 2011)

That is one fine lady. Great job. What did you spray her with?


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 18, 2011)

I just used some regular RO water for the foliar spray - just wanted to help out a bit since my RH is a bit low right now.

I topped off the rez this evening, using up the remainder of my nute mix from the last complete change out. Did a test afterwards:

*6.7 pH
575 ppm*

This girl is really starting to take off now - and still keeping some nice tight nodes. I bent her over this evening but didn't actually tie her down yet. She's really flexible right now, and I noticed the stem felt slightly hollow as I bent her. I put a small weight on her to try and keep it bent over longer - we'll see how she responds by tomorrow. There's 4-6 nice tops already showing in her lower nodes, so it looks like things will really start getting bushy now! I'm guessing this weekend I'll be buying material to build my screen....can't wait! I'll put some pics up later this week - stay tuned! 

_Note: I've solved the issue with the leaves edges curling - removing the close floros and lowering the big light seems to have completely flattened out the leaf edges!_


----------



## Beansly (Apr 18, 2011)

Take the goddamn foil off the top of the buckets. Your not supposed to have light hitting your stomata. 
If your trying to cover your hydroton from getting algae, use black poly or wood or something non-reflective.


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 18, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Take the goddamn foil off the top of the buckets. Your not supposed to have light hitting your stomata.
> If your trying to cover your hydroton from getting algae, use black poly or wood or something non-reflective.


I've got it turned with the reflective side down - however I do agree with you regarding light hitting the bottoms of the leaves... I took the foil off after taking those last pictures actually, and I'm not sure if it will go back on or not - I've been following another grow that used it throughout the grow without any issues, so we'll see. Thanks for the tip! I did notice some slight greenish buildup on the drip-tube this evening, but I'm not too worried - just need to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Beansly (Apr 19, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> I've got it turned with the reflective side down - however I do agree with you regarding light hitting the bottoms of the leaves... I took the foil off after taking those last pictures actually, and I'm not sure if it will go back on or not - I've been following another grow that used it throughout the grow without any issues, so we'll see. Thanks for the tip! I did notice some slight greenish buildup on the drip-tube this evening, but I'm not too worried - just need to keep an eye on it.


Sure, it's not big enough of a problem that it will kill you plants, but why play around with something so easy to avoid. Idk sorry..pet peeve.


----------



## dishinit (Apr 19, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> I've got it turned with the reflective side down - however I do agree with you regarding light hitting the bottoms of the leaves... I took the foil off after taking those last pictures actually, and I'm not sure if it will go back on or not - I've been following another grow that used it throughout the grow without any issues, so we'll see. Thanks for the tip! I did notice some slight greenish buildup on the drip-tube this evening, but I'm not too worried - just need to keep an eye on it.


OK, this light hitting the bottom of the leaves being a bad thing is news to me..............no surprise, as I'm often late to the party. 
Is there a link or URL you can direct me to with more info on this? 
I also use foil (duller side up) on my Water farm to cut down splash on new plants & aid in directing nute flow to plant as it it starts to take off. And I remove it when plant grows larger and splash, excess evaporation, is no longer a concern. Growth is so rapid, I don't see it as impeding the plant in any way.........but what do I know?


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 19, 2011)

dishinit said:


> OK, this light hitting the bottom of the leaves being a bad thing is news to me..............no surprise, as I'm often late to the party.
> Is there a link or URL you can direct me to with more info on this?
> I also use foil (duller side up) on my Water farm to cut down splash on new plants & aid in directing nute flow to plant as it it starts to take off. And I remove it when plant grows larger and splash, excess evaporation, is no longer a concern. Growth is so rapid, I don't see it as impeding the plant in any way.........but what do I know?


I believe that logically the plants' leaves use light on the surface (ala large solar panels) - the bottom of your leaves don't 'naturally' received direct light (such as what may be refelected back up off of the foil. (Correct me if i'm wrong Beans...) Foliar spray applied to the bottoms of the leaves is beneficial however... The stomata (like pores in your skin) on the leaves bottoms absorb moisture but don't require light, and it excess, it may be detrimental to the plant. I noticed early on that the small tender leaves were twisting a bit - this may be due to this mis-directed light... but other than that, she's looking realy green and healthy still, so no worries. I'm going to keep the foil off of the top for a while and see how the drip-ring does - if I get excessive salt build-up or algae, I'll have to either put the foil back on again (the plant is big enough now not to be effected much by it) or find something else like Beans mentioned, to cover at least the drip-ring. I've got a larger sized pump running instead of using the one that came with the kit, so I've got plenty of pressure for drip-action - no worries there. I'm also taking the drip-ring off every few weeks to clean it good to avoid clogging.


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 19, 2011)

I found some really interesting info today on this site regarding the effect of music (certain pitches and tones) on plant growth. Some of the research and history explained in the below thread is very, very interesting - enough so that I may need to give this a try! I encourage everyone to give this thread a read-thru - quite intriguing!!

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/294405-influence-music-plants.html


----------



## dishinit (Apr 19, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> I found some really interesting info today on this site regarding the effect of music (certain pitches and tones) on plant growth. Some of the research and history explained in the below thread is very, very interesting - enough so that I may need to give this a try! I encourage everyone to give this thread a read-thru - quite intriguing!!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/294405-influence-music-plants.html


Thanks for the informative comeback. My leaf twisting has generally been due to slightly over-nuting. And I am new to the WF system, so I will pay closer attention when using foil.
As for music, I often/sometimes play Shakuhachi to my plants, I like it, even if they don't, but they seem to do OK.
I'll be sure to read the link.


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 19, 2011)

So what type, or genre, of music do they suggest??


----------



## dishinit (Apr 19, 2011)

Ganjasism said:


> So what type, or genre, of music do they suggest??


Here's a quote from the link;
*Plants Prefer Classical Music...
A possible explanation for plants reacting positively to classical music and not to heavy metal, is that purer tones are used in classical music, while heavy metal is full of guitar effects such as distortion and overdrive which we certainly cannot consider as pure tones!*
The link is short and concise, worth a quick read.
Apparently plants resonate with bird song....Hopefully my squeaks & squawks on my Shakuhachi are well received, as I love to play my morning meditations to the birds, and have them sing back to me. Sometimes it gets quite chaotic, but fun though.
Will it help my plants? Probably not, but it does help me practice, something I need a lot of ................................................................ I think my dog & plants would agree.


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 19, 2011)

Call me crazy, but if I manage to put together a way to put a music player on some sort on a timer, I'll purchase some of the mp3s at the below link and loop them to play for a few hours during lights on and a few hours before lights off.. =) I'll give them a special foliar spray when the lights come on as well - it would be a fun test!

https://www.cdbaby.com/cd/endorfins

Okie dokie...gonna get a few pics now and post'em up shortly - stay tuned!


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's another picture update - so much growth in the past week, that it's nice to have picture updates every few days at this point!

So I had a small 'weight' on the main stem yesterday and had her bent right over. I even pinched the stem a bit to get it to stay bent... but this is what I saw when I opened the tent at lights on this evening....







She pretty much just said 'screw you' and stood back up straight, regardless of the weight! Looks like she came back up even stronger though!













Here's a shot of the undergrowth - lots of branching starting to develop nicely...







So out come the anchor & ties - got her tied down a bit better this time - I don't want to stress her out too much though - the screen will keep her spread out nicely once it's tall enough to reach. Exposing the lower nodes will allow more light to get below there and encourage those new branches (potential tops) to catch up.







Took readings:

*6.8 pH
578 ppm
*
I'll have to top up the rez in the next few days - some nice pH'd RO water to bring the pH down a little will make her happier I'm sure... I don't want to increase the ppm's quite yet - most likely not until the next rez change - I think her tummy is full enough right now after going from ~300 ppm to ~570 ppm last rez change..lol. Still looking green everywhere though - I inspect it pretty close each day now so I can stay on-top of it in case I overdo things.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## dishinit (Apr 19, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Here's another picture update - so much growth in the past week, that it's nice to have picture updates every few days at this point!
> 
> So I had a small 'weight' on the main stem yesterday and had her bent right over. I even pinched the stem a bit to get it to stay bent... but this is what I saw when I opened the tent at lights on this evening....
> 
> ...


I follow TDooda's Water Farm/Scrog guide, based in ScottyBall's Water Farm techniques. I run my PH at about 5.8 and let it climb some, then re-balance res. and repeat. I use the 5.8 PH baseline to regulate my nutes. If PH climbs substantially, I add back nutes in 50 ppm to no more than 100 ppm increments over current ppm readings. It usually takes me a couple of adjustments to dial in a fresh res. Once dialed in my PH stays relatively stable with slight drifts up over time, or until I change out the res again. 
I realize PH is not a major concern until your plants roots hit the res. yet a 6.8 PH in Hydro seems high to me. Looking at the nutrient uptake charts for soiless/Hydo applications you are on the money for some, but edgy for others, like boron, zinc, copper & manganese. Do you intend to let your PH drift down enough to allow uptake of these nutrients? Or am I missing something here.
By the way your plant looks very good.
One more question......Is that a Ballast on your tent floor? If so, get it out of there......
Water and electricity can mess up your day.........and at some point, you will spill some water, guaranteed.


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, I know the pH is a bit high - I didn't want to pH adjust the nutrient solution in my rez though - heard that's a 'no-no'. Instead, i'll be adding some pH'd RO water to top off the rez in the next few days - that will bring down the overall pH a bit as well as the ppms which are already a tad higher than they probably should be at this point. I haven't noticed any deficiencies yet - happy looking plant so far! I hear ya though man - I have to admit though, it's nice to see the plant react this nicely considering the higher pH... maybe this strain is just a bit more tolerable to that. Regardless, it's good to know that it still doesn't mind the higher pH - shows that it has a larger 'range' of pH that it will eat. Overall, I want to try and keep the pH within 5.5 - 6.5 though, so I will indeed be addressing that.

Oh, and there's quite a lot of roots in the rez right now - I checked it again this evening, and there's the expected long tap-root down the middle along with some thinner roots and root tributaries... then there's a number of new roots coming through the extra holes I drilled in the bucket - good sign that it's spreading out nicely in the hydroton.

Thanks dishinit - I really appreciate the feedback!

Cheers!


----------



## dishinit (Apr 20, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Yeah, I know the pH is a bit high - I didn't want to pH adjust the nutrient solution in my rez though - heard that's a 'no-no'. Instead, i'll be adding some pH'd RO water to top off the rez in the next few days - that will bring down the overall pH a bit as well as the ppms which are already a tad higher than they probably should be at this point.


OK, once again, I know nothing.......I read this........" I didn't want to pH adjust the nutrient solution in my rez though - heard that's a 'no-no'".................... And I wanna know...................
Where did you hear/read this?
I may be committing a cardinal or bluebird sin here, but this is what I do.
FYI: 1st of all, I have found that for some ungodly reason, when I take PH samples from my site level/drain tube, even if I fill a cup, drain it, fill it again, then pour half off (it's my ritual) and take a PH reading from that sample, it is invariably a 10th of a point or more higher than if measured at the res itself. Weird.......
I can go back and forth from the sample to the res and repeat my findings. I do check calibration of my PH meter on a weekly basis. It's pretty much rock solid.
But back to my process....
So, I have an extra bucket to sit my top bucket/plant into when I clean & change out the bottom res. My plant stays in my tent under the light while I go about my business (this only works for awhile, then becomes unwieldy, especially when under Scrog)
I prefer to mix & balance in my res as I know I have it dialed in as one unit, not two or three (gal) units. (I run DYI Water Farms, 5 gal buckets, constructed with GH WF Plumbing kits & 10" Net Pot Caps) I have never been able to drain the last 1/4 to 1/2" out of the bottom bucket via the drain tube, and I always find some hydroton sediment when I dump a bucket (water my outside garden)
Best case nute prep for me, is to mix & balance the night prior, in spare bucket, & re-balance PH (if needed) the day of change.
I do not always pull off the "best case" change outs.....and when you are making PH changes and Nute changes at the same time, it's a whole lot easier to do it in one container, not in an add back process.
Once your plant is in the screen (if you intend to scrog), you can forget about the bucket swap.........everything is add back until you change the res out. The good side of this, is by that time, you have dialed your nutes in, and do not experience large PH swings, unless your into self-destruct. 
Don't laugh, known to happen..............frequently.
So after all this rigmarole that I put myself through....................Your saying I might be doing the wrong thing?
Geesus..........................
It's a wonder my plants survive............................


----------



## dishinit (Apr 20, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Oh, and there's quite a lot of roots in the rez right now - I checked it again this evening, and there's the expected long tap-root down the middle along with some thinner roots and root tributaries... then there's a number of new roots coming through the extra holes I drilled in the bucket - good sign that it's spreading out nicely in the hydroton.
> Thanks dishinit - I really appreciate the feedback!
> Cheers!


Forgive me for my long winded blather. Once your roots hit the res, now is the time you will see some incredible growth. The plant will seemingly double in size over a very short period. I am amazed at the quality of roots produced via Water Farm. Thick & hefty accompanied by thinner, hair like strands. Much more robust looking than I am getting in my Hempy grows, or for that matter previous Hydro grows. I also dropped an air stone in my res just to keep things sweet down there. I am pretty sure that this extends my res change out times as my TD is now gulping close to a gallon a day. If I follow TDooda's guide to the letter, I would be changing out the Res every 3rd day, this way I can go a week and not worry about root rot.


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't recall exactly where I read about it not being a good idea to pH adjust nuted water, but I think it may have been in Scotty's journal... but the reason this is a bigger issue in my case is due to the pH buffers in the flora nova - they are already trying to balance the pH, so when you add pH down or up straight into a nuted rez, the pH liquid and the buffers in the nutes 'fight against each other' in a sense. But as you'd said, once the ppms are higher, the extra pH buffers in the nutrient are enough to keep the pH stable...

Gonna try and get some pics of the roots in my rez soon - I just need someone to help me hold the bucket up while I take the picture. =)


----------



## dishinit (Apr 20, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> I don't recall exactly where I read about it not being a good idea to pH adjust nuted water, but I think it may have been in Scotty's journal... but the reason this is a bigger issue in my case is due to the pH buffers in the flora nova - they are already trying to balance the pH, so when you add pH down or up straight into a nuted rez, the pH liquid and the buffers in the nutes 'fight against each other' in a sense. But as you'd said, once the ppms are higher, the extra pH buffers in the nutrient are enough to keep the pH stable...
> 
> Gonna try and get some pics of the roots in my rez soon - I just need someone to help me hold the bucket up while I take the picture. =)


You are probably right. There is more than one priceless tid-bit, hidden in Scottyball's journal that has proven invaluable to me. 
I read it once, skimmed it at least once more, and usually find some gem tucked away when trying to find something that caught my attention earlier.
I use SuperNatural Nutrients and PH my filtered Tap water before adding nutes. The Nute's buffers hold the PH steady as I add PPM to reach my target point which currently is around 800 to 900 ppm. above my Tap ppm and you don't want to know what that is.
I'm pretty much happy with my regimen and have had moderate to good success with this in both Hydro & Hempy.
However, I am impressed with those of you who are using Flora Nova Products and look forward to following your grow as an educational experience.


----------



## ottermunky (Apr 21, 2011)

yeah, when the plant is young I only use ph down if there is no alternative- it balances out nicely after a while though with the nutes. I use flora nova and they are very good at balancing the ph, I had some terra vega nutes for my first couple of soil grows and they were terrible, really not nice- no matter what you did they burnt the plants, would never ever use them again, having no experience with other nutes I can't say what is best, although I hear Barneys Farm nutes are really good.


----------



## weedsLV (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey just chimin In for the first time things r lookin nice. Not to b rude but playing your plants music isn't gonna do anything they don't have ears. Lol now if u sit in the room and sing to them the music comin out your mp3 player that will definitely help. The music/ singing to your plants myth is true due to the fact your breathing out co2 while singing but an mp3 player won't do anything alone. Haha your plants need u to cerenade em with beautiful music out if your mouth. Besides that my friend just finished and cured his bf tangerine dream the bud is amazing but beware it does have a massive stretch and it becomes a lanky mofucka try and keep it short and bushy a possible. Good luck n good growing.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 22, 2011)

Dayzt.......i must ask y have u not covered hydroton or at least the drip ring????have u encountered n e burns from the water getting on the leaves????jw


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 22, 2011)

I had it covered for the first while, but I took it off after the last rez change out to take some nicer pictures and haven't put it back yet... I don't know, some people think using foil to cover it is a bad idea due it reflecting light back up at the leaf bottoms, but we'll see. I haven't noticed that 'splashing water' has done any harm to the plant, but my drip-ring is touching the hydroton all the way around, so it really doesn't splash too much anyway...


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 22, 2011)

i had alot of issues with burn till i covered with foil...it didnt hurt n e thing infact it stoped the burn...i know the lower leaves wont do much, if i remember correctly ur goin to scrog n e how.....i guess i am just a info sponge...lol...also i didnt fill to the ring so the makes a big difference i bet......ah i saw and got nervious thats all......looks awsome...sub'ed


Dayzt said:


> I had it covered for the first while, but I took it off after the last rez change out to take some nicer pictures and haven't put it back yet... I don't know, some people think using foil to cover it is a bad idea due it reflecting light back up at the leaf bottoms, but we'll see. I haven't noticed that 'splashing water' has done any harm to the plant, but my drip-ring is touching the hydroton all the way around, so it really doesn't splash too much anyway...


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 22, 2011)

weedsLV said:


> Hey just chimin In for the first time things r lookin nice. Not to b rude but playing your plants music isn't gonna do anything they don't have ears. Lol now if u sit in the room and sing to them the music comin out your mp3 player that will definitely help. The music/ singing to your plants myth is true due to the fact your breathing out co2 while singing but an mp3 player won't do anything alone. Haha your plants need u to cerenade em with beautiful music out if your mouth. Besides that my friend just finished and cured his bf tangerine dream the bud is amazing but beware it does have a massive stretch and it becomes a lanky mofucka try and keep it short and bushy a possible. Good luck n good growing.


Hey weeds...thanks for your advice - regarding the plant not having 'ears'..lol... well, your right it doesn't actually 'hear' the music - it reacts to the 'resonance' created by different tones of sound. Different pitches of sound created by different music or different birds, has been _proven_ to positively or negatively effect plant growth, both quality-wise and growth-speed-wise. A key thing to note here though is the vibrations (or resonance) the plant is experiencing causes it's stomata to open when it normally may not open for as long or at the particular time the sound occurs...and giving the plant a foliar feeding during those specific times can be beneficial - some will swear to you it's a 'night and day' difference...I'd like to test the whole thing out for myself. And hey, what could it hurt? If we're not always trying new things to try and improve our grow methods, then how will be ever gets better and learn more? 

You're absolutely right about the CO2 though - your breath makes a big difference, and consequently, the more time you spend with your plants, the more CO2 they'll receive, especially in an indoor 'closed' environment like the tent I'm using. For every grower, it's finding that 'sweet spot' and technique(s) that work for you - every grow is different, but finding those key elements that work for you every time is what make it so challenging and fun!


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 22, 2011)

ottermunky said:


> yeah, when the plant is young I only use ph down if there is no alternative- it balances out nicely after a while though with the nutes. I use flora nova and they are very good at balancing the ph, I had some terra vega nutes for my first couple of soil grows and they were terrible, really not nice- no matter what you did they burnt the plants, would never ever use them again, having no experience with other nutes I can't say what is best, although I hear Barneys Farm nutes are really good.


Hey otter - yeah, this is the first time I've tried the Flora-Nova - how could anyone resist after seeing Scottyballs' results? I user AN Iguana juice before this with decent results, but having nothing to compare it to, I've been trying to branch-out and try more things so I can find what works best for me. I didn't know BF had thier own nutes...?



mully1982 said:


> Nice work Dayzt... Sub'd


Thanks mully! Welcome aboard - glad you're watching! Lots of picture updates to come as this grow progresses - being my first time trying hydro, I'm keeping close tabs on it as I hope to completely switch from soil to hydro and save some extra work and time...soil is great but it's such a PITA..lol.


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 22, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> i had alot of issues with burn till i covered with foil...it didnt hurt n e thing infact it stoped the burn...i know the lower leaves wont do much, if i remember correctly ur goin to scrog n e how.....i guess i am just a info sponge...lol...also i didnt fill to the ring so the makes a big difference i bet......ah i saw and got nervious thats all......looks awsome...sub'ed


Yeah - I know i'm 'breaking some of the rules' by keeping the cover off, but I wanted to see for myself how things develop - both ways, with and without the foil. So far not a big deal but I still have the foil cover ready to put back on if necessary. I've noticed a few tiny water-issue without the cover - 1 or 2 leaves are getting some white salt-film on them from evaporated nute-water...I just gently wiped it off and it seems fine... the plant is really taking off now so those first few leaves are soon going to be irrellevant anywayz... And yes, keeping the drop-ring close to the hydroton causes the water to flow nicer through the holes into the medium - not much splashing, a bit of small 'spurting' now and then but not enough to burn the plant as far as I've seen.


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 22, 2011)

A small shout-out to everyone who'd tuned in here...

Has anyone done any LST with their waterfarm? Even though I will be using a screen when the plant is big enough, I've started to tie down the plant in order to encourage the lower growth to catch up - is this necessary considering I'll be weaving it once I have the screen in place? I don't care how long it stays in veg - I'll have a _massive_ screen if I try to cover the whole 4x4 tent, but I don't want to overdo it and run into space issues vertically. So far I've had to tie her down twice, starting the typical LST circling of the pot to allow the lower nodes to grow up and join the main top...so far so good, but the big fan leaves are getting in the way a bit and tend to touch the hydroton and get wet.

Thoughts...? I'll throw some pics up later this evening or tomorrow night...


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 22, 2011)

dishinit said:


> One more question......Is that a Ballast on your tent floor? If so, get it out of there......
> Water and electricity can mess up your day.........and at some point, you will spill some water, guaranteed.


Sorry I missed this question... no, that's not a 'ballast' in the tent - I've never put my ballast inside my tent, both due to electricity/moisture dangers (as you mentioned) as well as the large amount of heat it gives off - especially these old ballasts the CMH lights use. What you see there is the cardboard piece I was using the prop up my floro lights earlier on - I still need to clean some things up in there..lol


----------



## dishinit (Apr 22, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> A small shout-out to everyone who'd tuned in here...
> 
> Has anyone done any LST with their waterfarm? Even though I will be using a screen when the plant is big enough, I've started to tie down the plant in order to encourage the lower growth to catch up - is this necessary considering I'll be weaving it once I have the screen in place? I don't care how long it stays in veg - I'll have a _massive_ screen if I try to cover the whole 4x4 tent, but I don't want to overdo it and run into space issues vertically. So far I've had to tie her down twice, starting the typical LST circling of the pot to allow the lower nodes to grow up and join the main top...so far so good, but the big fan leaves are getting in the way a bit and tend to touch the hydroton and get wet.
> 
> Thoughts...? I'll throw some pics up later this evening or tomorrow night...



Speaking after the fact........I have not done LST on my TD, but did U B Top, pinch & super crop her before she hit the screen. I can see now that I am in week 1 of flower, that some early LST would have aided in training for the screen (longer horizontal pre-trained runs of main colas up against the screen)
I have a single plant, similar to you, and thought it to be more Indica dominant at 1st, as I had fatter leaf shape similar (if not more so) to yours, however, as it grew, the leaf shape changed, to that more representative of Sativa.
So far the stretch has been kind to me.....I flipped at about 40 to 50% full on originally a 3-1/2' X 2-1/2' free standing screen, but quickly saw I would outgrow this. Then I changed up and put her under what is now a 4 X 4 screen after reading all the complaint's about the stretch during flower.
I actually expect to fill (or come very close to filling) my larger screen at the end of the stretch, that I anticipate to finish at week 3, or so.
So be prepared.............
And I am glad to hear I was incorrect about what I thought to be a ballast in your Tent. Good show.
Look forward to more Pics.......


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 22, 2011)

Okie, here's the pic update! Sorry it's a bit later in the evening than I expected - I've been kinda sick today so I haven't been too mobile until now.

These first few pics are what I saw when I first opened the tent... still lookin nice a green!



















I thought about it for a good few minutes and then decided I needed to trim this fan leaf - it was blocking a lot of tops trying to come up, and with the growth over just the past 2 days, this girl is ready to get tied down AGAIN! I know with most LST work, the lower leaves get in the way and normally get trimmed - in this case it was one that was sticking up and covering lower potential tops when the main top recovers...so it had to go.







The below pics were taken after I did the 3rd tie-down - lookin sexy! It's looking like I'll be able to hold off on setting up my screen for about another week or so yet at this rate - she doesn't seem to mind the tieing so far - still nice a green all around!













Here's a pic from outside the tent looking in... I'm really impressed with the waterfarm so far - the plant is really looking healthy and is easy to train.







I re-calibrated my meters this evening and found that the pH meter was out (high) by .10 and the ppm meter was out (high) by ~100. I did another test afterwards:

*6.7 pH
574 ppm*

I know, I know, the pH is still a bit high... I'll lower tomorrow I think, by increasing my ppm's - I think she's ready for a bit more, so I'll bump it up to ~700-750 and see where my pH is at after that.


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 22, 2011)

I've found the majority of peeps growing out the TD are experiencing heavy sativa dominance. This plant doesn't show as much of the sativa dom traits - at least not yet. I'm seeing some fairly fat leaves (see the above pic of the one I trimmed this evening) but we'll see how she looks after the flowering stretch. I want to veg this baby as long as I can. I'm not sure how much longer I'll LST, but she really doesn't seem to mind so far, and is still growing quite fast regardless of the bending. The roots look great still, and were totally coated in bubbles when I lifted the top to check. It's been a month now since this grow started, but I don't want to even think about that - there's no 'time limit', so as long as it looks good I'll continue to let her grow out as much as possible before I start the scrog and think about when to flip the light cycle.

Again, anyone out there watching that has any comments on the LST, please feel free to chime in - I've done LST a few times before, but never more than one tie-down. I have 3 ties on this girl already now, and as long as she is happy, green, and growing, I'll keep moving around the pot-top in order to give all that new growth a chance to develop.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 22, 2011)

yeah buddy waterfarms r dank as hell....almostoperate alone with times for lights.... DONT TURN OFF UR AIR PUMP EVER OR U WILL GET ROOT ROT.....yeah u prolly know that.....


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 22, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> yeah buddy waterfarms r dank as hell....almostoperate alone with times for lights.... DONT TURN OFF UR AIR PUMP EVER OR U WILL GET ROOT ROT.....yeah u prolly know that.....


Fo sho man - the pump isn't on a timer, it only gets unplugged when I do a rez change. I toyed with the idea of putting a second pump on a waterstone in the rez, but decided I'd keep it simple this time around - maybe next time and then compare. I may also order myself another waterfarm kit soon, and try it on that one - we'll see. I'm thinking I'd like to have 2 different strains growing at the same time so with 2 waterfarms I can do that. We enjoy the sativas but also like the indica 'stone', so my next grow will be a nice combination.


----------



## dishinit (Apr 23, 2011)

She looks very lovely. I like your LST work, that will really open her up. I would agree that she looks like she's ready for more nutes. It's usually around this point I usually get a bit overzealous/overconfident, and screw up. From hard earned lessons, I would caution you to raise ppm slowly, rather than in larger increments.
Basically, less is more until your plant tells you otherwise.
I'm learning that 100 ppm or less, increases in ppm at a feeding, is kinder to my plant, and keeps my stress level to a minimum.
And you know your nutes best.
Forgive me, I just think your plant looks so great, that I feel protective towards it.


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 23, 2011)

dishinit said:


> She looks very lovely. I like your LST work, that will really open her up. I would agree that she looks like she's ready for more nutes. It's usually around this point I usually get a bit overzealous/overconfident, and screw up. From hard earned lessons, I would caution you to raise ppm slowly, rather than in larger increments.
> Basically, less is more until your plant tells you otherwise.
> I'm learning that 100 ppm or less, increases in ppm at a feeding, is kinder to my plant, and keeps my stress level to a minimum.
> And you know your nutes best.
> Forgive me, I just think your plant looks so great, that I feel protective towards it.


Thanks dish - I really appreciate these comments!! I'll keep my ppm increase to around 100 as you suggested - this is my first time watching the numbers this close, so it's awesome to have you watching with your experience having dealt with this before. I've noticed my water level is going down a bit quicker now, so I take it that means it's eating/drinking more considering the growth rate as well... this will allow for more opportunities to adjust things as I'll be topping off the rez more often. I'm guessing I can go 1 more week before doing my next complete rez change-out.

Hopefully once I have the ppm's up to about 650, my pH will come down to something between 6-6.5 or even a tad lower...


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 23, 2011)

sounds like u have the farm well figured... i 2 plan to get another waterfarm for my fall grow...how is the Kandy Kush i wanna grow 2 next indoor hydro grow... i hear she is a real stretcher but produces like hell...growin PE sour kush midnight kush & my fav the sage....idk really i like the idea of the air stone inthe res.......and a dual outlet air pump to run both items seperate... i noticed towards harvest i had to clean the drip ring almost daily, but no big 4 whut it produces......


Dayzt said:


> Fo sho man - the pump isn't on a timer, it only gets unplugged when I do a rez change. I toyed with the idea of putting a second pump on a waterstone in the rez, but decided I'd keep it simple this time around - maybe next time and then compare. I may also order myself another waterfarm kit soon, and try it on that one - we'll see. I'm thinking I'd like to have 2 different strains growing at the same time so with 2 waterfarms I can do that. We enjoy the sativas but also like the indica 'stone', so my next grow will be a nice combination.


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 24, 2011)

Lookin' real nice. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 24, 2011)

My bulb burnt out this evening - not sure when it went out since I didn't check it at light's on time... but I've switched the bulb out, had to use my 400w HPS conversion bulb, so I guess the rest of this grow will be with HPS...hope this girl doesn't mind! =)

Tested rez:

*6.8 pH
507 ppm*

...didn't have a chance to fix it this evening - tomorrow morning I'll top off the rez and bring up the ppm's with the intention of bringing the pH down some...

Looking really good still, despite the light problem and high pH - lower growth coming up nice now that she's tied down 3 times...more LST to come in the next few weeks at least.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 24, 2011)

how bout some pix?????dont know if ur a pic mongar but i love pix even in veg.....sorry to be pushie....


----------



## dishinit (Apr 24, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> ................... I've noticed my water level is going down a bit quicker now, so I take it that means it's eating/drinking more considering the growth rate as well... this will allow for more opportunities to adjust things as I'll be topping off the rez more often. I'm guessing I can go 1 more week before doing my next complete rez change-out.............


Well get ready for changes as you fill up your screen...........
I now have to check water level twice a day, it makes me nervous as to how low the Res will go in 24 hours.
I am imagining a whole lot of roots in there lapping it all up.
Your Idea of running two Water Farms may make sense if they are both filling the same screen, less plant to gulp down the nutes per sq ft.
Somebody's has had to figure out Pot size vs Scrog size. or in our case, single Water Farm size vs optimal screen size?
Or is it always a moving target?


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 24, 2011)

I topped off the rez this evening with a strong nute mixture (5.5 pH, 750 pmm) to try and raise my ppms and lower the pH. I did a test afterwards and the ppms were coming up and pH going down, but I can tell it will need a day or so to mix in before I can get an accurate reading - will test again tomorrow eve.

Here's a few pics for all you pic-whores out there... lol.. =)













Notice the nice spiral of large-to-small tops following the stem that's tied down.. Once those lowest ones start to take off more, I'll need to start getting my screen ready.

I moved one of the ties over and brought the tip of the main stem over once again, revealing all ~10 tops forming. It's been fun keeping this girl nice and low. She's still keeping some nice tight nodes and is about 6-7" from top to bottom right now. I should be able to keep the screen super-low once I put it in - only leaving enough room to be able to reach it and change the rez.


Observations:

- The main-stem is about the width of a pencil now, and my anchor tie-down is pulled extremely tight as she's at close to a 90 degree angle.
- Some of the low fan leaves are getting some nute salt buildup and and few have tiny burn-holes (only saw a few), but other than that it's still very green.
- The lower fans are the darkest green color and are a more 'rough' texture.
- No signs of deficiencies anywhere - all leaves are burn-free up to the tips.


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 25, 2011)

one month and a few days from the first pic and WOW the growth is looking great!


----------



## teamgreen2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

looking good


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 26, 2011)

Okay - picture update time again! This girl is really responding well to this low LST. I really don't know when I'll need to put down a screen on her since she's been bendy enough to keep growing fairly horizontal up until now. The first branches lower down the stem are now matching the main stem but I keep turning her down to expose her new branches, still making the circle path around the pot rim.

Enjoy the pics!  For those comparing earlier pics, note that I've turned the waterfarm around 180 degrees to give the girl a different view of the light.. =)

























A few of the tender new tops were starting to get curly edges so I raised my light up a bit this evening. The plant seems to really be enjoying the HPS lights which is a bit of a relief since I wasn't sure how she'd respond to the unplanned switchover... I used more of my leftover nutrient solution from the other night (nice strong mix) to top off the rez this evening as well. Took a look at the roots and was pleasantly surprised to see them all still nice a white, with tiny 'foamy' bubbles coating them. =)


----------



## thegrouch34 (Apr 26, 2011)

The 2 td's that I started have 2 completely different phenos. One is super tall and lanky and the other is super short and bushy. Looks like you got the latter of the two.


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 26, 2011)

thegrouch34 said:


> The 2 td's that I started have 2 completely different phenos. One is super tall and lanky and the other is super short and bushy. Looks like you got the latter of the two.


Yeah, it would appear it's a bit heavier on the 'G13' side I think - since the other cross is the Neville's Haze... although without the LST it would be about 8-9 inches tall by now. I've heard some of the TDs look more indica when younger and then stretch out showing more thinner leaves later on, so who knows.


----------



## Kaiser Puff (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice lookin lady!

I also have 2 TD seedlings about a week younger but way smaller as they started in solos and moved to hempys. Started 3 and had 1 mutant. My 2 look like they might be different phenos but they haven't branched out enough to tell, one looks a few days smaller with skinnier leaves. I'm happy to see grows of TD beyond all the failed germs a couple months back. The 2 TD are on the right


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 26, 2011)

Kaiser Puff said:


> Nice lookin lady!
> 
> I also have 2 TD seedlings about a week younger but way smaller as they started in solos and moved to hempys. Started 3 and had 1 mutant. My 2 look like they might be different phenos but they haven't branched out enough to tell, one looks a few days smaller with skinnier leaves. I'm happy to see grows of TD beyond all the failed germs a couple months back. The 2 TD are on the right


Thanks Kaiser! They're looking nice and healthy! I just realized my last rez change was almost two weeks ago now (April 14) so I'll be doing a complete change out in the next few days


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 27, 2011)

Some great growth in just this past day. I eased up some on the main tie-down to allow the main top to come up a bit. No pics tonight, but the next update (likely Friday or Sat.) will show some nice differences from yesterday's pics for sure. This is going to be a big girl once she's done vegging, and I hope keeping her nice and low will help later on once she's weaved into the 4x4 screen that's going into my tent.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 28, 2011)

hey sorry i have been by been bizzy looks great...hopin for some new pix..n some cooler temps.....


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, I kinda almost topped my main top on this girl this evening... was bending the top top a bit and she snapped about 2 inches down - it was an almost 'natural' snapping though, as if it was meant to be. It didn't completely break off though, so I splinted it and taped it back on - should heal up in about a week, no prob. I also removed some fan leaves from the very bottom of the plant this evening - ones that were not getting any light at all, and were getting to be a very dark green since they were the first ones and were obviously getting the most nutes. A few of them were getting damaged a bit from the water on the hydroton and burned from the light/water droplets... so it will help things going forward. I've also removed all of the tie-downs now, so she can snap up faster now and the screen will need to get prepared very soon. I picture it (low LST) kinda like holding it down like a slingshot as she trys to grow upwards, then let it go so she can snap up fast and strong. She'll have only a day or so, and then I'll be doing my next rez change-out, which will mean bumping up the ppm's again, this time slowly to reach about 750 to 900. I doubt I'll give her anything much stronger than that before she goes to 12/12. The LST seems to have been very beneficial and has really 'opened' up the plant while still in a low profile, encouraging around 11-12 nice potential tops, a few of which are already branching thier own new tops out. Look for some new pics in the next few days!!


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 30, 2011)

Heck, might as well get that screen down on her. I'm lovin' this plant.


----------



## ottermunky (Apr 30, 2011)

looks wicked man. following this with a lot of interest. considering buying a couple of tents soon would you say its a worthy investment?


----------



## Ganjasism (Apr 30, 2011)

I bought one and have yet to put it up because I'm moving soon. But I did assemble it once just to see how it looked, and I must say it looks great. There are alot of affordable ones on amazon dot com.


----------



## Dayzt (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay, changed out the rez this evening and bumped up my ppms to about 770 with a 5.1 pH. These numbers aren't stable yet and will fluctuate over the next day, so I'll take another measurement tomorrow.

Here's a few pics - lots of tops now, and I've been lazy with my screen - still nothing built, so I need to go to the store in the next few days...































Notes:

- Added a half-teaspoon of micro to the nute solution this time, and a few drops of Superthrive. I'm hoping that will help the curly leaf-edge issue, although lowering the pH will most likely help that as well.
- Great root development so far, nice uptake happening now - need to top off the rez about every 2 days.
- snapped top seems to be surviving fine even though there's still quite a seperation where the snap occurred - may need to support that top carefully once it gets heavier, but maybe the screen will assist with this enough once it's in place...
- removed drip-ring and wiped it down good, tested to ensure no clogging - looks good.


----------



## Dayzt (May 1, 2011)

Put in 4-5 tie-downs on the tall tops - bent them out slightly to expose more lower growth.... hoping that with the fresh water/nutes, it will go through a nice growth spurt, so I'll try to train it as best I can before putting the screen down to take over...


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 1, 2011)

did u cut her loose??????? it looks great...very very clean and organied....+rep

ok i guess i have to pass some around first but...ill get t to ya


----------



## Dayzt (May 1, 2011)

Tested this morning:

*6.1 pH
775 ppm*

....I'm happy with these readings. I want to see if this lower pH and bumped up ppms will help with the tops that are looking a bit droopy and still have an issue with curled up leaf edges. Has anyone out there ever seen this happen? It all looks nice and green still, but it's not as perky as I think it should be - and I thought the leaf-edge curling was from excess-heat at the top of the canopy but now I'm not sure...


----------



## cruzer101 (May 1, 2011)

Hows the oxygen level in the water? 
Maybe she could use an additional air stone in her res.


----------



## dishinit (May 1, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Tested this morning:
> 
> *6.1 pH
> 775 ppm*
> ...



I think your leaf edge curling is more due to PH swings than anything else. I spend effort in maintaining my PH around 5.8 (for Hydro) & correct at 6.1 or higher. My TD drinks about 1 gallon a day, so I check & add back twice a day and my PH is staying around 5.8-5.9. 
When 1st setting up & learning how the WF operates, I inadvertently let PH climb to 6.6, I immediately drained/cleaned & started over at 5.8. Even, so I did observe slight leaf damage.
There was a period of about a week or so that my growth/stretch was so rapid that mew tops were extremely fragile.
I would check your PH again late in the day and if climbing, bump your ppm by 50, if not, just add back PH'd water.
One key ingredient that is included in TD's writeup of ScottyBall's WF improvements is the replacement of the standard supplied air pump with a more powerful model.
If you have not done so already, spend a few minutes reading that write up....lot's of good stuff there.


----------



## Dayzt (May 1, 2011)

cruzer101 said:


> Hows the oxygen level in the water?
> Maybe she could use an additional air stone in her res.


I actually up-sized my pump to a 30 gallon pump before starting this grow - the one that came with the waterfarm currently isn't being used, but it would be difficult to add it in at this point without distubing any roots in the top bucket, so i'm not going down that road - maybe next grow. Thanks for the tip though cruzer - I think I'll add an air-stone next time. When I lift the top bucket right now, there seems to be lots of bubbling action though too, so I don't see how this could be the problem.

I've raised the light about 6 inches, so now it's about 2.5 feet from the canopy - we'll see if that helps. I also need to get my tent exhausting air better - right now it's only got the lower mesh vent to exhaust air. I've got a 250 cfm inline fan at the bottom corner, pushing fresh-air in, and a small fan up top pushing air down - that's it. I may look into getting some sort of exhaust up above the light, pulling air up and out of the tent... that may help too. My temps aren't too bad though - high of 79 with the lights on and low of 59 with lights out. Humidity is around 50% lights on and as low as 30% lights off.


----------



## dishinit (May 1, 2011)

I think your on the right path with looking at interior temps. I have two 7" fans up top & a 10" oscillating down below. I also have a 250 cfm inline pulling though 4 X 24" filter and pushing through light to exhaust. Ideally, I would like to size up to 6" all the way through as I watch my temps, that would let me get my light a bit closer.


----------



## Dayzt (May 1, 2011)

Another quick pic update - looking even bigger today after spreading her out some more:













Took another reading this evening, and holding steady at:

*6.1 pH
754 ppm
*


----------



## Dayzt (May 1, 2011)

Bought my supplies for the screen today... how do you guys normally suspend the screen in your tent? ...or do you put in on legs in each corner?? I haven't put the screen together quite yet - ended up buying the wrong staple-gun and staples so I have to go back to the store tomorrow and get the right ones... I got some nice plastic mesh for the screen with 1"x1" holes - I plant to cut them into 2"x2" holes in order to make it easier to pull the tops through. My tent is 4'x4' square, but my screen will be slightly larger than 3'x3' square so I'll have some room around the edges.

- I've started to foliar spray again - using pH adjusted RO water. I hope the spray will help rejuvenate the curly leaf edges. It appears the problem is improving since the light was raised as well, so we'll see if it gets better over the next few days.
- Working on a way to exhaust the tent better - if I don't puchase another fan for this reason soon, I may put my short 8" inline fan on the top hole of the tent and use it like a 'chimney', and have it pull some air out through the top...we'll see.


----------



## ottermunky (May 2, 2011)

looks good, how long has she been vegging now again? id let her grow a bit more before scrogging her, but it cant hurt to put the screen a little way above her and let her grow up to it. I've never done a tent grow but when the plant starts putting pressure on the screen you are going to want support. I think your plant will pick up now, I wouldnt bother with the spray- its always a little tricky with the water in the beginning stages as the ph swings wildly but now is the time it settles- and it looks to be settling, you will notice a surge in your plant in the next few days i would imagine. also as you up the nutes the ph is balanced nicely by that. all looks very good to me!


----------



## Dayzt (May 2, 2011)

Readings this evening...
*
744 ppm
6.2 pH*

Topped up the rez with what I had left from the last change out - not quite enough to top it up completely to the line, but close. I'll need to mix up more nutrient solution soon, as she's drinking considerably faster now...


----------



## Ganjasism (May 2, 2011)

Damn! That girl's lookin' good!


----------



## Dayzt (May 6, 2011)

Look for a pic update this weekend - not sure which day it'll happen, but soon... I'm toying with the idea of moving her into my large tent for flowering - I have a 600w cooltube setup in my larger tent, so maybe the extra light in flowering will be beneficial. She's gulping down water/nute right now so I'm trying to prepare for having to top the rez off more often and make more trips to the store to get more RO water (yes it sucks not having an RO system at home using a waterfarm!). We're replaing our kitchen sink tap soon, so I'm going to implement an RO system when we do that so I can use it for the waterfarm(s). We need it for drinking water too, so it's a necessary purchase in more ways than one.

Questions for y'all....

1. Still waiting for some comments on how the scrog screen is normally 'secured' down or if peeps usually attach 'legs' to it...?
2. I noticed some of the roots' tips are turning a brownish color... not too bad yet, but it this root-rot? What can I do about it - I don't see it effecting the 'greenery', but if it's a problem, i'd like to address it asap.

....I'll get some pics of the roots this weekend as well hopefully. Cheers!!


----------



## dishinit (May 6, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Look for a pic update this weekend - not sure which day it'll happen, but soon... I'm toying with the idea of moving her into my large tent for flowering - I have a 600w cooltube setup in my larger tent, so maybe the extra light in flowering will be beneficial. She's gulping down water/nute right now so I'm trying to prepare for having to top the rez off more often and make more trips to the store to get more RO water (yes it sucks not having an RO system at home using a waterfarm!). We're replaing our kitchen sink tap soon, so I'm going to implement an RO system when we do that so I can use it for the waterfarm(s). We need it for drinking water too, so it's a necessary purchase in more ways than one.
> 
> Questions for y'all....
> 
> ...


I have my scrog screen secured with Tie Wraps to the frame of my tent. I built mine to just fit inside my tent frame poles which makes this easy. Each corner of the screen is doubled tie wrapped.
I use synthetic Nutes and address potential root problems with a daily dose of h2o2 with my add backs as well as running an air stone 24/7 in my lower bucket.
Please note, some nutes change root color to light tan/brown. I would wait for an answer from a member who was running the same nutes as you are, in the same setup.
Smell your res....if it does not smell good, flush ASAP and do your research, there are some products out there that have proven quite useful to combat and heal from root rot, if applied early enough.


----------



## The Snowman (May 6, 2011)

looking very nice!
i'm thinking about doing a scrog with the waterfarm also.


----------



## Dayzt (May 6, 2011)

Okay, here's some pics. Lots of new growth since the last picture update! I mixed up another gallon of nute mixture and this evening ant topped off the rez - it was about a gallon empty, so it really needed it.

I took another look at the roots in the rez tonight and they actually look very good - I thought there were some brown root-tips last time I checked, but it seems to look fine now...strange. Maybe I was just paranoid last time and was seeing things...lol..?

Anyways, enjoy the pics! More notes below...



















I think the plant is looking a bit better since putting up the ventilation fan pulling air up and out of the roof of the tent. I have my screen almost ready to go, but we'll see what happens in the next few days - still trying to decided whether to move the setup into my big tent in order to use the 600w HPS cooltube for flowering... if I do that then I'll need to build legs for the screen at it will not be close enough to the sides to attach them with ties.


----------



## ottermunky (May 7, 2011)

oooh to see that under a scrog will be a fine thing! she's looking a lot lusher now as well- its amazing what ventilation can do, my small cab has not got the best air flow and you can see it in the plants. cant afford anther fan atm tho


----------



## dishinit (May 7, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Okay, here's some pics. Lots of new growth since the last picture update! I mixed up another gallon of nute mixture and this evening ant topped off the rez - it was about a gallon empty, so it really needed it.
> 
> I took another look at the roots in the rez tonight and they actually look very good - I thought there were some brown root-tips last time I checked, but it seems to look fine now...strange. Maybe I was just paranoid last time and was seeing things...lol..?
> 
> ...


Your plant looks really good and imagine it will easily fill your screen. Not only will it fill it, but at some point, it will be putting upward pressure on your screen, so think ahead on how to secure your screen so it does not lift. Either build your screen on a base that your Water Farm sits on, or some way to fix it to the Water Farm unit itself. That can be as simple as tieing it down some way in the middle of the self standing screen
If now is the time to build a new screen that you can affix to the sides of your tent/cabinet, I would do so. I am experiencing almost a 2" lift in my screen from plant pressure. Please note that my current screen is constructed out of plastic construction fencing with built in flex.
I have my single Water Farm TD under a 600 watt and it has almost completely filled a 4 X 4 screen. I had started with a smaller 2-1/2' X 3-1/2' stand alone screen, but in my 2nd week of veg under the screen, I could already see that it would easily outgrow that size. So I gently removed it from the old screen and re-wove it under the larger screen (something you want to avoid doing). 
I would also like to stress ease of access. I have inadvertently created more cuttings than intended due to damaged tops when tucking and pulling in a difficult to reach corner. So incorporate this consideration into your scrog design. 
My current main concern is headroom, as from what I can see, the TD's colas are quite spear like and tend to be tall. Because of this, you may want to consider adding a 2nd upper sacrificial screen (one you can cut apart), at some point to control cola placement and air flow between buds.
I also tend to to get anxious about "what if's" (overall headroom) and am following SVT's journal for tips, as he has similar height restrictions and seems to be doing just fine with his screen set at 42" above floor, while mine is at 28". 
By the way, the upper screen idea is also from SVT's journal.
If you can maintain light distance and control heat, then use the larger setup. Make sure you have good fans both above and below the screen. I am running two 7" fans above and a 10" below,. I also have a separate inline exhaust fan pulling through my light and exhausting to outside. This allows me to maintain temps at around 81 degrees max on 90+ degree days.
I look forward to following your grow.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 7, 2011)

awsome looking plant........she has grown so fast........i miss my waterfarm now......wwwwwaaaaahhhhhaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dude i luv my girls i have now, but i wish the farm was goin.......


----------



## Ganjasism (May 7, 2011)

That girl is only a month and a half old! They grow up before you know it don't they? Seems like yesterday when she was barely poking her head out of the hydroton. Man, I can't wait to see that screen on top of her. Lookin' good.


----------



## Dayzt (May 8, 2011)

So I did a complete rez change-out this evening. She was looking a bit droopy yesterday evening, so I topped off the rez with what was left from the extra solution I had from the night before. This evening she was looking way better and was nice and perky, obviously appreciating the top-off. I think that reaction is a sign that she's ready for for nutes - I upped the ppm's this evening with the rez change - I'll get an official reading from a sample either later this evening or tomorrow. I had her close to 700 ppm last week and that's come back down to about 525 with the top-offs through-out the week. This time she's at about 895 but that was the test before it was added to the rez through the top-bucket...so we'll see what she tests at once it's had a chance to settle for a while.

Lots of bud sites - past the 20 mark now and counting. My screen is 'on hand' to put in any day now. Once it's in place, I'll start training her tops and spread her out from corner to corner. I'm still not sure whether to move her into the bigger tent under the 600w light for flowering...I'd kind of like to complete this grow all in the one tent, but then I'll be left with a 400w yield...while I could easily adapt it now and get a 600w yield...the next few days I'll have to decide.  More pics to come in the next few days - still looking nice and green!


----------



## Dayzt (May 9, 2011)

Ran a test just now - lookin good, hope she appreciates the xtra nutes - bumped her up by about ~200 ppms but she seemed to be askin for it!

* 5.5 pH
~900 ppm
*
Below the canopy, the main stem on this girl looks kinda like a bonzai tree. It's nearly an inch thick and bulbuous - branches coming up everywhere...once the screen is in place, there will be quite a lot of cleanup done down there but I've kept it so low that it will be tricky. I hope the extra LST work pays off with this plant - looking forward to a packed screen. Since I left a nice space around the perimeter of the screen, I may be able to even spread some of the longest branches just outside of the screen's outer edge if necessary. We'll see!


----------



## matatan (May 9, 2011)

diy screen? or prefab? im looking into a scrog myself, for the amount of work the yield seems to make up for it.. from what iv read and seen anyway, i never attempted yet.
you plant looks excellent cant wait to see it in flower! subbed up


----------



## Dayzt (May 9, 2011)

matatan said:


> diy screen? or prefab? im looking into a scrog myself, for the amount of work the yield seems to make up for it.. from what iv read and seen anyway, i never attempted yet.
> you plant looks excellent cant wait to see it in flower! subbed up


It's a rickety diy one I put together using a plastic yard fence piece with the holes cut bigger to 2" per. I just stapled the plastic screen to 4 pieces of wooden edging (just over 3 ft each) I picked up in Home Depot. I don't even have the edges nailed together at the corners, so it will be a very flexible screen with solid edges...


----------



## Spoc (May 9, 2011)

I know this has been touched on about ph balancing but still a little confused. How do you ph adjust water that's already in waterfarm? Can you add a drop of up or down into the rez or if I need to increase ph do I add water with a higher ph? This has been bothering me as I hear of people adjusting the ph daily but not sure how this is done. About to launch my first grow with a waterfarm. Any info would be appreciated. Read through Scottys thread but he does not go over this.


----------



## Dayzt (May 9, 2011)

Spoc said:


> I know this has been touched on about ph balancing but still a little confused. How do you ph adjust water that's already in waterfarm? Can you add a drop of up or down into the rez or if I need to increase ph do I add water with a higher ph? This has been bothering me as I hear of people adjusting the ph daily but not sure how this is done. About to launch my first grow with a waterfarm. Any info would be appreciated. Read through Scottys thread but he does not go over this.


Pretty much a 1 word answer to your question - Flora-Nova. Using the GH Flora Nova from the beginning of the grow, I've had great luck with it keeping my pH balanced. Using RO water, I always immediately pH down a fresh bucket of water before adding any nutes, and now that I'm adding about 3 tsp of Flora-Nova per 2 gal of RO water, it's really easy to keep it in balance with that amount of nutes in it. And then the nice thing about that, is you can then focus on your ppm's closer and not worry as much about where the pH is. The FN keeps it close to or around 5.5 - as soon as it starts to drift up too much, it's a good sign that the plant is eating - also usually means your water level is going down, so... anyways, hope that helps!


----------



## Dayzt (May 9, 2011)

The lady was looking extra sexy this evening so I took some fresh snapshots! Also topped off the rez this evening - not much extra nute solution left so I'll need to mix up another batch tomorrow eve.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Spoc (May 9, 2011)

^^^Ok..the method I'll be using will be to add a fresh batch of nutrients after she has gone through two gallons of top off. My question is really between these rez changes. Thank you for your informative post as I'll be using Flora Nova Bloom as well. Sorry if this is a bit redundant, I just don't want to kill my plant. Thanks again for your quick response...

Edit: Wow that TD looks likes she's exploding. Niceee


----------



## Dayzt (May 9, 2011)

Spoc said:


> ^^^Ok..the method I'll be using will be to add a fresh batch of nutrients after she has gone through two gallons of top off. My question is really between these rez changes. Thank you for your informative post as I'll be using Flora Nova Bloom as well. Sorry if this is a bit redundant, I just don't want to kill my plant. Thanks again for your quick response...


If your pH changes outside of the 5.5-6.2 range between rez changes, you can definitely use pH down - but you should also consider just bumping up your ppm's - that will of course mean adding more nutes, so it will again help adjust your pH with the extra buffers. Just make a slightly stronger solution to top off your rez with and that will help.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 9, 2011)

Lookin great, just drop pin in because I just got a couple waterfarms and wanted to check them out. Hope the smoke turns out as nice as she looks. that LST training is definitely going to pay off for you in the end.


----------



## Dayzt (May 9, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Lookin great, just drop pin in because I just got a couple waterfarms and wanted to check them out. Hope the smoke turns out as nice as she looks. that LST training is definitely going to pay off for you in the end.


Hey man - great to see you back!! Yeah, I think I'm pretty much converted from soil to waterfarm now - I plan to eventually have 3 of them going at once in a rotation of some sort - in order to have a few different strains going at once.

At this point, the LST has really pushed back the time to put down the screen. I've had all the ties removed now though for a few days, so the screen will inevitably go down in the next few days in order to try and start getting some control over the ol girl! At this point, I'm thinking there's no more than only a few more weeks of veg before I'll have to flip my light cycle so I don't run out of room in the tent!


----------



## ottermunky (May 10, 2011)

looking sweet as man, sweet. as.


----------



## Dayzt (May 10, 2011)

Finally got my screen setup this evening - ended up suspending it from two coat-hangers. The wooden edges should be heavy enough to hold the screen down enough once she starts pushing up from below against the screen... if not, I may need to rethink this idea...lol...tell me what ya'll think! I topped the rez off this evening as well. I've started to move the taller branches out towards the edges so the smaller growth can come up to the canopy top.

























I know she's a bit crooked, but it will work I think.


----------



## Ganjasism (May 10, 2011)

Great job. Keep up the good work. She's a beauty!


----------



## Someguy15 (May 10, 2011)

I dun think the wood will be heavy enough but thas just me. 400w rite, so something like 8-9 ozs off that girl if all goes well, I think she'll just push that screen outta the way but as long as u have a plan for that guess ur good for now.


----------



## Dayzt (May 10, 2011)

Ganjasism said:


> Great job. Keep up the good work. She's a beauty!


Thanks man!



Someguy15 said:


> I dun think the wood will be heavy enough but thas just me. 400w rite, so something like 8-9 ozs off that girl if all goes well, I think she'll just push that screen outta the way but as long as u have a plan for that guess ur good for now.


That's a good point - but I think if she starts to push up on the screen I can just switch to tieing it down instead of suspending it...? I'll have to play it by ear - I'm going to focus on spreading her out and fill up the screen for now. =)


----------



## Ganjasism (May 10, 2011)

Since you do have it suspended with hangers, maybe just adding some weight to it somehow????


----------



## dishinit (May 11, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Finally got my screen setup this evening - ended up suspending it from two coat-hangers. The wooden edges should be heavy enough to hold the screen down enough once she starts pushing up from below against the screen... if not, I may need to rethink this idea...lol...tell me what ya'll think! I topped the rez off this evening as well. I've started to move the taller branches out towards the edges so the smaller growth can come up to the canopy top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm certainly no expert on scrog, but based on my own experience, your screen will definitely lift. My scrog screen is fixed to my tent frame poles and my TD is still pushing it up two plus inches (my screen similar to yours....plastic snow/conrtruction fencing modified to 4" grid pattern).
Two things I would do if I were you....more tie wraps to secure screen to wood frame edge for tighter screen control. Tie down your screen on the edge in some way (secure to bottom tent frame horizontal poles) and tie down the center of screen to water farm if possible (the latter may not be necessary, if you do the former and can live with the natural give of the screen.
Just for info, my grow in the middle of 3rd week is now 10"+ above my screen. I would like to believe this is basically cola growth that will fill in over the nest 7 weeks. Most of this above screen growth took place in late 2nd week of 12/12 to now. Prior to that, my canopy was fairly stable/even at 3" above screen and my focus was on the last training I could do under the screen.. I am in the process of building a 2nd screen to control cola placement for ventilation. 
I hope this will serve as some useful information.
By the way, I forgot to mention your plant looks wonderful. Good show......


----------



## Dayzt (May 11, 2011)

Thanks dishinit, your comments and knowledge from experience are invaluable! I know I need to tie-back tight that whole screen to the wood edges - once that's done it should take care of that 'sag' it has goin on..lol. I think I'll just deal with the screen 'lifting' as the plant gets bigger - likely with just tie it down to the horiz tent-bars like you said - I'm not too worried about that yet. How long did you veg your TD in the waterfarm for? Mine is is going on ~6 weeks now... I don't care how long it takes to veg to the size I want it to be, but now I'm starting to worry about filling up the screen too fast and running out of room once it goes 12/12... I can see how the screen makes it very easy to 'train' the tops in an outward pattern, allowing the lower nodes of each branch to come up and nicely fill the canopy. The TD seems very easy to bend under the screen - this pheno has been very forgiving to my 'roughness' so far, and seems to always bounce back even stronger when I pinch her stem between the upper nodes. I didn't top this plant at all, even though I had (and still have) many opportunities - I didn't seem like I ever needed to since it was so easy to bend over again and again...

I took another pic this evening of the start of my canopy - started to weave some tops already, and can see the nice lower growth that will be filling in the spaces. Anyone out there think I'm getting close to having to switch to 12/12?

Cheers everyone who's following - enjoy the pic! =)


----------



## Dayzt (May 11, 2011)

Notes:

- ....just looked back 10 days to compare pics and if I get the same amount of growth in the next 10 days, I'll need to switch to flowering in about that amount of time.
- with the screen small enough to leave the open gaps between it's edge and the tent walls, I can probably move the outermost colas outside of the screen 'perimeter' if necessary once it's completely filled up.


----------



## dishinit (May 12, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Thanks dishinit, your comments and knowledge from experience are invaluable! I know I need to tie-back tight that whole screen to the wood edges - once that's done it should take care of that 'sag' it has goin on..lol. I think I'll just deal with the screen 'lifting' as the plant gets bigger - likely with just tie it down to the horiz tent-bars like you said - I'm not too worried about that yet. How long did you veg your TD in the waterfarm for? Mine is is going on ~6 weeks now... I don't care how long it takes to veg to the size I want it to be, but now I'm starting to worry about filling up the screen too fast and running out of room once it goes 12/12... I can see how the screen makes it very easy to 'train' the tops in an outward pattern, allowing the lower nodes of each branch to come up and nicely fill the canopy. The TD seems very easy to bend under the screen - this pheno has been very forgiving to my 'roughness' so far, and seems to always bounce back even stronger when I pinch her stem between the upper nodes. I didn't top this plant at all, even though I had (and still have) many opportunities - I didn't seem like I ever needed to since it was so easy to bend over again and again...
> 
> I took another pic this evening of the start of my canopy - started to weave some tops already, and can see the nice lower growth that will be filling in the spaces. Anyone out there think I'm getting close to having to switch to 12/12?
> 
> Cheers everyone who's following - enjoy the pic! =)


Sounds good, I would tie down the screen now to the bottom horizontal poles (one tie each side) while you have easy access. It gets more complicated as your screen fills. Make sure you give yourself at least a foot above the base of your TD for screen clearance and ease of access for under screen pruning, drip ring access to clean, etc.
FYI, I germed my TD on 2/19 spent another two+ weeks introducing to veg via a Hempy pot and did a UB topping which I blew and got two main stems instead of 4...DUH.... This reduced it from approx 6" tall to 2" to 3" tall. Left it in the Hempy pot for another 3 to 4 days to recover and then transplanted to Water Farm. 2-1/2 weeks in the WF produced explosive growth and I started weaving during veg.
My guess (as I do not have my notes handy) is 45 to 50 total days of veg of which slightly less than a month in the WF before the flip.
I would say I had a 60%+ fill when I flipped and changed my screens from stand alone to fixed to tent. I had to carefully remove the old screen and re-weave to the new. I did this as I could see that I was going to outgrow my smaller stand alone screen at the rate the plant was moving.
My phenotype is Sativa dominant and stretched quite a bit in veg. Now in it's 3rd week, she is reaching for the sky. And I am about to put a 2nd screen on to organize cola placement.and aid in ventilation of bud sites as they fill out.
As I was new to scrog and to Water Farm, I got some good input from ottermunky as to when to flip, and I see she is watching your grow, so I would listen closely to her advice.
Nice to hear your TD is forgiving with your tuck and pulls, mine grew so rapidly that it was easy to break tops off. Most of my cuttings (many) are from my mistakes in tuck & pull. I had to give up training after week 2 of flower after breaking off 2 more (now flowering) tops while training. Your plant may respond differently as you appear to have a stronger Indica influence in your phenotype. In the end, when to flip will be your call based on growth patterns that you perceive. Main branches are less forgiving as your plant matures, but side branching remains flexible allowing you to train for the 1st two weeks of flower.. If interested, I posted some additional info on my grow with recent pics on Ottermunky's phenomenal scrog of Kandy Kush, at her request. It can be found here:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/416944-kandy-kush-waterfarm-400watt-hps-21.html#post5710348


----------



## kriznarf (May 12, 2011)

Just read through the thread, can't wait to see how it goes. Looking forward to trying a waterfarm/scrog for my next grow. I also have some seeds from Barney's Farm (LSD and Vanilla Kush) on the way. I'm eager to hear what you think about the Tangerine Dream. Best of luck, Dayzt!

Subscribed and + Rep!


----------



## Ganjasism (May 12, 2011)

I was gonna suggest maybe drilling some holes in your poles and using zip-ties??? I don't know. Interested in seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Dayzt (May 12, 2011)

dishinit said:


> Sounds good, I would tie down the screen now to the bottom horizontal poles (one tie each side) while you have easy access. It gets more complicated as your screen fills. Make sure you give yourself at least a foot above the base of your TD for screen clearance and ease of access for under screen pruning, drip ring access to clean, etc.
> FYI, I germed my TD on 2/19 spent another two+ weeks introducing to veg via a Hempy pot and did a UB topping which I blew and got two main stems instead of 4...DUH.... This reduced it from approx 6" tall to 2" to 3" tall. Left it in the Hempy pot for another 3 to 4 days to recover and then transplanted to Water Farm. 2-1/2 weeks in the WF produced explosive growth and I started weaving during veg.
> My guess (as I do not have my notes handy) is 45 to 50 total days of veg of which slightly less than a month in the WF before the flip.
> I would say I had a 60%+ fill when I flipped and changed my screens from stand alone to fixed to tent. I had to carefully remove the old screen and re-weave to the new. I did this as I could see that I was going to outgrow my smaller stand alone screen at the rate the plant was moving.
> ...


Awesome dish - thanks again for your advice! Having seen the growth in just the past days and the sudden increase of water/nute intake, I don't think I should wait much longer than about 1 more week before switching her to flowering. I've been tucking branches and tops constantly since putting the screen down, and it's kinda fun to 'help' her spread out and share the canopy - I know what you mean about the main stems being tougher to maneuver - it's much easier to move around the bendy secondary branches and their 'node siblings' as they seem to fight for open space at the top of the screen. And I'll definitely be putting those 2 tie-downs on either side of the screen soon while I can still reach in there to tie things. I've found it very easy to move around under the screen so far actually - it means crawling around, but it's doable. I'm going to buy a long-nosed, large oil funnel to poke down through the top of the canopy to use for topping the rez and replacing the water/nute after a complete change-out. That will be much easier than trying to put it into a small funnel through the plastic tube on the side, or using a low-profile container to pour liquid in through the top of the farm under the screen... I've been following ottermunky's KK grow closely these past months as well - very impressive I must say - I hope mine looks even remotely close to her's by the time it's that far along! Thanks again man - great to know you're following my journal so close - how can I go wrong? 



kriznarf said:


> Just read through the thread, can't wait to see how it goes. Looking forward to trying a waterfarm/scrog for my next grow. I also have some seeds from Barney's Farm (LSD and Vanilla Kush) on the way. I'm eager to hear what you think about the Tangerine Dream. Best of luck, Dayzt!
> 
> Subscribed and + Rep!


Thank you kriz - Barney's is by far my fav - trust me, you won't be disappointed with the Vanilla Kush. We had such success with it last year that my wife went ahead and purchase more seeds for us to grow again this year - simply amazing stuff, can't wait to see how it turns out in the waterfarm! I'm buying 2 more waterfarms units very soon, and plan to start them in my large tent, one with VK and the other possible a TGA Dairy Queen - still not positive on the second one yet. I've got 2x 600w lights in the big tent and plan to screen-over both of those and fill out the tent with the 2 waterfarms as much as possible - can't wait! Thanks for joining in and for the +rep - welcome!! 



Ganjasism said:


> I was gonna suggest maybe drilling some holes in your poles and using zip-ties??? I don't know. Interested in seeing what you come up with.


That idea crossed my mind at one point, but beside the fact that I don't even own a drill (lol), I don't really want to start making any permanent modifications to the tent like that if I can at all help it. Knowing me, I'd rip a hole in the side of my tent trying to drill a tiny hole in the tent-bar.. ha ha. Nah, I'll likely just do what dish said and tie each side of the screen down to the bottom bars once things start to push up. Thanks for the input though! 


My next pic update should be late this weekend - we'll see. Things are changing so fast right now that it's become much more exciting to check things out every day waiting for when the lights come on! I may do a rez change-out this weekend - not sure, but we'll see how she's looking. I think it's close to the point now though where it's drinking/eating around 2 gallons a week, so I'm close to having to start weekly rez change-outs - I knew it was coming, will need to make more trips to the store to get RO water now for sure. Cheers all - stay green!!


----------



## ottermunky (May 13, 2011)

Dude, she is looking absolutely wicked! You are right, I would flip her next week, you will have a hard time once you get the surge from flipping her to 12/12 if you let her veg much longer. you would be amazed! I had similar coverage when I flipped her. I have to say man, everything you are doing and are talking about doing is spot on as far as I can see. Thanks for the big up guys! I am still learning too remember so its good, just to make sure, to double check everything I tell you! 
I love your grow so far Dayzt. you are very very good at what you are doing, keep it up!


----------



## mazand1982 (May 13, 2011)

dang, dayz, i swung by from my journal and must say that your set up and style looks very clean, cant wait to see the final outcome....cheers


----------



## Crystal Toy (May 15, 2011)

WOW. Keep up the great work, she's looking beautifull, gonna be happy with the results. can't wait


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 15, 2011)

hey been bizzy this week........how do you like the farm...............plant looks nice and happy...............................


----------



## Dayzt (May 15, 2011)

ottermunky said:


> Dude, she is looking absolutely wicked! You are right, I would flip her next week, you will have a hard time once you get the surge from flipping her to 12/12 if you let her veg much longer. you would be amazed! I had similar coverage when I flipped her. I have to say man, everything you are doing and are talking about doing is spot on as far as I can see. Thanks for the big up guys! I am still learning too remember so its good, just to make sure, to double check everything I tell you!
> I love your grow so far Dayzt. you are very very good at what you are doing, keep it up!


Thanks otter - I'm sure you're busy waiting for your recent harvest to dry'n'cure (I know how busy of times that is!!). I agree she's about a week or less away from needing the switch to flowering. I'll most likely do one more rez change-out in the next day or two, bringing the ppms up a bit more, and then 1 week from that time, i'll do one more rez change and flip to 12/12. I'm anticipating about 10 weeks of flowering, but since this is my first hydro grow - that may not be the case. I'm thinking of using some of my trim from under the screen to try and root out some clones...anyone out there want a few TD clones?? For me, it will be building some cloning 'experience' for the future when I plan to have a system where I can actually use them in my setup...


----------



## Dayzt (May 15, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> dang, dayz, i swung by from my journal and must say that your set up and style looks very clean, cant wait to see the final outcome....cheers


Thanks for stopping by maz - yep, almost at the 'half-way' mark - starting to get more interesting now! 



Crystal Toy said:


> WOW. Keep up the great work, she's looking beautifull, gonna be happy with the results. can't wait


Thank you CT - indeed, it's going to be a good summer!



realnyjuggalo23 said:


> hey been bizzy this week........how do you like the farm...............plant looks nice and happy...............................


I'm so impressed with the waterfarm that we're going to be getting 2 more of them in the next month sometime. I'm putting in an RO system in the house since it will be impossible to buy RO water for 3 of these systems... I can't wait to get these units running under my 600w lights in the big tent!


----------



## Dayzt (May 15, 2011)

Here's a pic update this evening - still spreading this plant to fill the screen. There's a few branches that are moving faster than others and have reached further out towards the edges - but lots of tops are starting to fill in the middle too. After the rez is changed out tomorrow evening and the ppm's bumped up to between 900 - 950, it will be the final week of veg. I'll use 2 gal of add-back solution and once it's gone i'll be flipping the light to 12/12.

Enjoy the pic update - the last one was taken with the light covered to get that darker look. I was almost finished weaving the tops down before these were taken....


----------



## Ganjasism (May 15, 2011)

Your plant NEVER ceases to amaze me. Simply gorgeous. Love it.


----------



## dishinit (May 15, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Here's a pic update this evening - still spreading this plant to fill the screen. There's a few branches that are moving faster than others and have reached further out towards the edges - but lots of tops are starting to fill in the middle too. After the rez is changed out tomorrow evening and the ppm's bumped up to between 900 - 950, it will be the final week of veg. I'll use 2 gal of add-back solution and once it's gone i'll be flipping the light to 12/12.
> 
> Enjoy the pic update - the last one was taken with the light covered to get that darker look. I was almost finished weaving the tops down before these were taken....


Your pre training is really showing. very nice fill on your plant and better than mine at the same stage. I'm taking notes.
Hope your RO system is sized large enough.
My TD drinks almost 2 gallons a day at the start of week 4. I should complain........
Keep it up, your TD looks great.


----------



## Dayzt (May 15, 2011)

Ganjasism said:


> Your plant NEVER ceases to amaze me. Simply gorgeous. Love it.


Thanks!! I'm still amazed at how easy it is (hydro) and so much cleaner than soil.



dishinit said:


> Your pre training is really showing. very nice fill on your plant and better than mine at the same stage. I'm taking notes.
> Hope your RO system is sized large enough.
> My TD drinks almost 2 gallons a day at the start of week 4. I should complain........
> Keep it up, your TD looks great.


Cheers dish - yeah the early LST seems to have really paid off. She was so easy to train early on that it would have been a shame not to take advantage of it. I hear ya with the RO water issue - I think it will be a bit expensive to implement the appropriate size of RO system, but in the long run it will be good to have it in my house for drinking water too, so it will be a worthy investment. If you (or anyone following) know if a recommended RO filteration system, let me know! Thanks for the props - I'm happy with her so far. I feel to be in good hands with all of you watching - it's exciting to think about what she'll look like a few weeks into flower!


----------



## kriznarf (May 16, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Cheers dish - yeah the early LST seems to have really paid off. She was so easy to train early on that it would have been a shame not to take advantage of it. I hear ya with the RO water issue - I think it will be a bit expensive to implement the appropriate size of RO system, but in the long run it will be good to have it in my house for drinking water too, so it will be a worthy investment. If you (or anyone following) know if a recommended RO filteration system, let me know! Thanks for the props - I'm happy with her so far. I feel to be in good hands with all of you watching - it's exciting to think about what she'll look like a few weeks into flower!


Hey Dayzt, I recently bought and installed an Eliminator Medium Reverse Osmosis System (100 Gallons Per Day,) which I'm happy with. It was about $185 with shipping, though I didn't shop around very much.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 16, 2011)

welll done bud...................where did u get the screening......ur scrog looks well in order......................


Dayzt said:


> Here's a pic update this evening - still spreading this plant to fill the screen. There's a few branches that are moving faster than others and have reached further out towards the edges - but lots of tops are starting to fill in the middle too. After the rez is changed out tomorrow evening and the ppm's bumped up to between 900 - 950, it will be the final week of veg. I'll use 2 gal of add-back solution and once it's gone i'll be flipping the light to 12/12.
> 
> Enjoy the pic update - the last one was taken with the light covered to get that darker look. I was almost finished weaving the tops down before these were taken....


----------



## Dayzt (May 16, 2011)

The girl is looking good this evening - very green with lots of signs of those sweet looking, freshly starting tops. I did a complete change-out of the rez and bumped up the ppms some. I removed the drip-ring and gave it a thorough cleaning which it needed - nice dripping-action still like new, no problems with clogging! I don't regret leaving the tin-foil off at this point still - I think it's not as big of a concern if you keep the drips close to the hydroton so the water kind-of 'flows' out of the holes kinetically and down through the top-pot.

Lots of tucking and moving of tops again today - really starting to get closer to the edges. It's still looking like this will be the final week of veg - maybe even mid-week she'll get switched over - not sure yet.

I'm going to wait until next weekend to post more pics so there will be more to see and a nicer comparison between pic updates.


----------



## Dayzt (May 16, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> welll done bud...................where did u get the screening......ur scrog looks well in order......................


Thanks juggalo - I put that flimsy thing together from a few measured-and-cut wooden edging pieces from HD, stapled to a plastic garden fencing piece. The holes had to be cut bigger to 4", but it works well. Next time I think I'm going to try to find something like a volley-ball net and stretch that across instead.


----------



## Dayzt (May 16, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Hey Dayzt, I recently bought and installed an Eliminator Medium Reverse Osmosis System (100 Gallons Per Day,) which I'm happy with. It was about $185 with shipping, though I didn't shop around very much.
> 
> View attachment 1603465


Cool - thanks kriz - I've been looking around town and have found a few different systems I'm interested in. I'm going to get something that will double as a drinking-water setup, which will be setup under the kitchen sink with a small tap installed above by the taps. It looks like we're getting the nicer one which will be about $550, but we plan to use this long-term and we drink a ton of water, so it will mean we save the $$ from buying bottled water all the time as well...


----------



## dishinit (May 17, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Thanks juggalo - I put that flimsy thing together from a few measured-and-cut wooden edging pieces from HD, stapled to a plastic garden fencing piece. The holes had to be cut bigger to 4", but it works well. Next time I think I'm going to try to find something like a volley-ball net and stretch that across instead.


Dayzt, May I suggest for your next screen, that you employ some of SVT's string screen ideas.
I did, and will now construct all my screens that way. As I discovered that my plastic bottom screen edges that I cut to open up grid space, would grab and tear at leaves as I tucked & pulled and is/was way less forgiving than string. 
I used PVC to construct mine, but wood would work equally well.
The "how to" was put together with the addition of a 2nd screen in mind, many strains will not require a 2nd screen, but the construction concept remains the same.
Here is how I constructed:
"Can do with hand drill but this made it easier for me.....Invest in a cheap but good counter top drill press (under $75.00). You will find future use for it, I guarantee it. If using a hand drill, drill over a block of wood or some such.
I use 1/2" schedule 40, PVC pipe & slip to slip 90 degree angle fittings with a down leg (3 legs in all), could be called a 90 degree Tee.
Measure & cut your PVC, then lay out your scrog frame, dry fit, and mark your grid spacing (I am using a 5" opening). Make sure you mirror the spacing on opposite leg side. 
Disassemble and use a length of string taped to both ends of the pre-marked length of PVC to be drilled, and laid across your marks to center align your holes to be drilled. Mark, then drill holes larger than string through both sides of pipe.
Re-assemble the frame (I leave mine dry fitted as I attach the bottom frame using tie wraps to the tent poles to secure) This also lets me tear it all down to future modify & store. I think, if pulled taut enough, the string itself would hold all together.
The bottom frame has it's 90 degree third leg pointing up to receive a set of yet to be determined spacer legs, from the top screen. The top screen obviously has it's 90 degree third leg pointed down.
Use a smaller drill bit (than the one you used to drill the holes) with string taped to it to use as needle to thread the PVC frame. 

Start your weave for the 1st grid on the outside of the frame on one end, and pull through to opposing side, then on to the next set of holes on the frame and back again, repeat until complete, then tie off the starting point and pull taut each leg of the grid & tie off.
Based on my existing screen, I would use a 12 lb or thicker string to do a Tennis Racquet weave to create a grid in one direction. I don't think I would use a heavy cord, I want some limited flexibility, SVT uses string and was able to move, position & train 6' plants under a 42" high screen. So check out what is available.

Then weave the opposing grid over and under the the 1st grid (like a tennis racquet), I chose not to wrap around the opposing grid as it appears in SVT's pics (I may be incorrect about this) as this allowed a very quick assembly and was easier to tighten for me. 
I now prefer string over my modded snow screen to use as bottom scrog screen as it allows me to open squares up to aid when tucking and pulling and does not have sharp edges (where I cut out sections to create a 4" grid pattern). These sharp sections would grab and tear at leaves and colas as I tucked & pulled and contributed to unnecessary damage during training process.
Another added benefit is the ability to cut away the upper & lower scrog grid at some point during harvest/cleanup. I would imagine this would make things infinitely easier at that point.
SVT is really on to something here.
I determined the height of my upper screen by averaging existing cola growth and building to that....turns out 8" was a good average height for me at this point, and as I have 7 weeks of growth left. I can always swap out legs one by one, and raise the upper screen without damaging the plant if cola growth demands it.
I discovered an extra benefit with the top screen once installed, and it was the ability to tuck and pull some of the more aggressive colas to re-position them and gain some additional canopy control."

I hope this is clear and proves some worth to you. Once initially done, I would estimate less than 15 to 20 minutes to re-assemble & re-weave for new scrog.
best, dishinit


----------



## Dayzt (May 17, 2011)

Wow, thanks dish - I'm definitely going to use that method for my next screen!


----------



## dishinit (May 17, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Wow, thanks dish - I'm definitely going to use that method for my next screen!


You are welcome, and all credit should go to SVT.

My God, I've achieved "Toker " status
Hallelujah......!


----------



## Ganjasism (May 17, 2011)

Sounds like a great scrog/screen idea, much thanks.


----------



## Dayzt (May 18, 2011)

Okay, okay - I couldn't resist! Here's a quick pic update. Everything is going great! She's drinking about 3/4 of a gallon per day right now. I've got about a gallon and a half left in my add-back bucket, then I'll do another rez change-out and flip my lights to 12/12. ::

*5.8 pH
~1000 ppm*


----------



## Dayzt (May 18, 2011)

I'm planning on doing 54 hrs of darkness between light cycles. I was only going to do 36 hrs, but I want my lights-on time to remain at 7 pm so I added extra hours in order to keep that schedule. I've read that it's good to give between 36-72 hrs of darkness between cycles to force the plants to 'reset' itself and perform better/faster in flowering. We'll see! I'm also thinking about using the gas-light light cycle for flowering where the change to 12/12 is gradual, with the amount of darkness increasing week after week into the flowering stage...


----------



## dishinit (May 19, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> I'm planning on doing 54 hrs of darkness between light cycles. I was only going to do 36 hrs, but I want my lights-on time to remain at 7 pm so I added extra hours in order to keep that schedule. I've read that it's good to give between 36-72 hrs of darkness between cycles to force the plants to 'reset' itself and perform better/faster in flowering. We'll see! I'm also thinking about using the gas-light light cycle for flowering where the change to 12/12 is gradual, with the amount of darkness increasing week after week into the flowering stage...


The gradual transition is something I'm interested in. Sounds a lot more natural than Wham Bang, we're on 12/12. I read a posting today that talked about dropping a 1/2 hour per day or week (don't remember) to reach the 12/12 cycle, claimed it increased yield by 25%? 
How would you know for sure? is the question.
Your TD is looking better and better. 
I would now start to think about pulling a few lower fan leaves (a few a day or every other day) below screen that will not see the light. Start at the base of the trunk and slowly work up over the next three weeks and beyond. This is also the time to think about taking cuttings.
Don't do too many at a time, the name of the game is promoting growth above the screen by taking away growth that will never make it to the screen................ without stressing the plant.
I still cringe a bit as I chop away new suckers and most of my fan leaf removal is now centered on leaves that are starting to die from lack of light.
I would also recommend fans above and below the screen, these being to promote ventilation.
It's gonna get exciting....good show.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 19, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> I'm planning on doing 54 hrs of darkness between light cycles. I was only going to do 36 hrs, but I want my lights-on time to remain at 7 pm so I added extra hours in order to keep that schedule. I've read that it's good to give between 36-72 hrs of darkness between cycles to force the plants to 'reset' itself and perform better/faster in flowering. We'll see! I'm also thinking about using the gas-light light cycle for flowering where the change to 12/12 is gradual, with the amount of darkness increasing week after week into the flowering stage...


 The latter is much more natural. I always just change from 18/6 directly to 12/12 seems to flip fine for me. Only thing I noticed by using 24 or 48 hours of dark was they stretched more and put on little to no nodes. As always opinions are like assholes around here, but I would avoid long periods of dark in the middle of your cycles.


----------



## Dayzt (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips guys - after some thought, I've decided to try out the dark period between cycles. Up until now, I've always just flipped the cycle - we'll see if the darkness helps any - can't knock it until you try it, right? So my lights-out period was 30 hours before setting them to 12/12 before lights-on this past Sunday. So the plant is now on it's 2nd day of 12/12. My ppms are up around 12-1300, but I did a complete rez change out again this evening and will now need more water tomorrow. Next weekend there's an installer coming to put in an RO system by the kitchen sink, so I'll have a constant supply of RO water finally! I took 8 clones this evening as well - most them are quite large and healthy - put them in rockwool cubes and used rooting powder on them. They're in my humidity dome now on the heat-pad. My goal is to get them all to root - but I still don't have have official 'homes' for them, as I don't really have the time or space for them once they root!

Okay, here's some pics - fresh from this evening. Tons of tucking/weaving to do each day now, and she's drinking about a gallon of water per day at this point. It's getting harder to move tops out towards the edges, but I'm expecting a real jump in growth now, so I'll only tuck them for a few more days I think, then I'll let it go. There's over 30 tops that I expect to have real nice tops, 10-15 or more tops are 'average' and look to be a bit more behind... we'll see how they do going into flowering. Everything is SO lush and green! Lovin it!


Overall view - you can see my pile of trimmings in the bottom-right corner of the tent, also a glass full of cuttings that I chose 8 of, and put into my cloning dome.








Great looking canopy - getting more 'push' from below now, but I have the screen tied down in the middle in a few places to help.








Nice side-view showing what I have to deal with beneath the canopy. I've trimmed quite a lot but still have a long way to go - over the next week or two, I'll trim away most of the clutter down there.








A few more pics from the sides and closer in...




















A pic of my 'cup-o-clones'.... still no homes for these - 'tis a shame! If these root out well, I may need to find a place for 'em... I'll try to get some pics of my cloning dome soon..







..posting again in the next few days to update my pH and ppm test.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 24, 2011)

do u know your res temp??????and do u have an air stone in the res??????????????jw.................the scrog looks great..........keep up the good work
thinking about investing in a grow tent.....................for my next indoor grow in the fall..........


----------



## Dayzt (May 24, 2011)

realnyjuggalo23 said:


> do u know your res temp??????and do u have an air stone in the res??????????????jw.................the scrog looks great..........keep up the good work
> thinking about investing in a grow tent.....................for my next indoor grow in the fall..........


Hey! I've never really kept track of my res temps - I've got the waterfarm up on styrofoam pieces so it's insulated from the cold basement floor. The water temperature can't be much colder than room temperature so I've never been concerned about it.

I don't use an extra air-stone in the res, as I was told that it's not necessary since I've already upgraded the air-pump from the one that comes with the waterfarm to a 30-gallon pump - lots of air moving already from that. I also drilled many more holes in the bottom of the hydroton bucket - so I should have a ton of roots in the bottom bucket once the grow is complete, and lots of cleaning to do with the hydroton to reuse it. I'm guessing my next grow using these same hydroton pellets will have a smoother start now that the hydroton is 'seasoned' from this round...

I _only_ use grow tents indoors - I've got a large tent that is still waiting to be cleaned up for the new waterfarms (that I haven't ordered yet) with two 600w cooltube lights in it. The great thing about the tents is the ability to control your temps and humidity closely, without damaging your house. Proper ventilation and filtering isn't too hard once you have it dialed-in.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (May 24, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> I _only_ The great thing about the tents is the ability to control your temps and humidity closely, without damaging your house. Proper ventilation and filtering isn't too hard once you have it dialed-in.


"Indoor greenhouses" are the shit! Great advice - I'd suggest them to most anyone not growing large scale.


----------



## Dayzt (May 24, 2011)

The tests are in...

*5.7 pH
1330 ppm*

It seems like I bumped up the ppm by quite a lot, but she doesn't appear to be phased from the large jump! Everything is looking good - lots of perkiness and fresh green growth coming in - no burnt leaf-tips or any deficiencies that I can see yet...

The clones are all doing very well - I was able to get some fresh rain-water to use as a foliar on the clones and they seems to like it. If I can't find homes for these clones, I may just throw them in small pots and put them into flower once their ready - not sure yet...

Notes:

- water uptake is still at about 3/4 of a gallon per day but I expect this to increase more and more now... the RO system will be installed this weekend, just in time!
- I've tested my rainwater and found that it's at 35 ppm and 7.5 pH, pretty close to my RO water! It was nice to have it on-hand to use for my clones - pH'd it down to 6.0 and filled my foliar spray bottle.
- with the ppms as high as they are now, it's incredibly easy to maintian the pH at ~5.6 - 6.0 - thanks to the flora nova's pH buffers.
- lots left to trim under the canopy - I've started to work my way up the trunk and stems, cutting away 3-4 good handfuls of leaf each day. There's still some decent cuttings I could be keeping as clones, but there's no way I can keep more than the already rooting 8 at a time...
- next weekend or the one after, i'll need to get some new pots for the clones as they should be rooted enough to xplant by then... and once they've had about a week to settle into the pots, they can go into the big tent and flower under the 600w...hope there's enough room!! =)


----------



## Dayzt (May 28, 2011)

Here's a pic update, 7 days into flowering. Enjoy!!































Here's a pic of my clone-dome. They're doing pretty good so far - not showing roots quite yet, but should be in the next few days.


----------



## dishinit (May 29, 2011)

Absolutely lovely. Wonderful canopy, keep it up, I'm envious.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (May 29, 2011)

good job nice scrog........really really nice.......how do u like the water farm................??????????????


----------



## matatan (May 29, 2011)

sooo many tops, even canopy, really good job dayz!


----------



## ottermunky (May 30, 2011)

Dayzt this is looking so epic! That is a lovely scrog job plant looks so happy and so many nodes man, you are going to get a BEAST of a plant out of that!


----------



## Dayzt (May 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your great comments and encouragement!! This grow is right at that awesome point in flowering when everything just explodes through 2+ weeks of big growth. It seems like this girl has stretched out over each edge of my screen over-night! I'd added a tsp of micro to my nute mix last week to address a few tiny rust spots on a few leaves - I wonder if that helped it a bit going into this growth spurt.... I changed out the rez again this evening - she's drinking close to 1 gal/day now, so I'm glad we just got an RO system installed this past weekend!

*pH: 5.5
ppm: ~1350-1400

*Here's a pic update - I've had to back up more and more from the tent to get the wide-view...lol. Enjoy! 







































_Notes:

- added about 3/4 of a tsp of Bud-Blaster to my nute solution this evening after the rez change-out. I purchased it awhile back and never really tried it out, so we'll see if it helps with the tops starting to mature-off and prepare to get hairy... the stuff is supposed to assist with pre-flowering-to-ripening - we'll see.
- the screen is actually staying down nicely so far, even though my lazy ass still hasn't tied it down..lol... It's looking like the weight of the wooden edges is helping hold it down alot better than I thought it would...I'm keeping a close eye on it though.
- I can already tell it will be challenging to keep the outermost buds sites even with the ones closer to the center of the screen - obviously there's more resistance for the ones on the outside as they 'reach' out to grow up from their own square in the screen's edge.
- I've lost count of the number of tops... more and more seem to be reaching the top from underneath, so I'm still waiting to be able to really find out which ones will be the dominant ones... it's looking like there will be at least 40 good tops on this girl though._


----------



## Waiakeauka (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice grow!!!


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 1, 2011)

Looking awesome, Dayzt! Can't wait to try a SCOTTY grow myself. Otter's was a total show, too. I have about 1-2 months left on my current grow, but I'm already excited to get going on this next grow. I swear that I change my mind on the strain I'd like to rock at least once a day. 

Quick question. What kind of air-pump are you using? Do you like it? Is it very loud? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 1, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Looking awesome, Dayzt! Can't wait to try a SCOTTY grow myself. Otter's was a total show, too. I have about 1-2 months left on my current grow, but I'm already excited to get going on this next grow. I swear that I change my mind on the strain I'd like to rock at least once a day.
> 
> Quick question. What kind of air-pump are you using? Do you like it? Is it very loud? Thanks in advance.


Thanks kriz! The pump I'm using is a 'Penn Plax Air Pod 30'. Here's a link to what it looks like: http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5943/p17162588.html

I've got no complaints so far with the pump - it's fairly quiet and I haven't lost any air-pressure or anything. The last pump I used lost pressure within the first few months...


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 4, 2011)

Here we are at day 14 of flower. She's still going through the stretching phase and I was seeing approx 1-2 inches of growth per day but it appears to be starting to slow down a bit as more and more hairs are appearing. This girl is truly a monster - I've never seen this much green on a single plant in my tent! I've got lots of trimming left to do underneath and will need to thin out some fan leaves as well to get some more air-flow going from top to bottom. Enjoy the pics!!


----------



## budhuger (Jun 4, 2011)

Big mama!!!!!!!!!!! Subscribed i read the whole tread and you are doing a beautiful job.
Can't imagine all the work you have to do to change the rez..... But well paid beautiful keep on


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 4, 2011)

budhuger said:


> Big mama!!!!!!!!!!! Subscribed i read the whole tread and you are doing a beautiful job.
> Can't imagine all the work you have to do to change the rez..... But well paid beautiful keep on


Thanks man - changing the rez on the waterfarm isn't as big a deal as it looks. The 'level-tube' on the side allows you to drain the whole thing into a lower-sized conatiner and I can even tilt it a bit to get pretty much all of the water out each time. I use a large-sized low-profile zip-lock container to pour-back the replacement liquid, straight in the top of the waterfarm through the hydroton - works great. I've got just enough room to maneuver down there so it only takes about 15 min to do the rez change.


----------



## budhuger (Jun 6, 2011)

You should get over a pound with no problem. More pictures?


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 7, 2011)

Continues to look great, Dayzt. Perhaps you said so in the thread a while back, so I apologize if it's already been addressed, but did you ever switch up to the 600w, or is this still the 400w?


----------



## nickman (Jun 7, 2011)

looks lovely...


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 7, 2011)

budhuger said:


> You should get over a pound with no problem. More pictures?


Wow, somehow I can't see it yielding even near 16 oz... but here's to hopin!


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 7, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Continues to look great, Dayzt. Perhaps you said so in the thread a while back, so I apologize if it's already been addressed, but did you ever switch up to the 600w, or is this still the 400w?


This is still the 400w HPS conversion bulb in my CMH lamp. I thought about switching to the 600 but decided to just stick with this light through to finish. I wanted to do the whole grow in the small tent so with the temps I've been getting with the 400, I don't know if the 600 would be controllable with all the extra heat. The 600w is a cooltube though, so it may be still possible to keep the temps low enough by venting the tube properly...



nickman said:


> looks lovely...


Thanks man - welcome!


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 7, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> This is still the 400w HPS conversion bulb in my CMH lamp. I thought about switching to the 600 but decided to just stick with this light through to finish. I wanted to do the whole grow in the small tent so with the temps I've been getting with the 400, I don't know if the 600 would be controllable with all the extra heat. The 600w is a cooltube though, so it may be still possible to keep the temps low enough by venting the tube properly...


CMH lamp or MH lamp? I was under the impression that CMH was just bulb tech. Could be totally wrong here. I'm pretty green when it comes to this sort of thing.


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 7, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> CMH lamp or MH lamp? I was under the impression that CMH was just bulb tech. Could be totally wrong here. I'm pretty green when it comes to this sort of thing.


Yeah I'm not totally sure on that terminology - I thought the 'ceramic' was referring to the type of socket. It has one of those old box-style metal ballasts.


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 7, 2011)

Ha, I see the confusion. Yeah, most reflectors have ceramic sockets, but a Ceramic Metal Halide bulb is a certain type of bulb specifically. They run on HPS magnetic ballasts only. I'm guessing you have a MH magnetic ballast, otherwise why use an HPS conversion bulb?


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 7, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Ha, I see the confusion. Yeah, most reflectors have ceramic sockets, but a Ceramic Metal Halide bulb is a certain type of bulb specifically. They run on HPS magnetic ballasts only. I'm guessing you have a MH magnetic ballast, otherwise why use an HPS conversion bulb?


You got it - exactly right! I got that conversion bulb in order to switch my light to HPS during flowering and use the same ballast/socket setup. I've been only using my 400w light for veg up until this grow though, and moving the plants under the 600w lights in the big tent. But with just the one plant this time, I wanted to practice scrogging in this new smaller tent and the 600 is a bit too hot for that small tent.

I think this light is doing pretty well though considering it's only 400w - the small space allows for better use of the light with the reflective walls in the tent.


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 7, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> You got it - exactly right! I got that conversion bulb in order to switch my light to HPS during flowering and use the same ballast/socket setup. I've been only using my 400w light for veg up until this grow though, and moving the plants under the 600w lights in the big tent. But with just the one plant this time, I wanted to practice scrogging in this new smaller tent and the 600 is a bit too hot for that small tent.
> 
> I think this light is doing pretty well though considering it's only 400w - the small space allows for better use of the light with the reflective walls in the tent.


Pretty well? I'd say you're crushing it! I don't know if you'll pull a full pound like that other guy was saying, but I would be surprised if you pull less than 12 ounces of ridiculous trees.


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 7, 2011)

I took some pics this evening but decided to wait until the weekend to post detailed pics - for tonight, here's a small (but monstrous) taste... =)


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 9, 2011)

I raised my light up about 7-8 inches this evening - I can go even a bit higher, but it doesn't look like I'll need to. My tops are getting pretty bushy now as they switch from stretching gear to budding gear... looking great so far - every day is an adventure!

Look for some pictures this weekend - probably Sunday evening.


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 10, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> I raised my light up about 7-8 inches this evening - I can go even a bit higher, but it doesn't look like I'll need to. My tops are getting pretty bushy now as they switch from stretching gear to budding gear... looking great so far - every day is an adventure!
> 
> Look for some pictures this weekend - probably Sunday evening.


Hey Dayzt, how tall is your tent? I've been thinking about running Tangerine Dream for my next grow, but I'm afraid I might not have the height, especially with my carbon filter, fan, and muffler all crowding the upper portion of the tent. Looking forward to Sunday's update.


----------



## Mr.WestV (Jun 10, 2011)

lookin great man. im thinkin about growin some tangerine soon my self but in soil


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 10, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Hey Dayzt, how tall is your tent? I've been thinking about running Tangerine Dream for my next grow, but I'm afraid I might not have the height, especially with my carbon filter, fan, and muffler all crowding the upper portion of the tent. Looking forward to Sunday's update.


My tent is 40x40x79 inches. I've got to install my filter in there sometime this weekend - should be interesting, not sure how I'm going to set it up yet. My tent is in the basement and I have a large fan drawing air out through the top but now it's starting to smell a bit.



Mr.WestV said:


> lookin great man. im thinkin about growin some tangerine soon my self but in soil


Thanks! As you can see, it seems to take very well to LST. I didn't top this plant at all - just trained it low then let the screen do the rest.


----------



## dishinit (Jun 12, 2011)

Dayzt, With a lot of if's, you could exhaust into a filter located outside the tent.....I don't know if this is as efficient as drawing through the filter from inside the tent, but would make the install a lot easier.
I don't experience my TD as being that strong in aroma (nothing like Sour Diesel), it just may be my phenotype, and I have an over sized filter 24/7 inside the tent.
What I do smell is Tangerine when I open up the tent.....seems OK to me.


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks dish - yeah I agree with you, this strain doesn't smell that much like some others - not even close. I noticed the sweet tangerine smell on the stems this evening as I checked some tops, but I haven't noticed much outside of the tent yet. The wife insists she can smell it in the house now though, so I'll need to put in the air filter at least strapped up inside the tent to filter the smell inside the tent before it gets sucked out the top.

Here's the pic update that I promised - missed it Sunday evening. Enjoy!


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow! Talk about some wild sativa stretching. Looking awesome, Dayzt. I'm closely paying attention here. Not sure if I have the height to grow the tangerine myself. It's looking like a damn jungle in there!


----------



## mr2shim (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, so nice. Subscribed! Been thinking about doing a waterfarm grow myself.


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 14, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Wow! Talk about some wild sativa stretching. Looking awesome, Dayzt. I'm closely paying attention here. Not sure if I have the height to grow the tangerine myself. It's looking like a damn jungle in there!


Agreed - she's showing some MAJOR sativa traits now. The stretch appears to have slowed almost to a stop now and the buds are filling out more now though. She's truly a monster - I'm starting to worry now that my 400 w won't fill-out the buds and much as I'm hoping...we'll see.



mr2shim said:


> Wow, so nice. Subscribed! Been thinking about doing a waterfarm grow myself.


Thanks mr2shim! I was just like you not long ago, when I came across SCOTTYBALLS' grow journal.... the rest is history.


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 14, 2011)

I raised the light this evening for the last time - I could have left it lower, but I've found that the light spreads out more with it a bit higher and the outer branches get more light that way. The canopy is just bananas right now - tops almost everywhere you look, with the majority of them 10-12" above the screen. There's a few that are pushing 14-15" and have buds all the way down - they're gonna be some nice trees... I've been still changing the rez out once a week, every Sunday night - the plant seems to like it and I find it a good way to maintain close control over the ppms. It's a lot easier now with the RO water, not having to worry about ppms at all, and then once it has enough nutrient, the pH is not an issue either. I've found it very easy growing with the waterfarm so far compared to soil - I hope the taste is as good! I sure don't miss mixing soil recipes and transplanting...ugh.


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 15, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Agreed - she's showing some MAJOR sativa traits now. The stretch appears to have slowed almost to a stop now and the buds are filling out more now though. She's truly a monster - I'm starting to worry now that my 400 w won't fill-out the buds and much as I'm hoping...we'll see.


This is exactly what I was questioning! I'm rolling with a 400w myself. Obviously canopy penetration seems like it could be an issue with a sativa like that. My tent is also smaller than yours, at 35.5" x 35.5" x 71". 

How are you liking your reflector? (Xtrasun, right?) I currently have my light in an enclosed reflector, which is rigged into my ducting/cooling. I'm thinking that I'd like to try an open air reflector like yours. I'm just not sure if I want to drop another $150 on an Adjust-A-Wing reflector. I will if it's significantly better than than an Xtrasun, but I'm guessing it's mostly marketing.


----------



## budhuger (Jun 15, 2011)

Man... your tree looks beautiful nice job!!!!! and yes very sativa I got some TD myself I love sativas....peace!!!


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 15, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> This is exactly what I was questioning! I'm rolling with a 400w myself. Obviously canopy penetration seems like it could be an issue with a sativa like that. My tent is also smaller than yours, at 35.5" x 35.5" x 71".
> 
> How are you liking your reflector? (Xtrasun, right?) I currently have my light in an enclosed reflector, which is rigged into my ducting/cooling. I'm thinking that I'd like to try an open air reflector like yours. I'm just not sure if I want to drop another $150 on an Adjust-A-Wing reflector. I will if it's significantly better than than an Xtrasun, but I'm guessing it's mostly marketing.


Heya kriz - I was thinking about it again this evening and thought about how 'big' this plant has grown under the 400 w already, why wouldn't it continue on and push out 'big' buds as well? If anything, there will be a LOT of buds...lol.

My reflector is just some generic type bat-wing reflector from my local grow-shop. I think I paid $35 for it or something like that - nothing fancy.



budhuger said:


> Man... your tree looks beautiful nice job!!!!! and yes very sativa I got some TD myself I love sativas....peace!!!


Thanks budhuger - it's getting more and more exciting now! I'm kinda realizing that with this much sativa influence in my pheno I've got going here, I'm likely looking at a large amount of small bud sites as opposed to fewer, large buds... right now, I'm sure the number of branches is in the 60+ range - some looking to yield as low as a few grams per branch, up to some that are looking like they could end up being pushing about a 1/4 oz... but I don't like trying to make those kinds of guesses this early on.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Jun 16, 2011)

HOLY CRAP...............................gald ive had tech issues.......................wow homes bravo........you could almost use a second screen from the looks of things.......





Dayzt said:


> Thanks dish - yeah I agree with you, this strain doesn't smell that much like some others - not even close. I noticed the sweet tangerine smell on the stems this evening as I checked some tops, but I haven't noticed much outside of the tent yet. The wife insists she can smell it in the house now though, so I'll need to put in the air filter at least strapped up inside the tent to filter the smell inside the tent before it gets sucked out the top.
> 
> Here's the pic update that I promised - missed it Sunday evening. Enjoy!
> ]


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey there all - took some pics this evening. It's the end of week 4 of flowering and the plant is still looking really healthy. I've got the feeling this girl will take around 10 weeks and possibly longer to finish. She has a really sweet citrusy smell already - should be a great sweet tasting sativa smoke - can't wait!

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking amazing, Dayzt. Your grow continues to blow my mind. Question: How tall is she right now? I mean from floor to the highest top. Is she still gaining height? Thanks in advance and keep up the awesome work.


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 19, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Looking amazing, Dayzt. Your grow continues to blow my mind. Question: How tall is she right now? I mean from floor to the highest top. Is she still gaining height? Thanks in advance and keep up the awesome work.


Hey kriz - from the floor to the tallest top is about one inch short of 5 feet. It doesn't appear to be getting any taller now, and the buds are slowly building up more now. The tops are turning out really stretchy but there's lots of buds covering them all the way down on most tops. I think it's going to go a bit past the end of July before harvest at this point.

I just changed out the rez this evening again as I've been every Sunday evening.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 20, 2011)

Lovely grow you have there.

Looks to be quite a yield, huh? Nicely done.


----------



## budhuger (Jun 20, 2011)

Dayzt that plant is huge and it is stretching like a pure sativa .....5ft. and all those buds sites wow you're doing super for a 400w , she's stretching but that inter node space is OK in proportion with buds sites.
Its going to be hard to fill all that buds with only 400w but right now it looks fantastic .....keep the pictures coming please I fallow this grow every day and my TD seeds still in the package unopened I'm not decide yet how to do this strain it seems huge I got 600w's but I thinking to go with 1000w for this one.


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Lovely grow you have there.
> 
> Looks to be quite a yield, huh? Nicely done.


Thanks so much lordjin! I'm quite amazed at how big this girl has become, and now it's time for her to shine - we'll see how much she fills out but with only the 400w light, i'll be surprised to yield much more than 11-12 oz. But I'm fine with that - next round will be two waterfarms side by side in my big tent under the two 600w lights.



budhuger said:


> Dayzt that plant is huge and it is stretching like a pure sativa .....5ft. and all those buds sites wow you're doing super for a 400w , she's stretching but that inter node space is OK in proportion with buds sites.
> Its going to be hard to fill all that buds with only 400w but right now it looks fantastic .....keep the pictures coming please I fallow this grow every day and my TD seeds still in the package unopened I'm not decide yet how to do this strain it seems huge I got 600w's but I thinking to go with 1000w for this one.


Awesome man - I'm glad you're enjoying the pictures! I'll start updating the pics twice a week now - things are coming along nicely so It will be good have pics more often to see the progress... I'm pretty sure the stretch stopped about a week ago, maybe less - now I'm probably looking at the end of July to the beginning of August for harvest, but being my first hydro grow, I could be over-estimating...


----------



## budhuger (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice... I'm pretty sure we all going to be surprise with this harvest... and it looks to be huge i say more than 11-12oz. that you expect , I checking this thread every day ... I'm never go to sleep without take a look at this thread awesome job!!!


----------



## Oldgrowerdude (Jun 21, 2011)

I also tried Barneys Farm Acapuco gold 30 seeds all mutated plants from the seeds that sprouted.... big waste of time and money Barneys seeds are. Just a point contacted Barneys about the problem with mutation with no responce....BE FAIR WARRNED


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 21, 2011)

Oldgrowerdude said:


> I also tried Barneys Farm Acapuco gold 30 seeds all mutated plants from the seeds that sprouted.... big waste of time and money Barneys seeds are. Just a point contacted Barneys about the problem with mutation with no responce....BE FAIR WARRNED


Sorry to hear you're so sour towards Barney's... I've grown out 6 different strains from them now, (including Acapulco Gold, and it was fucking AMAZING btw...) and I have to completely disagree with you. Please, please, please - if you are just going to post whiney complaints and warnings, please don't post them in my journal.


----------



## Oldgrowerdude (Jun 21, 2011)

*Sorry to rune your Jurnal ...the post waen't ment to put additude in the cross hairs...the fack of the mater if you google, you wil find all kinds of problems with 3 of the strands ...again sorry to have disturbed you in trying to tell people not to waste there money and time...enough said *


And as far as being whiney...
Im 56 years old been growing herb 35 years
Own and mannaged 3 different nurserys
And I have been awarded for hybirdation of 5 differeht Orchids listed in Oxford Englind which is reconized in a international level.


Take a pill and chill.....


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 22, 2011)

Oldgrowerdude said:


> *Sorry to rune your Jurnal ...the post waen't ment to put additude in the cross hairs...the fack of the mater if you google, you wil find all kinds of problems with 3 of the strands ...again sorry to have disturbed you in trying to tell people not to waste there money and time...enough said *
> 
> 
> And as far as being whiney...
> ...


Sorry man, but I don't really give a shit about your "experience." Your posts are off-topic and fairly rude. You're using the popularity of Dayzt's grow as your own soapbox. Lame. Also, if you want to be taken seriously, use proper English.


----------



## budhuger (Jun 22, 2011)

Dayzt, no news today ? nothing change?


----------



## mully1982 (Jun 22, 2011)

Dayzt man, really outstanding journal dude! I've followed a couple of your grows and learnt a lot! Thanks...

Just to touch on Barney's genetics, I've grown Vanilla Kush, Tangerine Dream, Blue Cheese, Pineapple Chunk, Amnesia Lemon, Honey B, and Top Dawg. Germ rate, plant health, and quality of smoke have been spot on. You get the odd dud seed, but surely that's part and parcel of growing from seed.

Keep doing your thing, Dayzt... I cant fault ya.


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 22, 2011)

Oldgrowerdude - Okay, whatever man - everyone is entitled to their own opinion... but I don't appreciate being told that I'm wasting my time with growing Barney's strains - the proof is in the pudding, and I'm no pro, just using these great genetics.

kriz - I couldn't have said it better myself brother!  

budhuger - Yo man - sorry for the lack of updates - I'll try to get some pics up tonight or tomorrow night, I just got a new camera and have been learning how to use it - but still trying to get some decent pictures together to post... stay tuned! I'll at least have more by the weekend.

mully1982 - Thanks so much mully!! I've grown those same BF strains except the Honey B, Amnesia Lem and Top Dawg... We had some truly incredible Vanilla Kush last year that has kinda 'raised the bar' for us, as far as quality goes... in fact, we're growing the VK out again next, together with TGA's Dairy Queen - they'll be in side-by-side waterfarms under 2 600w coodtubes...can't wait!


----------



## budhuger (Jun 22, 2011)

New toy good for you and better pictures for us, I check the Scottyballs grow and Ottermonky and I feel you now, my Tangerine Dream is going on a waterfarm, 600w and 4x4 square wire. I'm undecided with the nutes between Flora Nova or Dyna Gro..... good nigh


----------



## native stoner (Jun 23, 2011)

dude im very impressed with your water farm im on the boat with you .i will try the water farm in the furture good work


----------



## ZenOne (Jun 23, 2011)

true inspiration! deffinitly going to pick up on one of them water farms!
cant wait to see the end result! keeep er upp!


----------



## joseph112284 (Jun 23, 2011)

old growerdude is right. barneys farm is shit and there smoke is mediocre. And alot of their seeds do mutate at least there most recent stock. weather its just bad seeds or not alot of people have alot of complaints about barneys. smoke some real genetics man. Why would you critisize someone when everyone has their own opinions just like you and everyone including me have their own opinions but you will see once you keep growing barneys that there seeds are garbage expecially when you waste $150 dollars on barneys and it turns out 10 seeds dont turn out or do and they mutate. Alot of growers dont recommend them and if you were any good at growing you would relize barneys is a shitty company to purchase seeds from. Not one of there seeds I have grown have turned out to be head turning smoke. Try dna or caliconnection and you will relize barneys is mediocre.



Dayzt said:


> Oldgrowerdude - Okay, whatever man - everyone is entitled to their own opinion... but I don't appreciate being told that I'm wasting my time with growing Barney's strains - the proof is in the pudding, and I'm no pro, just using these great genetics.
> 
> kriz - I couldn't have said it better myself brother!
> 
> ...


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 23, 2011)

joseph112284 said:


> old growerdude is right. barneys farm is shit and there smoke is mediocre. And alot of their seeds do mutate at least there most recent stock. weather its just bad seeds or not alot of people have alot of complaints about barneys. smoke some real genetics man. Why would you critisize someone when everyone has their own opinions just like you and everyone including me have their own opinions but you will see once you keep growing barneys that there seeds are garbage expecially when you waste $150 dollars on barneys and it turns out 10 seeds dont turn out or do and they mutate. Alot of growers dont recommend them and if you were any good at growing you would relize barneys is a shitty company to purchase seeds from. Not one of there seeds I have grown have turned out to be head turning smoke. Try dna or caliconnection and you will relize barneys is mediocre.


Opinions are like assholes, blah blah blah. The point is: this is not the fucking place for your opinions about Barney's Farm seeds. This is Dayzt's grow journal. If you're here to write to Dayzt or read about the grow, awesome. If not, fuck off with your opinions on unrelated shit. If you believe that your message has to be heard and that Barney's Farm buyers are fucking themselves, then you can start your own thread. Or even send private messages to individual growers if it's so fucking important. Just think, you could have saved Dayzt from this awful grow...


----------



## matatan (Jun 23, 2011)

ok kriznarf, hes the enforcer of this here thread, hes dayzt shield to deflect the bullshit. how much do you charge?


----------



## matatan (Jun 23, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!! your profile pic is right on the money


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 23, 2011)

ZenOne said:


> true inspiration! deffinitly going to pick up on one of them water farms!
> cant wait to see the end result! keeep er upp!


Thanks man - I appreciate the complements and encouragement! Yep, I can't see myself switching back to soil for a few good reasons now that I've had the chance to really see the difference! It will still be interesting to compare the 'taste' of the results since my past 7 grows have all been in soil.



joseph112284 said:


> old growerdude is right. barneys farm is shit and there smoke is mediocre. And alot of their seeds do mutate at least there most recent stock. weather its just bad seeds or not alot of people have alot of complaints about barneys. smoke some real genetics man. Why would you critisize someone when everyone has their own opinions just like you and everyone including me have their own opinions but you will see once you keep growing barneys that there seeds are garbage expecially when you waste $150 dollars on barneys and it turns out 10 seeds dont turn out or do and they mutate. Alot of growers dont recommend them and if you were any good at growing you would relize barneys is a shitty company to purchase seeds from. Not one of there seeds I have grown have turned out to be head turning smoke. Try dna or caliconnection and you will relize barneys is mediocre.


Lol...dude, you're hilarious. I especially like the parts, "* ...smoke some real genetics man. Why would you critisize someone when everyone has their own opinions just like you and everyone including me have their own opinions but you will see once you keep growing barneys that there seeds are garbage... *" and how about, "* if you were any good at growing you would relize barneys is a shitty company to purchase seeds from." *...omfg are you SERIOUS!!? Call me crazy, but not once did I 'criticize' anyone... and if you're referring to the brief conversation with 'Oldgrowerdude', I think you need to re-read his post where he blatantly 'high-jacked' my journal with his biased opinion which was completely un-called for and very 'unclassy'. I'm here to enjoy the experience of growing my own medicine, and sharing the experience with anyone who is interested to learn and help learn together. And if you think it's 'okay' to voice your disrespectful opinions of me not being 'any good at growing', right here in MY journal, then please don't post here at all. Grow up - no pun intended! 



kriznarf said:


> Opinions are like assholes, blah blah blah. The point is: this is not the fucking place for your opinions about Barney's Farm seeds. This is Dayzt's grow journal. If you're here to write to Dayzt or read about the grow, awesome. If not, fuck off with your opinions on unrelated shit. If you believe that your message has to be heard and that Barney's Farm buyers are fucking themselves, then you can start your own thread. Or even send private messages to individual growers if it's so fucking important. Just think, you could have saved Dayzt from this awful grow... fucking dicknose.


Thanks man - you hit the nail with that reply - I appreciate it!! I mean, for fuck-sakes - some people just seem to _have_ to always be bringing someone down in order to feel better about themselves. I don't go around preaching the 'Barney's gospel' or anything, I've just had incredible luck with them, and dozens of my fellow tokers will tell you the results are simply among the best they've had - and I don't mean to sound boastful towards my skills, I'm just a regular guy who planted a seed in a waterfarm - just really impressed with Barneys' tasty, potent, healthy, and super dank results I've had with them so far.



Thanks again guys - for all of you out there that are appreciating this grow journal, and have learned things, helped me out, or just posted a 'hello' or 'nice job' - thanks for watching, and I really am grateful for your input, interest and politeness!!! Everyone else - those who are coming here already 'bent out of shape' towards the genetics I'm growing/smoking - THIS IS NOT THE PLACE TO VENT YOUR FRUSTRATIONS ON ME OR BARNEY'S FARM!


----------



## budXL (Jun 24, 2011)

love it bro keep up the good work


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 24, 2011)

budXL said:


> love it bro keep up the good work


Thanks budXL - to quote the great 'SCOTTYBALLS'...."Nothin to it but to do it!" 



Okay - here's a quick pic update - these pictures are the result of my learning to use my new camera... sorry for the strange focus points and off-colors on a few..lol. I'd like to hone some of my DLSR skills now and then try to get some fancy harvest pics this time around. 

Enjoy!


----------



## budhuger (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice huge !!! Are you still with the 400w all the way or you switch to 600w ? Personally I want to know how much the 400 can do with this plant.......but shes huge and is your grow so let us know if you switch...BTW nice pictures very sativa plant I love sativas up highs . Thanks D and keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 24, 2011)

budhuger said:


> Nice huge !!! Are you still with the 400w all the way or you switch to 600w ? Personally I want to know how much the 400 can do with this plant.......but shes huge and is your grow so let us know if you switch...BTW nice pictures very sativa plant I love sativas up highs . Thanks D and keep the pictures coming!!!


ha ha...thanks once again budhuger - yeah I decided to stick with the 400 for this grow, as I found it was much easier to maintain decent temps in this small tent.


----------



## ZenOne (Jun 24, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> ha ha...thanks once again budhuger - yeah I decided to stick with the 400 for this grow, as I found it was much easier to maintain decent temps in this small tent.



Hey man jsut wondering where u got all your stuff form in canada? or did u have to ship it in from the states?
im in canada and looking for a waterfarm,grow tent and light.
any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks and keeep it up!


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 24, 2011)

Latest pics look awesome, Dayzt. Surprised to see resin production already, but I guess you have been flowering for a tick now. Any sativa growers out there know how much those stalks might fill in for Dayzt? I know that we'll see in time, but I'm so curious!


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 24, 2011)

ZenOne said:


> Hey man jsut wondering where u got all your stuff form in canada? or did u have to ship it in from the states?
> im in canada and looking for a waterfarm,grow tent and light.
> any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks and keeep it up!


Heya Zen - awesome to see a fellow Canadian watching! I'll send you a pm with some info later this eve (currently at work..lol). Cheerz! 



kriznarf said:


> Latest pics look awesome, Dayzt. Surprised to see resin production already, but I guess you have been flowering for a tick now. Any sativa growers out there know how much those stalks might fill in for Dayzt? I know that we'll see in time, but I'm so curious!


It's like you read my mind man...crazy shit!..lol. I've been thinking the same thing, as well as kinda wishing I'd of started flowering with one of my 600w lights and wondering if that would have proven to be that much more productive looking at this point... but as I'd said, this is my first hydro attempt, so it was just easier sticking with the 400 and not to have to worry about the extra heat.

Actually, last night I checked on the tent a little after 12:30 am (my light cycle is 7 pm - 7 am ON, and 7 am to 7 pm OFF), which isn't normal for me to be up that late looking at them... and lo and behold, the light was off!!! I checked my timer, and I must have bumped a tick on the timer tabs back when I started flowering, making the light go off for 15 min at 12:30-12:45! Obviously it didn't do much harm with that short of outage, but I can't help but wonder if that has effected anything... but I've not seen any signs of any hermies or anything, so who knows... it's fixed now, so we'll see if the next few weeks are better.


----------



## matatan (Jun 24, 2011)

lol! the same shit happened to me!! but i didnt actually see the lights off, i was just adding a plug into the outlet and noticed 2 little knobs were out of place..


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Thanks so much lordjin! I'm quite amazed at how big this girl has become, and now it's time for her to shine - we'll see how much she fills out but with only the 400w light, i'll be surprised to yield much more than 11-12 oz. But I'm fine with that - next round will be two waterfarms side by side in my big tent under the two 600w lights.


I did look at the journal of SCOTTYBALLS on which your grow is based. I really like the way both you and SCOTTYBALLS have maximized your yield with just one plant. I'm a big fan of big yields with few plants or one plant. 

I, too, have been inspired by the great SCOTTYBALLS to try my hand at a scrog. I think if you double it up like you plan with 1200 combined watts of HID, you're gonna get a mind-blowing yield. I love your wide array of branches that all terminate at one single bucket under the screen. Beautiful. I have a mind at doubling up my setup as well with 2x1000 watts in 5x5. It's a challenge I look forward to.

I'll be watching your nugs fatten.


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Jun 24, 2011)

u da man.......................... looks amazing........................period............




tried to +rep, but i gotta share the luv a lil more before i can give u rep i guees .....soon as i can homez


----------



## Bambalacha (Jun 24, 2011)

Great looking grow Dayzt. I love your setup. Im also growing tangerine dream and have one massive plant that is about 65 days into flower. I had two until recently when i decided to ditch one of them because after 7 weeks of flowering in a room with 2800 watts of HPS it had failed to produce anything but a few spindly hairs let alone actual bud. (while other strains produced nice dense frosty buds and have already been harvested.) The one remaining is filling out ok but Im begining to get discouraged since it is so close to when it should be done and the buds seem to have no substance since the calyxs are so small. Very much like the barneys LSD I recently grew a couple times. So i was wondering how long into flowering your TD is and if your buds are filling in in comparison to other things youve grown.


----------



## budhuger (Jun 24, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Latest pics look awesome, Dayzt. Surprised to see resin production already, but I guess you have been flowering for a tick now. Any sativa growers out there know how much those stalks might fill in for Dayzt? I know that we'll see in time, but I'm so curious!


 I grow only sativas and for the pictures of this plant I have to say that is a lot of potential in that grow, but to be honest I never grow a sativa with a 400w before. I think if the plant doesn't stretch much more than now for what I see she can easy yield about 12 to 15 oz with the 400w and about 17 to 20 oz. with the 600w or maybe more. But I want to see that plant yield over a lb. with a 400w thats the reason I fallowing this grow so close I think is going to be a surprise yield. I'm a true sativa lover the buds are not so big or hard as the indica but the highs are the best, love sativas. Keep it on D!!!


----------



## matatan (Jun 25, 2011)

12-15 oz is quite a stretch i think.. im thinking 4-6ounces dried.


----------



## ZenOne (Jun 25, 2011)

loll im thinking deffintily alot more then 4-6 ,matatan
my bets on 10+ zips looking forward to seeing this finish out!
keep at it dayzt!


----------



## ZenOne (Jun 25, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Heya Zen - awesome to see a fellow Canadian watching! I'll send you a pm with some info later this eve (currently at work..lol). Cheerz!
> 
> 
> And Awesome looking forward to your message!


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 25, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I did look at the journal of SCOTTYBALLS on which your grow is based. I really like the way both you and SCOTTYBALLS have maximized your yield with just one plant. I'm a big fan of big yields with few plants or one plant.
> 
> I, too, have been inspired by the great SCOTTYBALLS to try my hand at a scrog. I think if you double it up like you plan with 1200 combined watts of HID, you're gonna get a mind-blowing yield. I love your wide array of branches that all terminate at one single bucket under the screen. Beautiful. I have a mind at doubling up my setup as well with 2x1000 watts in 5x5. It's a challenge I look forward to.
> 
> I'll be watching your nugs fatten.


Thanks lordjin - I feel ya - it's great to only have 1 plant to manage and watch it develop into a massive beast in a single pot! The screen really does make it easy to spread it out while it's stretching, and keep the tops even. This sativa-dom pheno I have appears to be spreading it's 'love' fairly thin with so many tops, but I'm hoping the biggest ones will really fill-out and increase my yield just by mass quantity of bud, rather than independant weight of each bud-site...

That's going to be one hot tent with 2x 1000w inside 5x5... but I'm sure you've got'em cooled good - do you have enclosed hoods or cooltubes?



realnyjuggalo23 said:


> u da man.......................... looks amazing........................period............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo realnyjuggalo - thanks!! I see you're a New Yorker... what strains are popular in your area right now (that you can buy on the street)?



Bambalacha said:


> Great looking grow Dayzt. I love your setup. Im also growing tangerine dream and have one massive plant that is about 65 days into flower. I had two until recently when i decided to ditch one of them because after 7 weeks of flowering in a room with 2800 watts of HPS it had failed to produce anything but a few spindly hairs let alone actual bud. (while other strains produced nice dense frosty buds and have already been harvested.) The one remaining is filling out ok but Im begining to get discouraged since it is so close to when it should be done and the buds seem to have no substance since the calyxs are so small. Very much like the barneys LSD I recently grew a couple times. So i was wondering how long into flowering your TD is and if your buds are filling in in comparison to other things youve grown.


Hey Bamb - that sucks you had problems with your TD there - I've noticed these buds are a bit 'ropey' right now, but I expect they'll bulk up a bit into the next few weeks. I'm at the end of week 5 right now, but I expect this girl to go at least 10 weeks, most likely 11 or 12. What type of nutes do you use? It sounds like maybe you're using something the Barney's strains don't like...? I had a bad turnout of Barney's Pineapple Chunk, but it was mostly my own fault as I didn't take that good care of it...dried out on me pretty bad and I didn't get a very big yield.



budhuger said:


> I grow only sativas and for the pictures of this plant I have to say that is a lot of potential in that grow, but to be honest I never grow a sativa with a 400w before. I think if the plant doesn't stretch much more than now for what I see she can easy yield about 12 to 15 oz with the 400w and about 17 to 20 oz. with the 600w or maybe more. But I want to see that plant yield over a lb. with a 400w thats the reason I fallowing this grow so close I think is going to be a surprise yield. I'm a true sativa lover the buds are not so big or hard as the indica but the highs are the best, love sativas. Keep it on D!!!


Thanks budhuger - when these buds start to 'thicken' up a bit more, the sheer 'amount' of them will bring my yield up well over 10 zips I'm guessing. The 400w i'm using may be on it's last grow, but it's a great bulb - a Hortulux Eye that I paid a little extra for, partly because it's an HPS 'conversion' bulb due to my MH metallic ballast.

I'll throw some more pics up either later this evening or tomorrow eve. Thanks for following along!! 



matatan said:


> 12-15 oz is quite a stretch i think.. im thinking 4-6ounces dried.





ZenOne said:


> loll im thinking deffintily alot more then 4-6 ,matatan
> my bets on 10+ zips looking forward to seeing this finish out!
> keep at it dayzt!


Wow - if I get over 10, I'll be quite happy. Considering the sativa dominance though, it will be touch and go with getting a heavy yield - only time will tell, and I have all the time in the world to let this girl finish...


----------



## Bambalacha (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for your speedy reply dayzt. yours looks very nice for week five compared to what mine did. Im using the entire Techna-Flora Line of nutes and Fox Farm ocean forest soil. Dont know what it is just having bad luck with the barneys strains al together . Had a hermaph phat and fruity recently and also a g13 haze going that is lagging way behind others. Not to get on your thread and bash barneys. i am a relatively new grower and im just sharing my experience. Thanks for sharing yours and good luck ill be watching eagerly.


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 26, 2011)

Cool Bam - yeah, I'd be miffed too if I had that many casualties from a specific seed-bank... I hear ya. I'm very thankful for the results we've had with our grows so far - Barney's just happened to be what I've tried the most so far, and the quality has just always been spot on for my grows. I'm also excited to try TGA's Dairy Queen in my next grow, together with some more Vanilla Kush.

Okay, I took some more pics tonight - still practicing with the new camera and still haven't figured out how to get the colors right under that HPS light... Enjoy the pics - I could be dreaming (no pun intended..lol) but I think things are a bit thicker looking in there already, just over the past few days. I wonder if fixing my light timer made a difference already..


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 26, 2011)

A few more shots just before the lights came on this eve.. the colors are much better with the HPS off. Enjoy!


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 26, 2011)

Unreal man ur gonna pull a huge yield from that one plant


----------



## budhuger (Jun 26, 2011)

It's coming huge like the big swell waves of January and February beautiful nice work man!!!!
The internodal space is minimal for a sativa you are going to have nice fat colas but you need to be patient and give then an extra time. Beautiful man..... beautiful!!!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 26, 2011)

Great looking pictures with the lights off (lights on are impressive too, just those more so)... fuuuuhresh!


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 26, 2011)

DankBudzzz said:


> Unreal man ur gonna pull a huge yield from that one plant


Thanks Dank - we'll see what happens in the next 5-6 weeks as these tree-tops bulk up! I can already tell this harvest is going to be a massive PITA with so many tops to trim, but that's the kind of problem everyone doesn't mind to have...lol.



budhuger said:


> It's coming huge like the big swell waves of January and February beautiful nice work man!!!!
> The internodal space is minimal for a sativa you are going to have nice fat colas but you need to be patient and give then an extra time. Beautiful man..... beautiful!!!


Thanks once again budhuger - I know this plant may go well beyond the end of July before I start flushing her, but that's okay - we still have plenty of stash from our last 2 harvests that we'll have enough of well into August.


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 26, 2011)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Great looking pictures with the lights off (lights on are impressive too, just those more so)... fuuuuhresh!


Yeah, they turned out not too bad - I need to figure out a way to get some nice natural lighting in there to get some nicer pictures. I wish I could move the whole plant into a 'light box' and get some quality close-ups, but the waterfarm and screen limits any moving of the plant. Really though, I just need to get some more practice with my new camera settings in order to bring out some nice crisp looking pictures.


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 26, 2011)

Love that last set of pics. Question: What modifications have you made to your waterfarm? I remember you saying that you drilled more holes, but have done anything else? I've read about people installing air-stones in the reservoir, but I'm not sure if that's required if you're using an air pump (with the drip ring) that's stronger than the one included in the basic kit. Thoughts?


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 26, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Love that last set of pics. Question: What modifications have you made to your waterfarm? I remember you saying that you drilled more holes, but have done anything else? I've read about people installing air-stones in the reservoir, but I'm not sure if that's required if you're using an air pump (with the drip ring) that's stronger than the one included in the basic kit. Thoughts?


Hey kriz - I didn't make any modifications to the waterfarm other than the extra holes in the bottom of the top-bucket and upgrading the air-pump as mentioned. I bought a pump that's rated for up to a 30 gallon tank and it seems to have enough pressure to keep 'er bubbling enough, even with all the roots filling the rez. I asked Scotty that same question back before I started, and he too said an airstone wasn't necessary as long as the main pump is larger. Maybe when I'm set up to start the next round with the 2 waterfarms, i'll try getting a pump that's one step larger, and split the air to 2 lines for an airstone in the rez for just 1 of the 2 setups, and keep the other one the same as this one - that would be a good comparison other than the fact that they'll be 2 different strains...


----------



## CTtokin (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking awesome man. I am doing a Tangerine Scrog as well. Shit is stretchy as hell. I'm currently running into a problem when my bud tips a few of the colas are stretching. Kinda strange.

Happy Growing man, they start smelling like oranges yet? I love the smell


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 27, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Hey kriz - I didn't make any modifications to the waterfarm other than the extra holes in the bottom of the top-bucket and upgrading the air-pump as mentioned. I bought a pump that's rated for up to a 30 gallon tank and it seems to have enough pressure to keep 'er bubbling enough, even with all the roots filling the rez. I asked Scotty that same question back before I started, and he too said an airstone wasn't necessary as long as the main pump is larger. Maybe when I'm set up to start the next round with the 2 waterfarms, i'll try getting a pump that's one step larger, and split the air to 2 lines for an airstone in the rez for just 1 of the 2 setups, and keep the other one the same as this one - that would be a good comparison other than the fact that they'll be 2 different strains...


Thanks man. Quick follow up, do you know what the L/min or cc/min that your air pump is? I'd like to get a pump of similar strength. Most of the retailers I go through don't carry air-pods. Oh, and I assume you keep your pump turned up to max strength if there is a dial, right?


----------



## zamzia (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry, I've been following this thread with great interest but lost where we have got to, having got a few pages behind in my reading. How many days into flower are you now? Plant looks amazing. It's mind boggling that one plant has taken up so much room! Good work.


----------



## mr2shim (Jun 27, 2011)

Quick question about the waterfarm, do you have to change the water in the res? How do you add water to it? I need to cover all the basis before I get mine started. Yours is looking seriously amazing.


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 27, 2011)

CTtokin said:


> Looking awesome man. I am doing a Tangerine Scrog as well. Shit is stretchy as hell. I'm currently running into a problem when my bud tips a few of the colas are stretching. Kinda strange.
> 
> Happy Growing man, they start smelling like oranges yet? I love the smell


Hey CT - yeah I understand what you're saying about the stretchy buds - the sativa dominance is quite high in this strain. I can smell the citrusy, tangy aroma a bit, but even more so of course from touching the leaves and stems lightly. If you have any pics, feel free to post em here! =) 



kriznarf said:


> Thanks man. Quick follow up, do you know what the L/min or cc/min that your air pump is? I'd like to get a pump of similar strength. Most of the retailers I go through don't carry air-pods. Oh, and I assume you keep your pump turned up to max strength if there is a dial, right?


I'm not sure what those amounts are on my pump, but it wasn't very expensive so I'm sure any pump that's rated for a 30 gallon tank would be just as good. And yes, this one has a dial on it that I have turne d up to the max at all times. The only time I shut the pump off is when I drain the rez to change it out.



zamzia said:


> Sorry, I've been following this thread with great interest but lost where we have got to, having got a few pages behind in my reading. How many days into flower are you now? Plant looks amazing. It's mind boggling that one plant has taken up so much room! Good work.


Hey zamzia - thanks!!! It's just starting week 6 of flowering now. I expect this girl to go at least 10 weeks, but we'll see how things are looking by the end of July...



mr2shim said:


> Quick question about the waterfarm, do you have to change the water in the res? How do you add water to it? I need to cover all the basis before I get mine started. Yours is looking seriously amazing.


Yo mr2shim - I change the rez out once a week by draining completely what's in it and refilling with fresh solution. Each day it drinks about 1 gallon of water, and I just keep making more 'top-up' solution fresh as I need it througout the week to keep it topped up. The waterfarm works best when the water-level is at the top, as when it gets lower the pump has to work harder and harder to pump the water through to the top. To add water, I use a shallow plastic container (large ziplock tub) and mix my solution in a bucket first, then pour into the shallow tub and pour that in through the top of the waterfarm straight through the hydroton.


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 27, 2011)

I just had to post an update this evening...

No pics, just wanted to comment on how nicely the trees are starting to fill out now... there are a few tops that are especially 'ahead of the pack' and stand out among the rest. Some are starting to really 'bow' outwards and I can already tell that I'm going to have to start tieing some tops to help keep them from falling over. I'm exited to see how much I can actually get under this 400w, and am now REALLY curious to know what kind of yield can be pulled under my 2 600w cooltube HPS lights... something tells me we're going to have a ton of VK again this Christmas and will also still have plenty of TD as well... yay! 

- The white hairs continue to look super-long, and the buds beneath them are starting to thicken more and are evening out nicely down many of the stems.
- My nutes a bit strong right now and the leafs tips are showing very slight burn - but overall eveything is still looking very healthy.
- I've dialed back my nute strength by about 300 ppm in order to ensure the slight burn stops, and have added some AN 'Nirvana' to my nute water, as well as some Bud Blaster.
- pH is rock-solid and hasn't left the 5.5-5.9 range for a long time.


----------



## crosscountrykush (Jun 28, 2011)

Grow looks amazing. I have a TD clone I made a mother and have one clone from her that just rooted. My mother is only about 20 days old. Bushing out nicely. I have a rare indica "dom"(she still a sativa dom strain) TD. It was the only one out of a 5 pack that has indica traits. I have always grown in soil but I'm doing my TD clone in a 5 gallon DWC bucket to try my hand at hydro and also doing a scrog on her. My first scrog, your thread inspired this so +rep to you. First saw this in the TD fan club thread.

Your looking at huge harvest and will be watching this thread.

Keep up the green work!


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 28, 2011)

crosscountrykush said:


> Grow looks amazing. I have a TD clone I made a mother and have one clone from her that just rooted. My mother is only about 20 days old. Bushing out nicely. I have a rare indica "dom"(she still a sativa dom strain) TD. It was the only one out of a 5 pack that has indica traits. I have always grown in soil but I'm doing my TD clone in a 5 gallon DWC bucket to try my hand at hydro and also doing a scrog on her. My first scrog, your thread inspired this so +rep to you. First saw this in the TD fan club thread.
> 
> Your looking at huge harvest and will be watching this thread.
> 
> Keep up the green work!


Yo cckush - great to hear that you were 'inspired' by this scrog! Try not to pick up any of my bad habits (lol) - I was a bit lazy with my screen building although it seems to have worked quite well. This plant is so stretchy that I didn't bother thinning out as much in the lower canopy since almost all of my buds are well above that level and are getting sufficient light and airflow the way it is. It's funny because I thought the same thing about my plant when it was smaller - thought for sure it was indica dom, then boom it flourished into a very sativa-like plant once into flowering... good luck, and i hope you get a 'stouter' indica result!

With this plant under the screen, I can't stress enough how the early LST training is beneficial long-term. It seems as though I would have far run out of head-room with this girl if she wasn't tied down for most of the veg period and then a bit into flowering even, to hold it back some and force it out to the edges of the screen...

Thanks for the encouraging words! I wish you all the best in your TD scrog - post some pics of her here if you like!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking very impressive! I'm interested in playing around with a screen now.


----------



## SHONOFF98 (Jun 28, 2011)

This plant is the only reason I need to do a scrog myself!


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 28, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Looking very impressive! I'm interested in playing around with a screen now.


Heya LJ - thanks for the props and the rep! The screen is a first for me too - but I've really learned from this grow so far, that it allows you to make the _most_ out of the space you grow in, and smaller spaces will actually help you realize the fullest potential of the plant when it's forced to grow 'out' to the extremities of the grow area through the holes you guide them through in the screen... (how's that for a run-along sentence!..lol). With the early LST before using the screen, it was quite easy to fill it out once it really took off.



SHONOFF98 said:


> This plant is the only reason I need to do a scrog myself!


Great to hear man! Giv'er! It definitely allows you to get the most out of a single plant.


----------



## rick19011 (Jun 29, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## ZenOne (Jun 29, 2011)

how many weeks you think you have left on her dayzt?


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 29, 2011)

ZenOne said:


> how many weeks you think you have left on her dayzt?


Being my very first hydro-type grow, I can only guess - but I'd say there's at least 4 more weeks left, possibly 5-6. With it being this size, there's tops at various stages right now - so it will likely be a 'gradual' harvest, taking down just parts of it at a time in order to give the different tops more time to finish than others... It will definitely be a 'Tangerine Summer' at our house, come August.  Everyone is invited!!!


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 29, 2011)

rick19011 said:


> Well done!


Thanks Rick - sorry, almost missed your post! Welcome to my dream!


----------



## tony1960 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys, just to chime in with my two cents... I use the bigger brother of the waterfarm, the Power Grower. Works exactly the same but has 2 gallon reservoir which has saved my bacon a few times when I have very thirsty plants. Recently, I've changed to the dual outlet air pumps and running an air stone in the bottom of the bucket. Plants and root development very much improved. Very much worth the additional cost. And I'm getting SCROG fever following this thread.. Tony


----------



## budhuger (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi D, no pictures today?


----------



## jpnspec (Jun 29, 2011)

*damn dayzt your killing it!! I always thought about just doing one big ass plant, im subbed up for the final ride! +REP*


----------



## kriznarf (Jun 29, 2011)

budhuger said:


> Hi D, no pictures today?


Ha, I feel the same way. Let's see some pics you lazy fucker! Perhaps some Glamour Shots. Soft lighting, stars in the background...


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 29, 2011)

tony1960 said:


> Hey guys, just to chime in with my two cents... I use the bigger brother of the waterfarm, the Power Grower. Works exactly the same but has 2 gallon reservoir which has saved my bacon a few times when I have very thirsty plants. Recently, I've changed to the dual outlet air pumps and running an air stone in the bottom of the bucket. Plants and root development very much improved. Very much worth the additional cost. And I'm getting SCROG fever following this thread.. Tony


Welcome tony - thanks for the info on the waterfarm. I agree with you and I think my next grow I'll try using the water-stone in the rez, we'll see. Thanks man!



budhuger said:


> Hi D, no pictures today?


Ha! Yeah I'll try to get some shots yet this evening and post'em up - keep watching! 



jpnspec said:


> *damn dayzt your killing it!! I always thought about just doing one big ass plant, im subbed up for the final ride! +REP*


Thanks for the rep jpnspec! Welcome aboard - things are going to start getting more and more interesting now!


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 29, 2011)

budhuger said:


> Hi D, no pictures today?





kriznarf said:


> Ha, I feel the same way. Let's see some pics you lazy fucker! Perhaps some Glamour Shots. Soft lighting, stars in the background...


LOL...yeah I gotta get some pics tonight yet - watch for'em in the next few hours!


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay, here's the pic update - didn't quite get them in time before the lights came on this time, but still not too bad. She's looking good this evening, and I'm starting to notice the buds thickening up more again now - a few of the stalks' buds have grown together forming a long bud from top to bottom - once they really bulk up they should come out nice!


----------



## DinafemHazeAuto (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks amazing bro...I was gonna use the waterfarm and scrog after following scottyballs but i have a hieght limit of 4ft and was worried about have to change the res and wasnt sure i would be able to do that when everything has to stay in place with the scrog, how are u able to change the res without moving it??


----------



## budhuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow D that's spectacular the 400 are doing the work !!!!
The internodal space in your TD is way to good for a sativa and those colas are coming long. What about the stretching, it's slow down already? 
D, your TD is inspiration for the growers!!!


----------



## andydoughy (Jun 30, 2011)

V nice work, so from what I have picked up you are flowering under a 600W HPS?
Germ at March 19 and hit 12/12 64 days later on May 22
I didnt catch the size of your flower room? 
It is amazing to see what can be achieved with one plant in what looks like such a small space.
Congratulations!


----------



## budhuger (Jun 30, 2011)

andydoughy said:


> V nice work, so from what I have picked up you are flowering under a 600W HPS?
> Germ at March 19 and hit 12/12 64 days later on May 22
> I didnt catch the size of your flower room?
> It is amazing to see what can be achieved with one plant in what looks like such a small space.
> Congratulations!


It is under 400W and is in a 4x4 tent and it looks fantastic....


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 30, 2011)

DinafemHazeAuto said:


> Looks amazing bro...I was gonna use the waterfarm and scrog after following scottyballs but i have a hieght limit of 4ft and was worried about have to change the res and wasnt sure i would be able to do that when everything has to stay in place with the scrog, how are u able to change the res without moving it??


Hey man - welcome! To change the rez, I bend down the water-level tube on the side, and drain it into a pail. I can tilt it right at the end too, so I get pretty much all the water out that way. Then I just pour the fresh mixture in through top right through the hydroton.



budhuger said:


> Wow D that's spectacular the 400 are doing the work !!!!
> The internodal space in your TD is way to good for a sativa and those colas are coming long. What about the stretching, it's slow down already?
> D, your TD is inspiration for the growers!!!


The stretching had slowed down to pretty much stopped, and has been for this past week or so. There's actually been more thickening of the buds these past few days than anything - it's nice to see the shorter stalks even getting thicker, and the tallest ones joining up each bud site all the way down the stems...looks real nice. Thanks again for the props - I really appreciate it! 



andydoughy said:


> V nice work, so from what I have picked up you are flowering under a 600W HPS?
> Germ at March 19 and hit 12/12 64 days later on May 22
> I didnt catch the size of your flower room?
> It is amazing to see what can be achieved with one plant in what looks like such a small space.
> Congratulations!


Andy - As mentioned, I'm using a 400w HPS light (conversion bulb in a MH ballast). My tent is 4x4x7. Thanks for the nice words - come back and see this grow get exciting in the next 3-4 weeks!!


----------



## paul smith (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi dayzt, been following your thread from the get go,and i must say well done to you mucker for not getting disheartend about the "barneys seeds are shit" business earlier on, i
think that would of got me down some.
Anyway excellent grow dude keep up the good work, enjoy your smoke when it comes you deserve it.
Don,t know if i can rep you, pressed the button anyway.


----------



## Dayzt (Jun 30, 2011)

paul smith said:


> Hi dayzt, been following your thread from the get go,and i must say well done to you mucker for not getting disheartend about the "barneys seeds are shit" business earlier on, i
> think that would of got me down some.
> Anyway excellent grow dude keep up the good work, enjoy your smoke when it comes you deserve it.
> Don,t know if i can rep you, pressed the button anyway.


Thanks Paul! Yeah, that's not the first time I've came across people upset with Barney's - I don't know, I've had awesome results with their genetics and know many people who've confirmed the results I'm getting are really tasty, potent, and top-quality buds.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 1, 2011)

How are the temps? I noticed you aren't using an air cooled hood. Looking amazing. How much was your setup? I'm a bit strapped for cash right now and can only afford a 250w light setup. Just got my Holy Smoke Strawberry Diesel seeds. Been wanting to grow that for years.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 1, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> How are the temps? I noticed you aren't using an air cooled hood. Looking amazing. How much was your setup? I'm a bit strapped for cash right now and can only afford a 250w light setup. Just got my Holy Smoke Strawberry Diesel seeds. Been wanting to grow that for years.


The temps are pretty steady at about 75 - 79 degrees during lights-on, and around 62-65 degrees during lights off. Humidity is bit high at around 60 percent, but I haven't noticed any problems from it.

My setup was about $500 cdn in total, with the waterfarm kit, tent, light, and bigger pump. That's a rough estimate, but the most expensive thing was the tent.

Good luck with the Strawberry Diesel - sounds like a nice strain.


----------



## budhuger (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi D, are you going to post more pics for the weekend?


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 1, 2011)

budhuger said:


> Hi D, are you going to post more pics for the weekend?


Hey budhuger - yep, most likely tomorrow evening I'll take a few more. Stay tuned!


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 3, 2011)

Okie dokie - took some pics yesterday before the light came on... took some time and did some adjustments to a few of these pics to try and get some crisper views. Some are just too dark - I'm working on a way to get some better natural light in the tent before the big light comes on in order to get some even better pictures.

Enjoy!!


----------



## brownishgreenthumb (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice going! Some good looking pics aswell


----------



## budhuger (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow D!!!! I'm convinced, that's the way to grow the TD.... definitely... How many colas you got there, like 40? 
They are starting to fill up and it's coming huge.
Nice grow you must be very happy D!!!!!!


----------



## budhuger (Jul 3, 2011)

D, do you know which one is the main center cola or the one suppose to be the top cola ?


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 3, 2011)

brownishgreenthumb said:


> Nice going! Some good looking pics aswell


Thanks! The new camera has been quite the learning experience, but I'm discovering something new all the time.



budhuger said:


> Wow D!!!! I'm convinced, that's the way to grow the TD.... definitely... How many colas you got there, like 40?
> They are starting to fill up and it's coming huge.
> Nice grow you must be very happy D!!!!!!





budhuger said:


> D, do you know which one is the main center cola or the one suppose to be the top cola ?


Thanks again budhuger - yeah there's at least 40-45 larger-sized tops on her. It's extremely difficult to count them all, but with the smaller branches budding up nicely as well, I think it's more around 50-60 if you count them all.

The tallest top that you see just left off-center is the main cola. It stretched the most out of all of them and will be biggest challenge for this plant to fill-out I'm guessing. But the nodes are nice and close on it so the buds are joining up nicely and they run right down into the canopy - as the branch curves down, the bud sites are staying vertical which is kinda cool.


----------



## kriznarf (Jul 3, 2011)

Looking ridiculous, Dayzt. What's it like to a have a forest in a box? 

Question! What kind of bulb are you using and is this the first grow it's being used for? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 3, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Looking ridiculous, Dayzt. What's it like to a have a forest in a box?
> 
> Question! What kind of bulb are you using and is this the first grow it's being used for? Thanks in advance.


Ha ha - forest in a box, I like it! I definitely wasn't expecting it to get this large - was a bit worried about height at first, seeing some other peeps' grows... but the stretching seems to have been managable thanks to the early LST work - worth every tie-down!

The bulb I'm using is Hortilux Eye 370w HPS conversion bulb (I think that's the correct wattage in the name) - better known as the Hortilux 400w HPS conversion bulb. I have a MH ballast (as you already knew), so I had to buy this conversion bulb in order to get the HPS light for flowering. It's on it's 4th or 5th grow now, as I haven't used it for my past few grows since upgrading to the 600w lights for flowering in my bigger tent. It's probably on it's last full grow, but I may still use it in this smaller tent later on, not sure yet. My goal right now is to get this grow completed successfully and then setup my 2 waterfarms in the big tent which is a bit over twice the size of this tent. The big tent has 2x 600w cooltube lights in it, with the switchable ballasts (work with bot MH and HPS). I need to get a blower fan for the bigger tent in order to vent both lights properly and filter it at the same time.


----------



## kriznarf (Jul 5, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Ha ha - forest in a box, I like it! I definitely wasn't expecting it to get this large - was a bit worried about height at first, seeing some other peeps' grows... but the stretching seems to have been managable thanks to the early LST work - worth every tie-down!
> 
> The bulb I'm using is Hortilux Eye 370w HPS conversion bulb (I think that's the correct wattage in the name) - better known as the Hortilux 400w HPS conversion bulb. I have a MH ballast (as you already knew), so I had to buy this conversion bulb in order to get the HPS light for flowering. It's on it's 4th or 5th grow now, as I haven't used it for my past few grows since upgrading to the 600w lights for flowering in my bigger tent. It's probably on it's last full grow, but I may still use it in this smaller tent later on, not sure yet. My goal right now is to get this grow completed successfully and then setup my 2 waterfarms in the big tent which is a bit over twice the size of this tent. The big tent has 2x 600w cooltube lights in it, with the switchable ballasts (work with bot MH and HPS). I need to get a blower fan for the bigger tent in order to vent both lights properly and filter it at the same time.


4th or 5th grow? That's awesome. I'd been told that bulbs were really only good for two (maybe three) grows before the drop in output becomes too significant. I was debating ordering some fresh bulbs, though I've only used my current 400w hps for a single grow.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 5, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> 4th or 5th grow? That's awesome. I'd been told that bulbs were really only good for two (maybe three) grows before the drop in output becomes too significant. I was debating ordering some fresh bulbs, though I've only used my current 400w hps for a single grow.


I guess so - but now that you mention it, you're right - I likely need to change that bulb out! This grow started out with a 600w HPS bulb in this light setup - even though it's a 400w MH ballast - which obviously only puts out 400 watts. I know it's the wrong bulb, but it was what I had to use at the start... then that bulb burnt out on me (kind of a cheapy MH bulb I got together with my 600 w lights) and I had to put in my conversion bulb since it was all I had. So I ended up switching from MH to HPS about 2/3 of the way through veg - but the plant didn't seem to mind.

So.... to make a long story even longer..lol...I plan to finish off this grow with this conversion bulb and then I'll be getting 2 new 600w HPS bulbs for the big tent before starting the next grow. I think I'm going to go with HPS all the way through the next grow - at least that's the plan thus far...

Wow, thanks for the heads-up man - I wasn't even thinking about the loss of lumens from using the light for this long... thanks!! +rep to u!


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 5, 2011)

I know it's only 2 days since the last pic update, but I finally was able to get my filter installed this evening and it was a prime time to get some quick shots. The HPS light once again doesn't allow for the greatest pictures, but I played around with a few of these and tried some color and contrast/lighting filters - some helped a bit but overall still kinda yellow... Enjoy!! 

A few overall shots..













A shot of the newly installed filter...







More various bud shots and group shots...


----------



## kriznarf (Jul 6, 2011)

Look at those leaning towers! You're going to have to tie those stalks at some point. Glad to see how much they're thickening out. Even when I expect to see something awesome, your grow exceeds my expectations.


----------



## budhuger (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi D, I got the same words as *kriznarf* * "Even when I expect to see something awesome, your grow exceeds my expectations."
Nice job with the filter... do they smell already? 
Amazing grow !!!!!! Thanks for the pictures we love pictures..
*


----------



## budhuger (Jul 6, 2011)

D, keep the eye on the buds all the time cheeking for anything wired ...sorry I'm getting paranoid with all those people complaining about Barney's....I personally never had a problem with Barney's, always heavy yielder nice strong plants and excellent smoke.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 6, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Look at those leaning towers! You're going to have to tie those stalks at some point. Glad to see how much they're thickening out. Even when I expect to see something awesome, your grow exceeds my expectations.


Thanks so much for the compliments! Isn't that just the _best_ problem to have though? As they start to pack on the weight, I can see that I'll be stringing a lot of these up for sure - I'll be starting to tie up a few this evening already otherwise I won't be able to reach them once they all start toppling over at once...lol. Any guesses on total dry weight yet?



budhuger said:


> Hi D, I got the same words as *kriznarf* * "Even when I expect to see something awesome, your grow exceeds my expectations."
> Nice job with the filter... do they smell already?
> Amazing grow !!!!!! Thanks for the pictures we love pictures..
> *





budhuger said:


> D, keep the eye on the buds all the time cheeking for anything wired ...sorry I'm getting paranoid with all those people complaining about Barney's....I personally never had a problem with Barney's, always heavy yielder nice strong plants and excellent smoke.


Thanks budhuger - It's a lot of fun taking pics of this plant, and each day it looks fatter, especially these past few weeks. The smell was starting to 'permeate' our house and you could smell it upstairs early in the mornings just before the lights went out - which was the exact time the chimney fan would shut-off. Now the top chimney fan is removed and then tent is venting through the filter. The smell is very fresh and 'orangy' smelling - I suppose it could be a Tangerine smell, but I really don't know what Tangerines smell like..lol.

As long as I can keep this girl standing up, everything should finish off great! And yeah, we're both in the same boat with luck using Barney's... I've had extremely good luck with almost all of the strains of theirs I've tried so far. But with this being my first go at 'dro, I'm especially impressed with yet again a nice, vigorous strain from the farm! I'm getting excited to see how the Vanilla Kush will turn out in the waterfarm below the screen under a 600w - we shall see!


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 6, 2011)

I just finished spending about an hour tieing up tops on the plant this evening - after being elbow-to-shoulder deep in the plant, my arms are super-sticky and fruity smelling!!


----------



## end prohibition (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey Dazyt, I 'm on the same grow as you with TD and I'm about 3 weeks into 12/12, I wanted to know how much stretch you encountered with yours. I'm just about at 2.5 feet of stretch and don't have much more room unless I tie more down


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 7, 2011)

end prohibition said:


> Hey Dazyt, I 'm on the same grow as you with TD and I'm about 3 weeks into 12/12, I wanted to know how much stretch you encountered with yours. I'm just about at 2.5 feet of stretch and don't have much more room unless I tie more down


Hey man - welcome! My girl stretched as much as 3 feet above the screen, and probably went through close to 3 and a half weeks of stretch before it slowed and stopped. It sounds like you should have pretty much reached the end of your stretch, but it's hard to compare to mine since I trained this plant almost completely horizontally for the first 4-6 weeks of veg in order to fill my whole screen.


----------



## end prohibition (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info..very helpful to that i know the stretch should be slowing down very soon. I'm growing in smart pots (1gal) using advanced nutes. I will load some pics so you can check them out. This is the first time I grew a sativa so i wasn't to sure what to expect. I usually stick with the indica.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 9, 2011)

end prohibition said:


> Thanks for the info..very helpful to that i know the stretch should be slowing down very soon. I'm growing in smart pots (1gal) using advanced nutes. I will load some pics so you can check them out. This is the first time I grew a sativa so i wasn't to sure what to expect. I usually stick with the indica.


Me too bro - normally I've got a more indica dom strain - this is only the second time I've grown something with this much sativa in it (Pineapple Chunk was the last one - threw me for a loop and ended up a not so good result). But there appears to be enough of the G13 influence in this pheno, as the buds are starting to fill out better now, and as budhuger said - the nodes are nice and close together, so it's a good sign that the yield will be a bit better with the indica influence in there doing it's thing! So far so good!

Look for more pics after this weekend - was going to do some last night but decided there wasn't enough of a change yet to make it worth posting.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 10, 2011)

Been 5 days time for new pics!


----------



## DinafemHazeAuto (Jul 10, 2011)

Keep it up bro ur killing it...How far along r u in flowering??


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey guys - here we are at the end of week 7 of flowering... Everything is coming along good - I've had to tie up a lot of the tops, a few to the light and others across the canopy from each other to hold one another up - works nice!

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## kriznarf (Jul 11, 2011)

I've seen less green in rainforests! Looking great, Dayzt. Seven weeks into flower and still a ton of fresh pistils. So much fattening up left to go. I've read about Tangerine Dream (like many other sativas, I would imagine,) taking a long time to finish. I hear it's definitely worth the wait, though. 

What are your thoughts regarding some of the brown tips on the leaves (especially notable in the 3rd picture.) Just a little nute burn? Under control?


----------



## budhuger (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi D, is looking great, still long way to go, this sativas tend to pack on the last weeks and I think you definitely go over a lb.
The plant still very green, I think its going to take like 4+ weeks more.
Thanks for the pictures, keep them coming......Nice grow!!!


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jul 11, 2011)

Amazing grow I just hope they fill in and then I'll def pick up a pack. You have more bud on that then my ten plants combined


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 11, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> I've seen less green in rainforests! Looking great, Dayzt. Seven weeks into flower and still a ton of fresh pistils. So much fattening up left to go. I've read about Tangerine Dream (like many other sativas, I would imagine,) taking a long time to finish. I hear it's definitely worth the wait, though.
> 
> What are your thoughts regarding some of the brown tips on the leaves (especially notable in the 3rd picture.) Just a little nute burn? Under control?


Hey kriz - I hear ya, this girl likely has another 4 weeks or so to go - the ripening seems to be speeding up a bit more now though, so we'll see. I'm having to tie-up almost all of the taller stalks now, as they start to lay down to sides and up against the sides of the tent...

Some of the stalks are showing more brown leaf-tips than others - I was having a bit of a problem with a strong nute solution for a week or so, and some tips burned a bit on me - she seems to be drinking more water than using the nutes, so when the water goes down, the ppms acutally increase. I'll be changing out the rez tomorrow night, and plan to dial-back my ppms in the fresh solution to about 1000ppm or even a bit less - then see how she reacts.



budhuger said:


> Hi D, is looking great, still long way to go, this sativas tend to pack on the last weeks and I think you definitely go over a lb.
> The plant still very green, I think its going to take like 4+ weeks more.
> Thanks for the pictures, keep them coming......Nice grow!!!


Thanks budhuger - yeah, she's got a ways to go yet I agree. I think it has around 4 weeks or more to go yet as well... but it's no rush. She's starting to speed up now though, as the tops are really leaning more and more each day, so... we'll see what the next 3 weeks bring.

I'll try to get some more 'creative' pics - see if I can get better close-ups and some other perspective angles from outside of the tent. Look for more probably Wednesday night...



DankBudzzz said:


> Amazing grow I just hope they fill in and then I'll def pick up a pack. You have more bud on that then my ten plants combined


Thanks man - yeah, I'm hoping they fill in quite a lot more yet, but keep in mind this is just a 400w light... if I had a 600 watt in there, things would be quite a bit denser I would expect.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 11, 2011)

Took a few more pics this evening with my older camera to see how they'd turn out compared to the new camera... it appears to automatically adjust the color a bit better - have a look. I took some shots from other angles and perspectives than before - some are really blurry - sorry 'bout dat!

I also took a really quick low-quality video and will try to post it up here in the next few days...

Enjoy! 

















































....and from the bottom up....


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 11, 2011)

Okie, here goes... have a look peeps, and let me know what you think! I know the quality sucks - had to use my old camera - still need to get the faster memory card for the new camera to get some HD vids...enjoy! 

[video=youtube;DaSHkfspoBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaSHkfspoBM[/video]


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 12, 2011)

What kinda fan are you using? It seems kind of loud. Plant look amazing. How many more weeks you think she's gonna need?


----------



## matatan (Jul 12, 2011)

thats absolutely beautiful man. looking great!!
i agree dial down ppm a little, id say 800-900 for a week then back up over 1000 to c if she needs it/dont like it/burnt.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 12, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> What kinda fan are you using? It seems kind of loud. Plant look amazing. How many more weeks you think she's gonna need?


Lol...I have 3 fans going in there, 1x intake fan at the bottom (~250 CFM), 1x mini fan at the top - blowing down and across the top canopy / bottom of light, 1x fan on the filter which 'sucks' air in through it and out the back-top (~375 CFM I think). When the tent is closed, you can't hear that much so I don't even notice it.

Thanks for the kind words! I'm hoping this girl will be ready to flush in about 4 weeks, but I'm not 'counting' on it... she's get as much time as needed. At the rate it's packed on the weight just in the past 3-4 days though, it's looking like things are starting to speed up a little. 



matatan said:


> thats absolutely beautiful man. looking great!!
> i agree dial down ppm a little, id say 800-900 for a week then back up over 1000 to c if she needs it/dont like it/burnt.


Thanks matatan - I agree, when the rez gets changed out this evening, I'll be dialing the ppms down to just below 1000 and see how she reacts. I kinda get the picture of a mouth that's 'constantly full' and yet I keep piling in the food..lol... I'll give her a break for the next week or two and then bump it back up a little towards the final 2 weeks as it finishes up. I've seen a few TD grows journaled on here where they went over 80 days flower and ended up suffering heat-stress and what-not... I'm going to try and avoid that - shouldn't be too hard with just the 400w..we shall see!

Expect more pics than usual in these final weeks - I'm trying to capture the progression of ripening for future reference...something tells me we'll be growing this one out again soon!


----------



## Tripp10966 (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks really good man +rep


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 13, 2011)

pure insanity! your girl is unbeilievable.. from watching her grow from a seedling to this is just jaw dropping! awesome gardening.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 13, 2011)

Tripp10966 said:


> Looks really good man +rep





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> pure insanity! your girl is unbeilievable.. from watching her grow from a seedling to this is just jaw dropping! awesome gardening.


Wow, thanks guys for all the nice comments! Anyone out there thinking of growing out the Tangerine Dream should seriously consider this method - the waterfarm/scrog seems to be a good fit for this plant - every time I open the tent I'm amazed at how well it's grown, even just under this 400w light. When this grow started, I was pumped to think I could possible get over 10 zips from one plant... now I'm wondering how close to an elbow this girl will yield!

I was playing with the new camera this evening and all of the pics I took ended up no good..lol... except this one.... enjoy!!!


----------



## zamzia (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks amazing. Good work chap.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 14, 2011)

mmmmmm goood.. that is one D-lishous looking bud D! I can see why you wanted to get a new camera after growing this beautiful babe! What an experience it must have been for you. Im so impressed by your grow and ottermunkey and bagderbadgers oh and ScOOTTY's! i am DEFinATly going to grow this way one day! You guys are truely amazing and i look up to you so much. As i beginner i have just been using soil. I think i have gained enough knowledge with soil that i am prepared to take a new direction and how could i not want to do waterfarm! Its so mind blowing. Thank you so much for taking your time to present such a wonderful journal. I will be using it as a tool for my waterfarm grow... Enjoy your delicious Tangerine Dream. I hope to try it realllll sooon myself. Peace Dr. Amber Trichome


----------



## youngdog (Jul 14, 2011)

wow dude that is amazing. That plant looks delicious. Was this from a fem seed? Either way That is one nice plant.


----------



## native stoner (Jul 14, 2011)

nice grow D. im growing tangerine in soil in soil right ,but will most diffently try the water farm next grow
in 3 or so months. very nice work man keep it up


----------



## kriznarf (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Dayzt, just got my waterfarm. Super excited to get started on this next grow. I'll be starting a journal for sure. Went to town drilling holes in the upper piece. Wondered if you thought I had enough or if I should sneak a few more in.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 14, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> mmmmmm goood.. that is one D-lishous looking bud D! I can see why you wanted to get a new camera after growing this beautiful babe! What an experience it must have been for you. Im so impressed by your grow and ottermunkey and bagderbadgers oh and ScOOTTY's! i am DEFinATly going to grow this way one day! You guys are truely amazing and i look up to you so much. As i beginner i have just been using soil. I think i have gained enough knowledge with soil that i am prepared to take a new direction and how could i not want to do waterfarm! Its so mind blowing. Thank you so much for taking your time to present such a wonderful journal. I will be using it as a tool for my waterfarm grow... Enjoy your delicious Tangerine Dream. I hope to try it realllll sooon myself. Peace Dr. Amber Trichome


Thank you so much Dr.A. I'm honored to be considered an inspiration to your endeavors! Any questions or comments are welcome as always, especially ones that inflate my ego! lol...jk. I really do appreciate your input and kind words!!



youngdog said:


> wow dude that is amazing. That plant looks delicious. Was this from a fem seed? Either way That is one nice plant.


Yes, this is from a feminized seed. I germed 2 - 1 was a dud and the other was quite vigorous right from the get-go... Thanks for the props youngdog - welcome to the jungle!! 



native stoner said:


> nice grow D. im growing tangerine in soil in soil right ,but will most diffently try the water farm next grow
> in 3 or so months. very nice work man keep it up


Thanks man - yeah, so far I'm not missing the soil. With this kind of result, it's hard not to admit that hydro is the way to go... but it will be interesting to see the difference in taste/smoke etc...



kriznarf said:


> Hey Dayzt, just got my waterfarm. Super excited to get started on this next grow. I'll be starting a journal for sure. Went to town drilling holes in the upper piece. Wondered if you thought I had enough or if I should sneak a few more in.
> 
> View attachment 1690374


Sweet kriz!! Looks like you're ready to get'er started!! Your top-bucket looks like it has the perfect amount of holes drilled. That's about exactly like mine looked after drilling, you've maybe even got a few more than me... I think the idea is to get as many as you can without risking the strength of the bottom that it needs to hold the hydroton and roots. If you see how thick the bottom stem is on my plant, you can kind of get an idea of how much weight that would be, and then there's the water flowing through it constantly adding a bit more weight... you get the idea.

So I'm excited to see you start! Are you doing TD?


----------



## matatan (Jul 14, 2011)

kriz put that link up when u start, i will b following along for that ride.
also dayzt whats next for you? whatever and whenever it is link me too


----------



## zamzia (Jul 15, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Hey Dayzt, just got my waterfarm. Super excited to get started on this next grow. I'll be starting a journal for sure. Went to town drilling holes in the upper piece. Wondered if you thought I had enough or if I should sneak a few more in.


I did mine the other week having been inspired by SCOTTYBALLS and DAYZT journals. Think I've done less holes, but maybe slightly larger. Does it look ok??

Thanks!


----------



## 4betshove (Jul 15, 2011)

Nicely done!!!!


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 15, 2011)

zamzia said:


> I did mine the other week having been inspired by SCOTTYBALLS and DAYZT journals. Think I've done less holes, but maybe slightly larger. Does it look ok??
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1691286


Looks good to me - keep a close eye on your hydroton though, because you don't want any of it to fall through the holes... The hydroton I got with my waterfarms is smaller, and I think mine would fit through those holes. Looking good though - great to see another inspired grow!


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 15, 2011)

matatan said:


> kriz put that link up when u start, i will b following along for that ride.
> also dayzt whats next for you? whatever and whenever it is link me too


Hey matatan - the next grow will be 2 identical waterfarms, side-by-side in my bigger tent. I'll be growing using this same method exactly, except with 2x 600w MH/HPS cooltube lights. The strains are going to be: Barney's Farm - Vanilla Kush, and TGA Subcool - Ace of Spades. It should be VERY interesting what the 600w lights will do with this setup...can't wait!!



4betshove said:


> Nicely done!!!!


Thanks man - I'm watching your grow too, keep it up!


----------



## paul smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Your gonna have some king kong donkey dick colas there my friend.


----------



## matatan (Jul 16, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Hey matatan - the next grow will be 2 identical waterfarms, side-by-side in my bigger tent. I'll be growing using this same method exactly, except with 2x 600w MH/HPS cooltube lights. The strains are going to be: Barney's Farm - Vanilla Kush, and TGA Subcool - Ace of Spades. It should be VERY interesting what the 600w lights will do with this setup...can't wait!!


2 very nice strains!! would suck if one turn out to be a male tho, are you growing from seed or clone? i def will be tuned it to that. i got me some jilly bean at the moment 3 weeks in veg. il post pics in here IF its worth it, IF its worthy enough to be in this thread or your other one lol. good stuff man


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 16, 2011)

paul smith said:


> Your gonna have some king kong donkey dick colas there my friend.


Yeah - I can already tell it's going to be an interesting harvest. These buds are loooooooong and not quite as solid as the more indica-type buds I've grown to be used to. I'll need to give these some extra time to thicken up here towards the end - and it looks like they have the potential to pack on some nice weight yet...we'll see. So far so good!



matatan said:


> 2 very nice strains!! would suck if one turn out to be a male tho, are you growing from seed or clone? i def will be tuned it to that. i got me some jilly bean at the moment 3 weeks in veg. il post pics in here IF its worth it, IF its worthy enough to be in this thread or your other one lol. good stuff man


I've only ever grown from seed... so yes it's always a concern with getting a male, but the VK is feminized. The Ace of Spaces are regulars, but we'll pray to the weed gods before hand and then it'll be good to go!! It will be an opportunity to grow-out a male plant in order to collect some pollen for later experimentation if nothing else... The seeds look super fresh though - can't wait to see what they can do! Since I've already grown out the VK with amazing results, I have some high expectations for that one - but with the results I've had with it and pretty much all Barney's strains so far, I'm not worried!

Feel free to post some of your plant pics here! I've heard good things about Jilly Bean!


----------



## youngdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Ive got 4 vk going 3 in soil 1 in flood and drain. They are all female so far and very healthy. a little strechy.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 17, 2011)

youngdog said:


> Ive got 4 vk going 3 in soil 1 in flood and drain. They are all female so far and very healthy. a little strechy.


Awesome - comparing the different strains I've grown so far, Vanilla Kush has proven to be the best overall as far as yield, quality, taste and effects. It's also been the most effective medicinally, being a proven pain-reliever. Having has a variety of strains in our cupboard to choose from over the past few years since starting to grow our own, the Vanilla Kush (9.6 ounces) lasted us an entire year before we ran out, but we admittedly 'sipped' it towards the end, as it was (as still is) our favorite. Needless to say, it wasn't a hard decision to include it again in this year's choices. =)


----------



## k0ijn (Jul 17, 2011)

Very nice grow Dayzt!

Really impressed with the way you've handled Tangerine Dream.

I'm growing Tangerine Dream as well. 
It's a bit of a bitch compared to other less temperamental strains but seems to work so far.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 17, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> Very nice grow Dayzt!
> 
> Really impressed with the way you've handled Tangerine Dream.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice words k0ijn! 

I can't argue with you there - it's not really a 'beginners' strain with the issues seeming to start right at germination through to the crazy stretching and such... but I think it's all going to be worth it in the end! This being my first try at hydro as well, I'm super happy with the results and can't wait to try some easier strains in these waterfarms now for sure. I'm rolling the dice in my next grow using a regular seed instead of fem - Ace of Spades from TGA. It looks to be an awesome Indica hybrid from crossing their Jack the Ripper and Black Cherry Soda strains. No worries though - a few blessings from the ganja gods and it's be a girl - thinking positive!


----------



## k0ijn (Jul 17, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Thanks for the nice words k0ijn!
> 
> I can't argue with you there - it's not really a 'beginners' strain with the issues seeming to start right at germination through to the crazy stretching and such... but I think it's all going to be worth it in the end! This being my first try at hydro as well, I'm super happy with the results and can't wait to try some easier strains in these waterfarms now for sure. I'm rolling the dice in my next grow using a regular seed instead of fem - Ace of Spades from TGA. It looks to be an awesome Indica hybrid from crossing their Jack the Ripper and Black Cherry Soda strains. No worries though - a few blessings from the ganja gods and it's be a girl - thinking positive!


Aye it really is showing issues straight from germination, hopefully it will be worth it in the end ye 

For a first hydro you are doing very well, excellent results mate.

I don't know the particular strain but it sounds like a great one 

I have a Cinderella 99 growing, not feminized either, I am praying to the ganja gods as well!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jul 18, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> [video=youtube;DaSHkfspoBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaSHkfspoBM[/video]


booo.... f that. I haven't logged on in two weeks and I still cannot leave rep...

I'm a webmaster myself and I'm pretty positive the settings on rep could be changed to a time interval rather than the current set up. You know, where it would only allow you to rep someone 1-3 times weekly. Just a thought.

Great lookin girl, can't wait to see how much she yields and your smoke report. Keep it green!


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 18, 2011)

SmokeAL0t said:


> booo.... f that. I haven't logged on in two weeks and I still cannot leave rep...
> 
> I'm a webmaster myself and I'm pretty positive the settings on rep could be changed to a time interval rather than the current set up. You know, where it would only allow you to rep someone 1-3 times weekly. Just a thought.
> 
> Great lookin girl, can't wait to see how much she yields and your smoke report. Keep it green!


Thanks man - yeah, i'm not sure how reputation is set - it appears to force you to give rep to a certain number of other users before you can give more to someone.

Ok ladies and gentlemen...here's anothe pic update. It's been 5 days since the last one so I thought i'd better post'em before peeps starting asking..lol I got some really nice shots this evening - the color is still off from the HPS light, but there's some nice soft effects in these. Enjoy!!


----------



## chunkydunkynug (Jul 19, 2011)

wow.  a bit late. but subb'd. 

reppup ++


----------



## youngdog (Jul 19, 2011)

Hell yeah i glad to hear you liked it so much. I am so impressed by your growing style. anyhow great job on the tangerine dream. I was on the fence about growing it but after seeing yours i got faith now.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 19, 2011)

chunkydunkynug said:


> wow.  a bit late. but subb'd.
> 
> reppup ++


Thanks chunky - glad you're here!



youngdog said:


> Hell yeah i glad to hear you liked it so much. I am so impressed by your growing style. anyhow great job on the tangerine dream. I was on the fence about growing it but after seeing yours i got faith now.


Cool. Yeah, she's not the easiest plant to start but once it takes off it's super-vigorous. It's turning out to be a bit of a longer flowering time than I expected, but I'll be patient with her.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 19, 2011)

can we see some more breath taking pictues please.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol...It'll be the weekend before I have more pics this week - I couldn't see much change from the previous batch of pics aside from a little more 'thickening up' on a few tops. I'm actually quite impressed with how some of the lower nugs are ripening up - should be a nice harvest, although I can already tell that it will be a ton of work to chop and trim this big-ass bitch...heh. I think it's safe to say that she won't get harvested all in one day - or even in one weekend... I'll like have to leave some of the lower buds longer than others, as the bigger tops closer to the light will come down first and then the bottom stuff will get another week or 2. As far as when harvest will officially begin, I'm thinking sometime mid to late August...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you for the update Dayzt! I am looking foward to all these events unfolding here in your wonderful journal.
I should be harvesting around the same time. 
Am i correct to assume that this plant will have taken approximately 5 months to mature to harvest time?
How much do predict your yield will be? Whenever we look at your girl we just cant believe our eyes. 
take it easy..


----------



## steeZz (Jul 20, 2011)

This shits all off 400W? I saw the video and pictures but couldnt find exactly if you switched from the 400 to the 600...

if this is all off 400, fucking props man holy shit... I have a 400W setup and you are like the silver lining to my cloud


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you for the update Dayzt! I am looking foward to all these events unfolding here in your wonderful journal.
> I should be harvesting around the same time.
> Am i correct to assume that this plant will have taken approximately 5 months to mature to harvest time?
> How much do predict your yield will be? Whenever we look at your girl we just cant believe our eyes.
> take it easy..


Hey man - thanks! Today is day 122 since sprout, and day 59 of flower - so yeah, it's been about that long, or will have come mid-August... but I'm in the middle of week 9 of flowering this week.

I really don't know what to guess as far as dry weight that we'll yield from this plant, but I would hope that we'll at least come in at around 12 ounces.



steeZz said:


> This shits all off 400W? I saw the video and pictures but couldnt find exactly if you switched from the 400 to the 600...
> 
> if this is all off 400, fucking props man holy shit... I have a 400W setup and you are like the silver lining to my cloud


Lol - yeah man, I had a 600 w bulb in my 400 w ballast for about 2/3 of the veg time, but it wouldn't have given more than 400 w of light... and when that bulb burnt out, I put in my 400w HPS conversion bulb since that's all I had at the moment (400w MH mag ballast). As nice as it looks, there's some fairly leafy buds that will make for some long hours of trimming - but also a nice amount of trim for making bubble-hash as well. As with Scottyballs' grow, having the small enclosed space with the mylar covered walls helps make extra use of the light and thus the bigger plant. It's funny, 'cause my last 2-3 grows were in a bigger tent with 600w lights, but I'm having better success than I've ever had this time, using just a 400w....goes to show how much the waterfarm outperforms soil in my grow-room!


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 21, 2011)

I happened to get a few quick shots this evening....enjoy!!!!


----------



## matatan (Jul 22, 2011)

how did you manage to take away the orange from the hps????


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 22, 2011)

matatan said:


> how did you manage to take away the orange from the hps????


Hey mat - thanks for noticing! =) After practicing a bit with lighting, I was able to get these shots literally within the first minute that the light came on. It's a magnetic ballast for this light, so it takes it about 2-3 minutes to fully reach it's brightest, so in the first minute that the light comes on, I can get some decent shots without the orange from the HPS... it's still a bit yellowish or even an odd kinda greenish, but using a certain lens with this new camera, it balances out quite nicely. I was able to get a few with the lights off as well, using a large flashlight to get a small amount of light so the exposure on the camera allowed for a shot plus the flash on the camera... these ones came straight from the camera, no color/brightness adjustments at all!


----------



## matatan (Jul 22, 2011)

nice! very clever lol nice way to get clear pics, just gotta be quick! hey, i think you left out the pics with the flashlight


----------



## Dutchbuster (Jul 22, 2011)

fucking incredible grow Dayzt +Rep you've made me see my space in a whole new light

what kind of nutrient schedule are you on?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 22, 2011)

Dayzt, your a fabulous photographer! I cant wait to see more pictures. Your girl is a fuckin supermodel..please have a heart and dont keep her locked away just for yourself to droll over .. spread the love..have a wicked weekend ....peace out dr. trichs


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 22, 2011)

matatan said:


> nice! very clever lol nice way to get clear pics, just gotta be quick! hey, i think you left out the pics with the flashlight


Yeah, the ones I took this time using the flashlight came out a bit too dark...only those 2 were really worth posting. It's a PITA trying to hold up the flashlight and take a picture with this heavier camera at the same time..i need a tripod.



Dutchbuster said:


> fucking incredible grow Dayzt +Rep you've made me see my space in a whole new light
> 
> what kind of nutrient schedule are you on?


Thanks Db. My nutrient schedule is very simple - I've been using mostly Flora-Nova Bloom at about 2100 ppms (not exactly sure since my meter only goes to 1999, then just shows '1'..lol). I've dialed it back a ton over the past 2 weeks while doing my add-backs, last night I used about a half-gallon of just straight RO water to top it off since it was still registering over 2000 ppms even after using a ~650ppm rez replacement solution... She's drinking alot, but leaving alot of nutes behind, so that's why it's been testing so hot - I likely need to give her a good flush soon to bring that back down, but this is the time when the ppms should be at the peak, so I haven't jumped on the flush yet. She's not looking too bad at this point though, considering it's on week 9 of flower.

I've also been adding a small amount of Adv Nutrients 'Nirvana' (about 2 tsp per 1.5 gallons) and some Bud Blaster to raise the 'K' a bit more - seems to be helping with the buds filling out.

The last 2 top-ups this week, I've also added 2 tsp of molasses to the RO water to try and giver her some extra carbs to use in the last few weeks of thickening... it's tricky though, cause I don't want the molasses to clog my drip tubes...so far so good!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Dayzt, your a fabulous photographer! I cant wait to see more pictures. Your girl is a fuckin supermodel..please have a heart and dont keep her locked away just for yourself to droll over .. spread the love..have a wicked weekend ....peace out dr. trichs


Thanks again Dr.AT - I don't consider myself any type of 'pro' photographer by any means - but I'm learning as I go! Trial and error is what it's all about... found some tricks that work better than others, but the camera I'm using is very 'beginner' friendly - worth the extra $$ spent for sure.

You have a great weekend as well - look for more pics over the next 3-4 days. Cheers!!


----------



## tardis (Jul 22, 2011)

Beautiful Job! I am in awe! You are a master of your craft. One day I hope to be as talented as you with my medicine.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 22, 2011)

great job man, keep it up. I will be starting my own scottyballs inspired grow here soon.

What method did you use to germ? and did you drop it right into the hydroton?


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 22, 2011)

tardis said:


> Beautiful Job! I am in awe! You are a master of your craft. One day I hope to be as talented as you with my medicine.


Thank you for the kind words - it's really encouraging! I'll say it again......

'Nothin to it but to do it!' -Scottyballs



mr2shim said:


> great job man, keep it up. I will be starting my own scottyballs inspired grow here soon.
> 
> What method did you use to germ? and did you drop it right into the hydroton?


Thanks mr2shim - I think it was mentioned somewhere in the first 2-3 pages of the journal... first try, I germed using the paper-towel method, soaking the seed for about 24 hrs before putting it into the wet towel/baggie... but after 2-3 days in the paper-towel it wasn't cracking, so I put another seed directly into the wet p-towel/baggie, and lo-and-behold that 2nd seed cracked in less than 24 hours... although it may have been luck, I think these seeds are easily 'drowned' from pre-soaking, so I would recommend avoiding the pre-soak and go straight to the paper-towel. I leave the zip-lock baggie open slightly to allow it to breathe, wrap it lightly in a kerchief to keep out the light and place it on a semi-warm computer sub-woofer for enough warmth to encourage it to start...hope that helps! =)


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 22, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> great job man, keep it up. I will be starting my own scottyballs inspired grow here soon.
> 
> What method did you use to germ? and did you drop it right into the hydroton?


...oops, missed answering part of your question...

When this seed germinated (after about 20 hr in the wet paper-towel), it went from a tiny root emerging, to a full-on 1 inch root and no shell attached in about 2 hours. I checked in after 20 hours and it was just starting, but I didn't have time to put it in the waterfarm until later that same evening..by then it had shed it's shell already and was almost completely white (see earliest pics). I had to gently (without touching it with my fingers - using tweezers) place it in the hydroton, moving a few pieces around the root until it supported it enough, and keep it wet for the first few hours.. then it was fine in about a half a day to take off on it's own.

I don't think it's necessary to 'bury' it in the hydroton, just ensure it's in there enough to keep moist enough - once the root 'takes hold', you're good to go! Also, you only need 'natural' light for that first day, then after that you can put a few CFLs close-in on it - then you'll start seeing more and more green.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 22, 2011)

Dutchbuster said:


> fucking incredible grow Dayzt +Rep you've made me see my space in a whole new light
> 
> what kind of nutrient schedule are you on?


Argh..sorry man, missed part of this answer as well...

I don't really have an actual 'schedule'...I explained what nutes I've been using and such in the previous reply, but as for a 'schedule'.... well, I started low with ppms (again, only GH Flora Nova Bloom) in veg, gradually increasing up to about 900 ppms towards the end of veg (~9 weeks), then once 12/12 started, I bumped it up slowly again until hitting about 18-1900 ppms. She started to get slight burned leaf-tips, so I backed off the ppms - but she retained a 'hot' reading even though I dialed back the nutes... this was because she was drinking more water than eating nutes - so I'd find that the rez would be down about a gallon or more after half a day (one lights-out period) and the ppms would be through the roof due to the plant not using the food.... she's been looking fine still, considering... but I think i'll need to give her a good flush soon...gonna use some fresh rainwater!

You can see from some of the pics that there's some leaves that are browning/drying off faster than others...it's tricky to keep the _entire_ plant looking 100% healthy when it's this large - some parts are darker green, some lighter, some more 'burnt' that others... but overall it's doing well I think. =)


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 24, 2011)

Drained the rez this evening and then proceeded to run about 13 litres of fresh pH'd rain-water through the waterfarm. The last bit of water coming through the rez measured at about 250 ppm, so I think it helped quite a lot. Once the flush was complete, I filled the rez back up with nuted water - took another reading after it was all back up and running:

pH: 5.5
ppm: 1150

I put a tablespoon of molasses in with the nute mix as well. Here's a quick pic update:


----------



## Weeman^ (Jul 24, 2011)

F'ing beautiful dude!


----------



## killernugs (Jul 24, 2011)

Let's have a look at the tree trunk.


----------



## rick19011 (Jul 24, 2011)

Those are some of the nicest bud pics that I have seen, keep it up brother!


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 24, 2011)

One cola puts my entire plant to shame..
Good job!


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 24, 2011)

Weeman^ said:


> F'ing beautiful dude!


Thanks! Good luck with your TD - took a look at your journal, nice variety! 



killernugs said:


> Let's have a look at the tree trunk.


I'll try to get another pic below her skirt in the next batch of pictures... it's not looking much different down there though.. =)



rick19011 said:


> Those are some of the nicest bud pics that I have seen, keep it up brother!


Thanks for the comments! It's hard to take a bad picture of her... 



C.Indica said:


> One cola puts my entire plant to shame..
> Good job!


Lol... yeah, comparing this plant to my last grows, it's hard to believe this is all just one plant - most likely to yield more here than I've yielded on any of my other attempts having up to 6 plants at once... but those grows I would have 2 - 3 different strains whereas this time we'll just have a lot of the one strain for the rest of the summer/fall.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 24, 2011)

I like growing one rediculously healthy tree, rather than 6 skimpy weeds.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 25, 2011)

If time/money allowed it would be great to have that setup duplicated a few more times.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 25, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I like growing one rediculously healthy tree, rather than 6 skimpy weeds.


Agreed - there's some 'give and take' between doing this in hydro vs soil though - the waterfarm needs 'daily' attention to top-off the rez once things are rolling, while soil needs less daily attention, but more 'work' with transplanting and the dirty mess of 6 seperate pots... once vacation time and holidays come around, it's not easy to leave for 5-6 days with the waterfarm...

..but I doubt I'll go back to soil anytime soon unless I'm able to start something outdoors of course - not a fan of the back-breaking work of hauling dirt and water around..lol



mr2shim said:


> If time/money allowed it would be great to have that setup duplicated a few more times.


Yeah - with my next round having 2 waterfarms side by side in a tent twice this size, it'll be interesting for sure.

Since this plant is obviously heavier on the 'sativa' side, the longer 12/12 photoperiod is expected but the yield will make up for the longer wait. Once I have the 2 going at once, there will be strains growing that are more 50/50 hybrids, so hopefully the veg and flower periods will be shorter, and produce a stouter, heavier type of yield which is expected from the extra indica influence...words to chew on I suppose.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 25, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Agreed - there's some 'give and take' between doing this in hydro vs soil though - the waterfarm needs 'daily' attention to top-off the rez once things are rolling, while soil needs less daily attention, but more 'work' with transplanting and the dirty mess of 6 seperate pots... once vacation time and holidays come around, it's not easy to leave for 5-6 days with the waterfarm...


What you could do is build a 30-40 gallon res with a float that would automatically fill the waterfarms res. If you had the space for something to that nature you could be gone for a few days to a week or so and not worry too much. I'm with you, I haven't even put the send in the waterfarm yet and I already like waterfarms more than soil. Just so much neater and not having to deal with dirt and flushing dirt and that huge mess. Grow is in my signature, nothing special yet. I need to go buy a usb cable for my canon eos I seem to have lost mine. Will def do that by tomorrow.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 27, 2011)

Lotsa pics this eve - this 'ol girl is lookin great - still a few weeks to go by the looks of things - if there's still more bulking up coming, things are going to start getting crazy!

Got some more 'unique' shots of the buds - different lighting angles and such. Lights-on during this photo-shoot though, sorry 'bout the orange! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 27, 2011)

ohhhh, ahhhhh, ahhhhh, awwww, ohhh, I LOVE IT!!!!! I love your style and technique, will you teach me how ya do it! ?? what tantiliing eye candy.. the Hugenormous cola in the front made my knees go out from under me... and that HUGE TRUNK!!! fuckin rockin hot man! how can you possibley keep your hands off of them? you are one lucky son of gun! They are so happy looking. It looks like they are all dancing, like in a strip club or something.. What music were you playing during this photoshoot? Those girls are LOVIN IT! i need to play some of that music for my bitches! Thanks for the wonderful bud prOn! Peace Amber


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 27, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ohhhh, ahhhhh, ahhhhh, awwww, ohhh, I LOVE IT!!!!! I love your style and technique, will you teach me how ya do it! ?? what tantiliing eye candy.. the Hugenormous cola in the front made my knees go out from under me... and that HUGE TRUNK!!! fuckin rockin hot man! how can you possibley keep your hands off of them? you are one lucky son of gun! They are so happy looking. It looks like they are all dancing, like in a strip club or something.. What music were you playing during this photoshoot? Those girls are LOVIN IT! i need to play some of that music for my bitches! Thanks for the wonderful bud prOn! Peace Amber


Wow, thanks for the props!!  Here's my girl's favorite tune lately... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHQh9VRj77M&feature=related


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh she's beautiful.
And what a gnarly tree trunk. I'm jealous.
I like when a plant goes from little green shoots, to barkey gnar gnar.
I'm honestly sad that she'll be gone in a couple weeks, but a picture is worth a thousand words.
You know how we feel about that plant, give her what she wants!


----------



## zamzia (Jul 28, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Lotsa pics this eve - this 'ol girl is lookin great - still a few weeks to go by the looks of things - if there's still more bulking up coming, things are going to start getting crazy!
> 
> Got some more 'unique' shots of the buds - different lighting angles and such. Lights-on during this photo-shoot though, sorry 'bout the orange! Enjoy!!!


Great shot!!


----------



## youngdog (Jul 28, 2011)

very beautiful man.


----------



## tony1960 (Jul 28, 2011)

Only a suggestion, but I usually take off the drip ring and soak it in vinegar. After a little while I then gently scrub off the salty mineral deposits making sure each little hole is clear. Then re-install. Also, I sometimes get pump slow down from mineral build up in the air tube right where it inserts into the brown part at the very bottom of the pump. When I get that, I usually have to take the pump apart and clean it with a vinegar soak at that trouble spot.

My compliments on an outstanding grow. Can almost smell it through my monitor.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome grow man, that plant is HUGE


----------



## myxedup (Jul 28, 2011)

This is one helluva grow Dayzt. You really ought to try and make some badass pipe with multiple carbs or something from that trunk when you're all done. 

Happy growing.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 28, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Oh she's beautiful.
> And what a gnarly tree trunk. I'm jealous.
> I like when a plant goes from little green shoots, to barkey gnar gnar.
> I'm honestly sad that she'll be gone in a couple weeks, but a picture is worth a thousand words.
> You know how we feel about that plant, give her what she wants!


Thanks C - yeah she's looking good. As things come to a close in the next few weeks, it will be strange not checking on her every day like I have these past 4+ months! I've decided to wait until we get back from holidays later this summer before starting the next grow - at least I think so at this point. Any guesses on yield here? It will be interesting to see if there's any more bulking up yet to come in the next few weeks... 



zamzia said:


> Great shot!!





youngdog said:


> very beautiful man.


Thanks guys - I appreciate it!! Thanks for visiting!



tony1960 said:


> Only a suggestion, but I usually take off the drip ring and soak it in vinegar. After a little while I then gently scrub off the salty mineral deposits making sure each little hole is clear. Then re-install. Also, I sometimes get pump slow down from mineral build up in the air tube right where it inserts into the brown part at the very bottom of the pump. When I get that, I usually have to take the pump apart and clean it with a vinegar soak at that trouble spot.
> 
> My compliments on an outstanding grow. Can almost smell it through my monitor.


Thank-you Tony - yeah I've been taking the drip ring off about once every 2 weeks or so and just wiping off good with a damp rag, then I blow through one end while plugging the other end so the holes are all good and clear. Thanks for the tip regarding the air-hose - I'll have to check that. I haven't noticed too much of a difference in air-pressure though, aside from it being less due to the roots in the rez...



Jer La Mota said:


> Awesome grow man, that plant is HUGE


Thanks Jer La Mota - yeah, she's a big bitch - should be a helluva harvest - any guesses on yield?



myxedup said:


> This is one helluva grow Dayzt. You really ought to try and make some badass pipe with multiple carbs or something from that trunk when you're all done.
> 
> Happy growing.


Good idea myxedup - I've tried making small 1-hitter pipes from my plant stems before without much luck... but I do have a nice bottom stem still in the cupboard from one of my Red Dragon plants... although this one will make that one look tiny...lol.


----------



## k0ijn (Jul 28, 2011)

Looking good still Dayzt!

I'm loving the trunk, it's almost the best part of the plant ^^
You should use it for a pipe for sure mate.

This could go 2 pounds


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 29, 2011)

1.5lbs Total.
But I have never eyeballed a yield before, so that's more of a guess.


----------



## inked (Jul 29, 2011)

nice growing mate and great pics!! ive got a quick question for you mate, I've just finished setting up 5 waterfarms and am finding the noise from the drip ring unbearable!! is there anything I can do the make it quieter? I've had to turn them off for the night while I look around for suggestions, was not expecting it.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 29, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> Looking good still Dayzt!
> 
> I'm loving the trunk, it's almost the best part of the plant ^^
> You should use it for a pipe for sure mate.
> ...


Yeah that trunk is looking like a big gnarly knuckle! I'm not sure there's 32 zips there...we'll see!



C.Indica said:


> 1.5lbs Total.
> But I have never eyeballed a yield before, so that's more of a guess.


That sounds a bit more realistic to me - she'll get about 2 more weeks after this weekend, and then the chopping will begin starting from the inside out and down... 



inked said:


> nice growing mate and great pics!! ive got a quick question for you mate, I've just finished setting up 5 waterfarms and am finding the noise from the drip ring unbearable!! is there anything I can do the make it quieter? I've had to turn them off for the night while I look around for suggestions, was not expecting it.


The only thing I can suggest is to just make sure you have enough hydroton in them so the drip-ring is snug up against the top level of the hydroton. The water will flow nicer through with them touching them and there will also be slightly less 'splashing' and bubbly splurting sounds...


----------



## tony1960 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey Dayzt, I was working on my garden this morning and sure enough I noticed one of my pumps starting to drip weak. So I discovered that instead of taking it apart to clean the blockage from mineral flakes, I took a piece of weed whacker line and snaked it down the air tube. Worked just the same way a surgeon would snake your heart. So now the next thing on my list is how to drain out old nute without moving the bucket? Have you figured this out? I had one idea that worked by using a self-priming drill pump and that worked OK but those pumps do not last very long. Now I have a Vanilla Kush clone that looks ideal for the SCROG.... 

Peace, Tony


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 30, 2011)

tony1960 said:


> Hey Dayzt, I was working on my garden this morning and sure enough I noticed one of my pumps starting to drip weak. So I discovered that instead of taking it apart to clean the blockage from mineral flakes, I took a piece of weed whacker line and snaked it down the air tube. Worked just the same way a surgeon would snake your heart. So now the next thing on my list is how to drain out old nute without moving the bucket? Have you figured this out? I had one idea that worked by using a self-priming drill pump and that worked OK but those pumps do not last very long. Now I have a Vanilla Kush clone that looks ideal for the SCROG....
> 
> Peace, Tony


Hey Tony - that's probably the 'most asked' question that I get... in fact, it's been asked a few times in this journal although they may be tricky to find now that it's at 40 pages..lol. I know you're using the larger waterfarm model, but I believe they use the same 'water-level tube' idea where there's a tube on the outside of the unit, attaching near the bottom with a rotatable rubber seal... anyways, I just rotate the seal a bit and bend the tube down enough to let gravity take over and drain out the water from the bucket into a low-profile plastic tub (I use the large zip-lock containers). It takes 4-5 tubs to empty the waterfarm, and then I'm able to even slightly 'tilt' the whole rez a bit to let the extra water in the bottom drain out as well... I don't think it ever 'completely' empties it out, but I'm sure I'm getting about 98% of it out each time... does that make sense? I'm thinking of possibly making a small video of the process to make it more clear, since I get asked that question all the time. 

Great idea with the weed-trimmer line - I've got some in the garage and may need to keep that in mind if I run into issues with the air-lines clogging. I think mine may be a bit crapped-up inside like that, but I don't think I'll bother with messing with it too much at this point - only a few weeks to go!


----------



## OGPanda (Jul 30, 2011)

Question Dayzt.... How does the feeding work out? I understand that it drip feeds...... is that only for a certain amount of hours and the bucket bubbles the whole time to prevent stagnant water? Or does it drip feed 24hrs? This is the one factor of waterfarm that confuses me.... especially since a bunch of people are starting to do the waterfarm grows and modifying to their own indiviual needs. Appreciate it homie.


----------



## mr2shim (Jul 30, 2011)

OGPanda said:


> Question Dayzt.... How does the feeding work out? I understand that it drip feeds...... is that only for a certain amount of hours and the bucket bubbles the whole time to prevent stagnant water? Or does it drip feed 24hrs? This is the one factor of waterfarm that confuses me.... especially since a bunch of people are starting to do the waterfarm grows and modifying to their own indiviual needs. Appreciate it homie.


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/119479-waterfarm-mods-tips.html

This is a good thread to read about waterfarms. I run my drip ring 24/7. I've read people run theirs all sorts of ways from 5 minutes on and 5 off to an hour on an hour off. I think it's mostly personal preference.


----------



## OGPanda (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Shim!


----------



## OGPanda (Jul 30, 2011)

+Rep for quick answer


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah my pump runs 24/7 - I only turn it off when changing out the rez, then it's back on again right after the fresh water/nutes are replaced. A few people I've seen swear by getting better results with the additional air-stone in the rez - I'm planning to get a 3rd pump for my next double waterfarm grow and have it solely for running an airstone in each rez simultaneously. This Christmas it's going to really get crazy in my basement..lol


----------



## Ganjasism (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey Bro, I haven't been on here in a little while (computer issues). I must say your lady is looking fine. I just took a look back at the first pic on 3/17, damn she has really grown ALOT in 4 short months. Congrats, she's doing great.


----------



## Dayzt (Jul 31, 2011)

Ganjasism said:


> Hey Bro, I haven't been on here in a little while (computer issues). I must say your lady is looking fine. I just took a look back at the first pic on 3/17, damn she has really grown ALOT in 4 short months. Congrats, she's doing great.


Hey Ganja - welcome back! Thanks - yeah things are turning out quite well - you can really see the potential for large thick heavy buds, and they are big and heavy -bud could be denser if there were some more indica influence in there. It will be interesting to see how much weight they lose after having dried for a week... i'm guessing we'll still be around the 1 lb mark but it will be close.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 1, 2011)

How often to you add Nova Bloom to the water? I don't recall scottyballs mentioning anything about that. I probably missed it, thread is so long though!


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's what I did... but I went mostly by how the plant looked at different points...

I didn't start using any nutes for the first 3 weeks or so, then I just started light (about 2 tsp total for the rez) and kept testing it and keeping it low for the first week or so (~300 ppm) and then gradually brought it up to ~900 ppm towards the end of veg. After switching to flowering I gave it a few days first, then upped the ppms slowly at first (~1000 - 1100) in the first week and a half or so, then up to ~1500-1600 ppms 4-5 weeks into flower. The plant is using quite a lot of water at that point, so you'll find it leaves more nutrient in the rez which means when you test it (when the water level is low and before topping it up) you'll get very high ppm readings..over 2000 ppm. At that point I lowered mm ppms back down to about 900 for a week and then gave it a good flush with straight rain water which is ~15 ppm, used a bit of pH down in it as well. After the flush I refilled the rez with about 1100 ppm solution and slowly brought it back up to ~1500-1600 where it is now...

...so basically just start low, don't exceed ~900 ppms during veg, but then flowering you can increase to ~1100 and slow up from there as the plant shows that it needs...mine seemed to like a lot of nutes well into flower and then all of a sudden had enough, so I dialed them back... some of my plant is dry and crusted out in parts from the excess feeding, but othe parts of the plant are fine - so it's just about getting a good balance that works for the entire plant.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 1, 2011)

So did you add nutes every few days?


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 1, 2011)

No, I have a handy 2-gallon water bucket that I fill with RO water and pre-mix a nute solution in there. Then I use that to top off the rez until it's gone - then make another. Once a week, I drain and replace the entire rez. When I nute the full 2-gallon bucket, i'll add about 3-5 tsp of flora nova depending on what has been giving me a ~1500 ppm 2 gal bucket of solution...

...so yes, I add nutes to every new bucket of water I prepare - the appropriate amount to try and maintain a consistent ppm in the rez. After about 600 ppms, you pretty much never have to check the pH anymore, as the flora nova balances it perfectly... I think that's a big secret to why these nutes work this well...keeping the pH balanced in order for more nutrients to be available.


----------



## blayson82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but I'm trying to help anyone who may stumble across it that is having problems germinating Tangerine Dream seeds. I killed 3 out of a 5 pack before I got one to germinate by soaking it in water for 24 hrs. and gently pinching the tip of the seed with tweezers to crack it open a bit and then putting it in a grow plug and keeping it in my humidity dome with my clones. Hope this helps someone out there before they waste 3 of their seeds. Once you get Tangerine Dream going she's a strong healthy plant. Mine is 15 inches tall with 20 side branches!


----------



## cannabisguru (Aug 2, 2011)

TDooda said:


> Hey man!
> Nice to see another grow inspired by Scotty!  I myself have taken his ideas and upped it a fraction, hehe.
> I am truly amazed that your TD seed even germed!
> Most of the people who have bought them have had 0% germination and the ones that managed to germ got mutant looking plants.
> ...



Then I suppose I was one of the few lucky ones? I had two Tangerine Dreams going this past Spring and both turned out to be females and both turned out to be beautiful fully mature/ripe plants. I harvested them back in May of this year.. and let me tell ya, it was def. some of the better bud that I've grown/smoked. The taste was great.. especially when you consider I'm an all organic grower. The smell was just remarkable and the potency was fair. I think the thing I liked the most about the Tangerine Dream, was the taste/smell of it. The taste/smell was absolutely wonderful! It's one of those strains that I won't forget. It didn't make it onto my 'Hall of fame' folder.. but it came close and is overall, still a great strain.

Only advice I would have for growing the Tangerine Dream would be, be careful when feeding nutes. My two that I had, were fairly sensitive to nutrients.. and didn't like to be fed too much. I think I fed them like twice per month.. and I still had a few minor issues. So just be careful with your feedings. Make sure that you start any cannabis plant off with the bare minimum strength mixture of nutrients.. and gradually bring up the dosage/mixture strength. This will give the plant time to get use to the nutrients and the nutrient strengths.

peace.


----------



## cannabisguru (Aug 2, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys!! I've added my CFL light back this evening and it's setup to come on about an hour after the 400 comes on, then off about an hour before the 400 goes off again. Got a pic update of the setup below - it's still looking healthy and green, but has had a slow start. The root still hasn't reached the rez yet so no explosive growth spurt yet! I pH adjusted the water in the rez back down to 6.0 from 7.6 this evening. Having added straight RO water a few times during the week caused it to creep back up.
> 
> I was wondering - would colder water temps cause the seedling to start out slower like this? The tent is on the concrete basement floor which is a bit cold still from winter - could that cause my waterfarm to have a colder rez than it should be? Feeling the side of the rez I can tell it's a bit chilly but it doesn't seem extremely cold... just curious as to if that would be a factor.
> 
> Well, here's the pic.



Cooler temps can and will slow the plants growth. Yes.. your correct on the assumption. 

good luck man.

peace.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 2, 2011)

blayson82 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I'm trying to help anyone who may stumble across it that is having problems germinating Tangerine Dream seeds. I killed 3 out of a 5 pack before I got one to germinate by soaking it in water for 24 hrs. and gently pinching the tip of the seed with tweezers to crack it open a bit and then putting it in a grow plug and keeping it in my humidity dome with my clones. Hope this helps someone out there before they waste 3 of their seeds. Once you get Tangerine Dream going she's a strong healthy plant. Mine is 15 inches tall with 20 side branches!


Umm...old thread?? The post you're replying to is from the first part of my journal, but this is definitely not as 'old thread'..lol..maybe give it another go and read through the whole journal. =) Welcome!

It's interesting you mention problems with germination due to 'lack' of soaking - for me it was the exact opposite. I soaked my first one and it failed to crack within 3 days' time...stuck an additional one in the wet paper-towel on that 3rd day and it cracked in less than 24 hr...so my experience was the oppposite of you. 

She really is a healthy strain once it takes off though - I agree. The stability isn't quite as good as it should be - there seems to be mostly 'sativa' dominant pheno from what people have been reporting - mine started out looking mostly indica, but look at them now! =)



cannabisguru said:


> Then I suppose I was one of the few lucky ones? I had two Tangerine Dreams going this past Spring and both turned out to be females and both turned out to be beautiful fully mature/ripe plants. I harvested them back in May of this year.. and let me tell ya, it was def. some of the better bud that I've grown/smoked. The taste was great.. especially when you consider I'm an all organic grower. The smell was just remarkable and the potency was fair. I think the thing I liked the most about the Tangerine Dream, was the taste/smell of it. The taste/smell was absolutely wonderful! It's one of those strains that I won't forget. It didn't make it onto my 'Hall of fame' folder.. but it came close and is overall, still a great strain.
> 
> Only advice I would have for growing the Tangerine Dream would be, be careful when feeding nutes. My two that I had, were fairly sensitive to nutrients.. and didn't like to be fed too much. I think I fed them like twice per month.. and I still had a few minor issues. So just be careful with your feedings. Make sure that you start any cannabis plant off with the bare minimum strength mixture of nutrients.. and gradually bring up the dosage/mixture strength. This will give the plant time to get use to the nutrients and the nutrient strengths.
> 
> peace.





cannabisguru said:


> Cooler temps can and will slow the plants growth. Yes.. your correct on the assumption.
> 
> good luck man.
> 
> peace.


Thanks - it appears there are a few posts here to posts from VERY early on in this grow...maybe some peeps have done searches and found certain pages of my journal... remember to look at the current thread posts..lots of stuff has happened since the first few pages! =)

...so to reply regarding the cooler temps...when I first started, my location was cooler due to the outdoor temps...that was remedied easily by putting the waterfarm up on a styrofoam block to insulate it from my cold basement floor. Temps weren't an issue after that (about the 2nd week into veg).

I can tell this strain will have some great 'bag-appeal' and attractive scents already, so it's not surprising with your report on it's cosmetic appeal. Great to hear she smokes decent - I've definitely had 'frostier' results, but I think this strain hit it's 'stride' as far as resin production at about the half-way point in folower - since then it's been more about filling out the long stems of buds - some filling out better than others. My setup wasn't fully 'prepared' for such a tallish-type bush, so I have quite a lot of shorter bud sites on the sides of the scrog, which aren't filling out as much (less light). They'll be used mostly for making hash I'm guessing.

Great info on the nutes - I would have to agree there. I overdid it a bit a-ways into flowering, but it didn't appear to effect much - still some nice thick and long buds. Also, I'm growing in a waterfarm (hydro) system, so feeding is constant.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 2, 2011)

updates? It's been a few days.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey mr2 - yeppers, got a pic update coming later this evening....stay tuned! 

Yay! 700th post!!


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay - here we are pretty much at day 70 of flowering. Things are looking up, but some parts of this plant still have a ways to go - and yet some look to be about a week or so away... have a look!


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 2, 2011)

....and a quick close-up to follow!!


----------



## Fuzznutz (Aug 2, 2011)

D - INCREDIBLE grow. Been following since first post. Hands down the best TD grow I've seen posted anywhere, especially considering how that little lady started. Buds look fantastic at 70 days. Can't imagine what they'll look like once they really swell during last few weeks. You've got to be ecstatic at the potential yields. Looking forward to harvest AND smoke report.

Can't get my damn TD beans to pop (fawkers), so will be a PE grow only.

+rep -- Well deserved.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 2, 2011)

Fuzznutz said:


> D - INCREDIBLE grow. Been following since first post. Hands down the best TD grow I've seen posted anywhere, especially considering how that little lady started. Buds look fantastic at 70 days. Can't imagine what they'll look like once they really swell during last few weeks. You've got to be ecstatic at the potential yields. Looking forward to harvest AND smoke report.
> 
> Can't get my damn TD beans to pop (fawkers), so will be a PE grow only.
> 
> +rep -- Well deserved.


Thanks so much fuzz! I'm honored to be considered the best TD grow you've seen! (although I've seen a few pretty great ones on RIU as well) I don't know how much swelling is left - she's starting to 'lose the battle' now and is using up her nutrients from the upper leaves more and more now each day. I changed out the entire rez this evening and put back in a 1250 ppm solution - but I'm thinking of only using 1.5 gallons of top-up solution before switching it to it's ~50 ppm solution later this week just before starting the flush. I've got AN's Final Phase to use for flushing - it's worked very well for me in the past.

The way things are looking, the official flushing (after a week of the ~50ppm solution) will begin on the 13th for 1 week and harvest I'm hoping will be the weekend of the 20th. Due to the size of the plant, I think it will appreciate the extra flushing time and the gradual 'weening' off of the nutes in the second last week... it's an experiment. =)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey man I'm subbed...

it looks like you still got some time to go...

I really wouldn't worry about flushing late..... like really... it's a slow developing plant at the end of every stage...


I'd start thinking about it in 2+ weeks.... around day 80 or 90 depending on which phenotypes your working with..


my sativa pheno showed 15% amber around day 110... and my hybrid pheno was done around day 95.


I look for swollen calyxes, and brown pistils!


I've been vaping my hybrid pheno.. it's pretty tasty but nothing compared to the sativa pheno! The sativa pheno is smooth like vanilla... almost like a tangerine creamsicle  

Going on 4+ weeks cure for the hybrid, 2 weeks on the sativa


keep feeding them full strength... they WILL chunk the hell out towards the end


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 3, 2011)

heres some flowering/chop pics..both BF:TD obviously...


the flowering ones have the flowering days in the file names - for reference

i hope this helps a little ... i had zero end-product references when I was flowering... I didn't know anyone who flowered it out all the way


----------



## Fuzznutz (Aug 3, 2011)

D - I'm with Sr. V. Consider keeping it going for a few more weeks and letting them swell. The way those buds started filling in after showing sativa phenos along with your pics has me believing a few more weeks. 

Still just blow away by your scrog and the way that TD took off. Fawkin' jungle brother. You have me thinking seriously thinking about trying water farm on next grow.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Aug 3, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> heres some flowering/chop pics..both BF:TD obviously...
> 
> 
> the flowering ones have the flowering days in the file names - for reference
> ...



Sr. V. Nice. Buds look really good... tight but spongy.

D - Hope you also post ALL the way though harvest. 

How about I give both of you a couple TD beans to germ for me . These fawkers just won't pop


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 3, 2011)

So hey I was looking through your first few photos... and my sativa pheno started like yours... thick rugged leafs that looked almost hybrid, very rugged stems/structure... then started getting thinner leaves towards flower, and now has some skinny leaves growing from the colas...

I took mine to 117 days... I was lazy though, and could have chopped it around 110.. So as a result I got a little more amber...

I was watching for some of the trichomes to turn amber, and that didn't start happening until like day 105... the calyxes continued to swell after day 100... i got some really good weight off of it...

this is what you can kind of expect though 











2.5 week cure sativa pheno


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks guys - yeah I agree with you, this girl will be going 93-94 days before harvest. We're leaving for vacation shortly after that, so I can't be around to check them for a week or so - so they'll use that time drying while we're gone. I'll start the flush sometime around the 21-22 of Aug, and give her 36 hrs of dark before the chop on the 27th. I wish I could take her over 100 days, but I don't have anyone that can watch her while we're away...sigh.

Awesome pics Sr.V - thanks for the great reference and tips! I hope I've got at least a small % of amber trichs by day 94! If I look closely, I can see a few on various on my buds right now actually... so I think it'll be looking fairly good by the 3rd week in Aug... we'll see!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 5, 2011)

94 days sounds good... as close to ripe as you can get is good enough... honestly they are so covered in trichs and so potent by weight that I don't think you are going to notice much even if you do take it a little 'early'

for a 70 day strain though... fuckin' barneys farm ......

Week two coming up on three and my sativa jars are smelling dankk.....


& even with my amber trichs, it's still a supppper duper sativa head high.. 3 hour soaring head high, with a slighttt crash at the end..less noticeable in the sativa pheno. strongest sativa i've ever had honestly, but I've only had access to my own home grown + whats being sold out there.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 6, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> 94 days sounds good... as close to ripe as you can get is good enough... honestly they are so covered in trichs and so potent by weight that I don't think you are going to notice much even if you do take it a little 'early'
> 
> for a 70 day strain though... fuckin' barneys farm ......
> 
> ...


I hear ya - nothing quite like home-grown! I have to agree - this strain is easily a 100+ day flowering strain. I suppose the conditions it was bred in allowed it to enjoy a slightly shorter flowering time, but these seeds are not as stable as it should be according to the description - it seems to be much heavier on the sativa 'Neville's Haze' side than the G-13. I'm okay with the longer flowering period, it's just longer than expected.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> 94 days sounds good... as close to ripe as you can get is good enough... honestly they are so covered in trichs and so potent by weight that I don't think you are going to notice much even if you do take it a little 'early'
> 
> for a 70 day strain though... fuckin' barneys farm ......
> 
> ...


hi sr. verde, what strain are you talking about? thanks amber


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2011)

hI Dayzt, to take her out longer have you ever thought about drowning her in the dark for the last 10 days? no worries duing your holiday.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey Amber... I think Sr Verde was referring to his TD grow with the 2 dif phenos.

I don't really want to have to do the huge harvest right after we get back from vacation, so we thought made more sense to get it all hanging before we leave so that we can jar it all and start curing right when we get back. I'm giving the plant ~50 hours of darkness right before the chop - that will have to do. Once she's been flushed and has her extra period of dark, she'll have the chance to push out any last juiciness! 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Got a good pic update this evening - enjoy! You'll notice there's more 'crisping' up of some of the cola leaves - it's using up it's stores in some of them where it got a little more heat and light than the rest. With exactly 3 more weeks before harvest - I'm hoping she'll use this last bit of time to fatten up even more!

....on with the show!!































This lanky bud is likely not going to get that thick, but look at those frosty calyxes!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 7, 2011)

Da, that is about the best grow i have ever seen. Holy smokes! That is such an awesome grow. I woulndt mind trying the waterfarm myself after seeing this. And your growing my most desired strain.. THE AWARD WINNING Tangerine Dream. Please give a smoke report on it when ready since it won the Cannabis Cup last year. It looks absolutely gorgeous, i can believe the hype about it. CAn you meet at the Louve in about 5 weeks from now with some of them fine ass buds ya got. Even if i could just smell them it would be a work of art.lol Then teach me how to do it. lol.. i would love to see some harvest shots in front of a colorful backdrop, i bet it would look spectacular.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking like it's fluffing up a bit...


those fox tails will fatten up if you give them the time like I did 


The next few weeks should be visually pleasing 


You will definitly be pulling some nice nuggets off that.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope mine turns out as good as yours has. Maybe with a little shorter flower time.  Can't believe it's going another 3 weeks, but I bet it'll be well worth the wait in quality and yield.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 8, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> I hope mine turns out as good as yours has. Maybe with a little shorter flower time.  Can't believe it's going another 3 weeks, but I bet it'll be well worth the wait in quality and yield.



Yeah no doubt. These were my thoughts exactly!


Save your trim, it's dank!

I made some oil out of the trim from my first plant... I used an oz of trim/shake and got 3.5g of the bombest oil I've had in my life! I'm kind of curing the sativa phenos shake, letting it be in a jar for a month before I run it to oil. 

The high and smell is totally unique with this strain... I feel like it's a home grown treat, but yeah it does take a bit longer 

id start thinking about flushing in about 1.5-2 weeks... ?


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 8, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Da, that is about the best grow i have ever seen. Holy smokes! That is such an awesome grow. I woulndt mind trying the waterfarm myself after seeing this. And your growing my most desired strain.. THE AWARD WINNING Tangerine Dream. Please give a smoke report on it when ready since it won the Cannabis Cup last year. It looks absolutely gorgeous, i can believe the hype about it. CAn you meet at the Louve in about 5 weeks from now with some of them fine ass buds ya got. Even if i could just smell them it would be a work of art.lol Then teach me how to do it. lol.. i would love to see some harvest shots in front of a colorful backdrop, i bet it would look spectacular.


Lol...thanks man! Where's 'the Louve'? We're pretty excited too - things look better and better each day now towards the end. I'll see what different kinds of photos I can get closer to the last week or so.



Sr. Verde said:


> Looking like it's fluffing up a bit...
> 
> 
> those fox tails will fatten up if you give them the time like I did
> ...


Thanks SrV! Yeah the foxtailing is inevitable with these tall bitches - they start leaning and then do that quite alot on a few of the bigger tops.

Yep, these next few weeks should be interesting for sure. It's funny how some of the tops' 3-4" are starting to kinda 'flop' over now with the buds filling out more.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 8, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> I hope mine turns out as good as yours has. Maybe with a little shorter flower time.  Can't believe it's going another 3 weeks, but I bet it'll be well worth the wait in quality and yield.


Yeah I hear ya... I wasn't planning to have this long of a wait before this harvest, and our stock has now gotten lower than it's been in a long while - but it's all good. For sure it will be well worth the wait, and we'll have a nice amount in our cupboards to last us most likely well through the winter. We're hoping it has a nice uplifting type of high that will help with the 'winter blues' come that time. =)



Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah no doubt. These were my thoughts exactly!
> 
> 
> Save your trim, it's dank!
> ...


Yeah I think she'll start getting flushed towards the end of next week. I want to make it a gradual type flush where I just take down the ppms about a half at a time until it's down to ~50 ppms and then flush with my Final Phase just before going to 50 hrs of darkness...

Can you post some quick instructions for how you made your oil? I haven't tried that before and might giver a go... We've had great luck with bubble-hash in the past using our trim, as well as cannabutter a few times for cooking.... but I'd like to try making some oil that I can actually use medicinally as well... Thanks a ton!


----------



## SCOTTYBALLS (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking great Dayzt ! What are your temps look like there may be a bit of heat stress.. no biggie i run into this all the time in the summer.. other then that its a fine looking grow


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 9, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Yeah I hear ya... I wasn't planning to have this long of a wait before this harvest, and our stock has now gotten lower than it's been in a long while - but it's all good. For sure it will be well worth the wait, and we'll have a nice amount in our cupboards to last us most likely well through the winter. We're hoping it has a nice uplifting type of high that will help with the 'winter blues' come that time. =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm talking about butane hash oil! 

Check this thread
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/413954-how-butane-honey-hash-oil.html







thats the oil i made with the hybrid pheno tang. dream shake/trim

The orange/tangerine sweet smell is amplified SO much that if you take two dabs it's just STUCK in your nose... like bubbly orange soda


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 9, 2011)

jesuz. lol! yeah Scottyballs has inspired me too - picked up a waterfarm cracked some seeds (doing an aero at same time) and right now two buddha bubble cheese fems a fem pineapple express and a western winds fem sit under cfl's as of yesterday. I have them in rock wool cubes temporarily. Am going to run 400 cmh and so here is the question from a guy who did cfl veg and outdoor flower - do you notice a huge uptick in the electric bill and if so how much? I figure I will put a bubble cheese in the h20 farm the others are aero (except ww that sativia is going outdoors.) Thanks and congrats on just killing it over there.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 10, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> jesuz. lol! yeah Scottyballs has inspired me too - picked up a waterfarm cracked some seeds (doing an aero at same time) and right now two buddha bubble cheese fems a fem pineapple express and a western winds fem sit under cfl's as of yesterday. I have them in rock wool cubes temporarily. Am going to run 400 cmh and so here is the question from a guy who did cfl veg and outdoor flower - do you notice a huge uptick in the electric bill and if so how much? I figure I will put a bubble cheese in the h20 farm the others are aero (except ww that sativia is going outdoors.) Thanks and congrats on just killing it over there.


400w running for 18 hours is 7200kw and @ .08 cents per kwh that is only... .58 cents a day soo ~ $17 a month

but a 400w bulbs burns a little more than 400 watts. I think it's 456w? I can't remember.


----------



## cary schellie (Aug 10, 2011)

wow, thats all I can say, what was ur total veg time?


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 10, 2011)

SCOTTYBALLS said:


> Looking great Dayzt ! What are your temps look like there may be a bit of heat stress.. no biggie i run into this all the time in the summer.. other then that its a fine looking grow


Thanks! Yeah it could be a bit of heat stress - but I've found that it's doing the same thing (bud leaves browning off) in various places on the buds that are definitely not getting high heat... so it would appear that it's mostly just parts of the plant that are 'further along' than other parts, and thus finishing off faster by using up the energy stores in those leaves. There's foliage in the lower parts that have no browning at all and look perfectly healthy still. I think the middle upper parts get more light AND heat which causes them to start 'dieing off' faster and ripen quicker than other parts. The buds themselves (where the leaves are dieing) are still looking great and not 'crispy' like the leaves are...



Sr. Verde said:


> I'm talking about butane hash oil!
> 
> Check this thread
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/413954-how-butane-honey-hash-oil.html
> ...


Looks and sounds amazing! I'll have to seriously consider trying that with some trim and/or lower popcorn.



ironheadxl said:


> jesuz. lol! yeah Scottyballs has inspired me too - picked up a waterfarm cracked some seeds (doing an aero at same time) and right now two buddha bubble cheese fems a fem pineapple express and a western winds fem sit under cfl's as of yesterday. I have them in rock wool cubes temporarily. Am going to run 400 cmh and so here is the question from a guy who did cfl veg and outdoor flower - do you notice a huge uptick in the electric bill and if so how much? I figure I will put a bubble cheese in the h20 farm the others are aero (except ww that sativia is going outdoors.) Thanks and congrats on just killing it over there.





mr2shim said:


> 400w running for 18 hours is 7200kw and @ .08 cents per kwh that is only... .58 cents a day soo ~ $17 a month
> 
> but a 400w bulbs burns a little more than 400 watts. I think it's 456w? I can't remember.


That sounds about right mr2 - I would have to say there's about an average of about 18$-20$ per month more than normal on the power-bill, but nothing major. When I have 2x 600w lights going, it's about twice that extra or more - still not a red flag for the power-company. With the results I've had though, it's a very small price to pay! 



cary schellie said:


> wow, thats all I can say, what was ur total veg time?


Thanks man! I've been blessed by the bud-gods that's for sure!

This plant went 62-63 days veg. It wouldn't have gone that long, but I kept her nice and low with the LST work which allowed me to get close to 80% of the screen filled before switching the lights over to flowering.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 10, 2011)

You vegged her that long? Shit! Think my 25 day veg will be enough to fill the screen? I 25 day vegged my last 2 plants and they turned out ok but this is a completely different ball game.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 10, 2011)

Unfortunately you've just got to go by what the plant does. I just compared your 'day 16' pics to mine at day 15 - yours is close to 4-5 times the size at this point! There's many different factors to consider, including the strain you're growing - but I don't think you'll need to veg very long at that rate! I waited until I had the majority of the screen filled before going 12/12, but I also have around 6.5 feet of headroom to play with... Also, remember you can still 'weave the screen' after going 12/12 - and since you're using a cool-tube, you can get a little closer to the light than I could. =)


----------



## dynamitejack (Aug 10, 2011)

Using CO2 would do wonders for filling those bud in!


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah, I wish CO2 were an option for me - maybe in the future, but not at this point for me. They're filling in not too bad for the most part - there's a lot of spindly buds in the lower-outside edges due to lack of light down there - but that's part'n'parcel with my grow tent setup - lesson learned! I want to hit some more strains in the future that have similar sativa percentages though, so I'll have to keep that in mind.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 10, 2011)

Are you immediately going to start another grow once this one is done? If so grow some strawberry diesel.  If mine is anywhere near as successful as yours and scottyballs, I'm gonna grow nirvana ice,... maybe..


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 10, 2011)

The plan is to start the next round in mid-Sept once we're back from holidays. I've changed my mind half a dozen times at this point as to which strains to do next - but I think I'm sticking with the Vanilla Kush and Ace of Spades (TGA's new strain) in order to see what the VK can do in this hydro setup (our fav weed strain so far) and to try and get a nice indica (Ace of Spades) to offset all the sativa buds we'll have for the next 'year' or so..lol

I've got a 'Creme Caramel' seed that's been calling my name as well... but I doubt i'll change my mind again at this point..lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 10, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> You vegged her that long? Shit! Think my 25 day veg will be enough to fill the screen? I 25 day vegged my last 2 plants and they turned out ok but this is a completely different ball game.



Not 100% sure what you guys are talking about


but that tangerine dream STRETCHES 4-5x in flower.... this is no joke, even with training this bitch is going to stretch like NUTS..... I flowered at a foot and it wanted to be 5 feet tall, I had to cut it in half like 15 days into flower just to save my crop....

I would be flowering that TD at 5-6 inches if you want it to be like 2.25 feet tall.

I'm not kidding I've watched other growers running this with all different setups and the stretch was the same every time no matter how much you trained it out... Probably the #1 thing I hated about growing my TD... but god DAMN is the smoke some great stuff 


FOUR TO FIVE TIMES STRETCH  sativa bitches makes me want to grow a 50 day indica


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah, I think mine had to be around 4x stretch - but mr2 is growing Strawberry Diesel...I believe that's what he's comparing to.. =)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 10, 2011)

wait shit were on a different strain now 


FUCK FUCK FUCK.


i'm now seein 12 pages. 


Ive been smoking too much weed, and subscribing to too many similar threads


ughhh

whatever loadin another volcano bowl

so what are we growing now? ::


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 10, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> wait shit were on a different strain now
> 
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK.
> ...


I'm growing strawberry diesel.  I was wondering about how much mine will stretch. Since Dayzt vegg'd his for 60 days, but he has 6.5ft of headroom whereas I only have just over 2ft, so a 25 day veg for me will be plenty I'm guessing.


----------



## doser (Aug 10, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> wait shit were on a different strain now
> 
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK.
> ...



Welcome to my world ?


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 10, 2011)

Pic update! I took some time and cropped some of my high def pics so you can really get an idea of what these buds look like up close...  Things are looking good, and sometimes I wonder why I'm leaving things another 2 weeks...lol...but then I look at Sr.Verde's TD and I know it's the right thing to do!

These buds are def not super-dense like the heavier indica strains - but wow they're looking juicy!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 10, 2011)

....and a vid update!!!

http://youtu.be/Go04L9fawzU


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 11, 2011)

OHHH so we are growing TD in here  I see 


@OP's TD
Yum... they are starting to begin to ripen 


I know it hurts but youll be glad looking at pics from now and pics from 2 weeks from now once your weed is in the jars for a week


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 11, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> OHHH so we are growing TD in here  I see
> 
> 
> @OP's TD
> ...


Lol...yeah mr2 and I kinda crossed conversations there between our journals - sorry for the confustion! =)

By this weekend, it will be the 2-week mark until harvest. I was looking at the calendar last night and discovered that day was exactly '11 weeks' flower (77 days), and week 20 from seed. I believe Derry mentioned the flowering period to be 70-74 days in the interview he did with UrbanGrower at the CC last year...so it's actually fairly close, but it will be well worth letting her go 13.5 weeks! =)


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 11, 2011)

Went through all the pages. Amazing work. Looking forward to see who it'll end. Also getting me a similar setup come September  . Excellent, lost for words!!!

At the end I think it's be great if you could summarize your experience in a couple of posts, lineary describing the whole process. Once again congrats mate!


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 11, 2011)

Bluezdude said:


> Went through all the pages. Amazing work. Looking forward to see who it'll end. Also getting me a similar setup come September  . Excellent, lost for words!!!
> 
> At the end I think it's be great if you could summarize your experience in a couple of posts, lineary describing the whole process. Once again congrats mate!


Thanks for the rep man! Great idea about the summary post - I'll have to see what I can put together after harvest and cure. Awesome to hear you're going to try out a waterfarm - it's so easy and so worth it..


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 13, 2011)

I feel your pain everyone, I have like 30 subscriptions, and for the last several days I've been hesitating to check in on the 16 new posts...
It just keeps stacking, so I'm just checking interesting threads HAHA.

Anyways I can't wait to see your TD after the next two weeks, it's going to swell so much!
And we secretly know it's going to blow your mind on the first bowl of 2 week cure.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 14, 2011)

This is probably one of my favorite journals. This and socttyballs, packed with good info and tons of bud porn. I can't wait to see this TD finished and how much you yield from it. More importantly the smoke report.. I think it's time for an update.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 14, 2011)

How many days are left estimated again?


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks guys - yeah we're now officially entering the last 2 weeks. Harvest day is the 27th. Things are looking great still - I've been loweing the ppms gradually, and by mid-week this week to the end of the week, they'll be down to ~100 ppms just before the final phase flush and then darkness...

Here's a pic update from this evening...Day 81 of flower. Lots more leaves dieing off now as i drop the ppms. And the thickening continues.....


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 14, 2011)

What MP are those pictures taken at? I use the smallest setting on my DSLR and when I upload them to this site they look terribly compressed, but yours look great.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 14, 2011)

I take my pics at 18 MP and then open them in windows' paint and shrink them to 40% of the original size. Then I upload them to my photobucket account and link them from there. I believe photobucket automatically resizes my uploads to 1024x768 size for each pic...


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow so frosty and still no milky yet?
I'm playing the patience game right now too, my big girl has almost no cloudy on her big buds.
But for some reason the lowest branch has a few amber calyxes...

Some day I will have a couple pure sativa's in my collection, so I'll be screwing around with those 3 month flower times..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 15, 2011)

C indica, that was my experience with the plant, maybe two grams of nugget looked like it was done when the rest of the plant still had clear trichomes




> * And the thickening continues.....*


*

Told ya  have fun with that lady  im about to roll a joint of my own TD 


*


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 15, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> C indica, that was my experience with the plant, maybe two grams of nugget looked like it was done when the rest of the plant still had clear trichomes
> 
> Told ya  have fun with that lady  im about to roll a joint of my own TD
> 
> ...


Bah I'm not growing Tangerine Dream, I'm just here to watch and learn and maybe help if I can.
I'm talking about a Bagseed of mine, that I got in San Clemente, California.

So no clue what it could be, pretty Indica dominant during veg, but a nice 50/50 during the Flower.
I still don't know if I'll end up keeping her around, I'll have to wait until I cure my top cola for a month.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah - there's actually a lot of 'milky' trichs in her and even a few amber areas in the lower sections. I think she'll be good by the end of next week - at least that's as long as she will be allowed to go... no worries though, I'm really looking forward to this smoke! =)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 15, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Bah I'm not growing Tangerine Dream, I'm just here to watch and learn and maybe help if I can.
> I'm talking about a Bagseed of mine, that I got in San Clemente, California.
> 
> So no clue what it could be, pretty Indica dominant during veg, but a nice 50/50 during the Flower.
> I still don't know if I'll end up keeping her around, I'll have to wait until I cure my top cola for a month.


I thought you were referring to his plant pics in the first line here, "*Wow so frosty and still no milky yet?"

nevermind   I'll just reply to dayzt for now to keep the confusion down
*


----------



## 313 Kronix (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, nice looking girls you got there. Looking at this thread has made me even more excited about my ladies. I still have quite a ways to go before I'll be looking at buds like those though.


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 15, 2011)

Dayzt it is going to be so epic.. man Im happy for you. Just set my Western Winds seedling outside wont be picking that one till Dec almost. lucky bastard


----------



## Kaiser Puff (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow I haven't been to this thread in a while but very nice! Right now I have 2 phenos at 8 weeks, very different buds. The one I call #2 or Little Lulu was the slower vegger had the crazier stretch. She has big fluffy buds just like everyone else's. 

Here's #2, that's a 1L water bottle in the 1st pic.





Pheno #1 or Big Tuna roots quicker and grows faster in veg but has less stretch and makes small compact buds. It also looks like she may actually finish in 10-11 weeks. Another interesting note is she grows buds out of some of her fan leaves! Smell wise both are similar.







To be honest I was more excited about #2 until I looked back at this thread and saw she's going to take 13-14 weeks to fill out, that's way longer then I can work with... if #1 can finish in 11 weeks and her small dense buds turn a good yield she may be my keeper.


----------



## Kaiser Puff (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's one that shows how #2 just towers over everything else.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 15, 2011)

Took a few pix this evening... thought I'd put'em up. Njoy!


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 15, 2011)

313 Kronix said:


> Wow, nice looking girls you got there. Looking at this thread has made me even more excited about my ladies. I still have quite a ways to go before I'll be looking at buds like those though.


Thanks man - welcome!



ironheadxl said:


> Dayzt it is going to be so epic.. man Im happy for you. Just set my Western Winds seedling outside wont be picking that one till Dec almost. lucky bastard


Lol - thanks man - harvest time will be extra special this time 'round! 



Kaiser Puff said:


> Wow I haven't been to this thread in a while but very nice! Right now I have 2 phenos at 8 weeks, very different buds. The one I call #2 or Little Lulu was the slower vegger had the crazier stretch. She has big fluffy buds just like everyone else's.
> 
> Here's #2, that's a 1L water bottle in the 1st pic.
> 
> ...





Kaiser Puff said:


> Here's one that shows how #2 just towers over everything else.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1737411


Cool - I def have the #2 pheno...matching yours. The other one with the buds in the middle of the leaves is crazy!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 16, 2011)

Kaiser Puff said:


> Wow I haven't been to this thread in a while but very nice! Right now I have 2 phenos at 8 weeks, very different buds. The one I call #2 or Little Lulu was the slower vegger had the crazier stretch. She has big fluffy buds just like everyone else's.
> 
> Here's #2, that's a 1L water bottle in the 1st pic.
> 
> ...



The longer flowering pheno produces product WAY frostier, and with a WAY better smell.

I really think about the 100-110 day pheno is probably the 'cup winning' strain that was entered. It smells so clean, like vanilla tangerine /mandarin orange tea


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 16, 2011)

Heres some 6 week cured, 96 day flowering pheno.... rolled up into a nice joint.


smoooooooth, minty/skunky tangerines on the exhale


----------



## Girlgrowshydro (Aug 16, 2011)

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome to rollitup!
I see your Private Messaging is turned off,
believe me I'd recommend turning that on.
It's how us other members contact you about important stuff.
Don't worry you won't get junkmail or anything bad..

If you need help with anything just let me know/PM me.

And I just noticed your name says you're a girl.
I hear/believe Women are more in tune with female Cannabis.
And I totally believe that Men are in tune with male Cannabis.
I had such an awesome bushy awesome beautiful male, I wish I kept him for breeding. I have 11 more seeds to find that pheno.
Fuck sorry guys I just loaded a bowl of my sample nugs to smoke on, and now I'm rambling a book over here.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 16, 2011)

That looks fucking awesome Sr.Verde!! I peek at things to come... =) Btw, how much do you figure you yielded in total from your 2 TD phenos?

Lol...it's all good C.Indica! I agree - the gals seem to have the 'knack' with the fem plants. I've only had a male twice in my 8 grows so far, but they were from regular seeds - none of my feminized ones have herm'd on me so far! =) ...but I'm a guy, in case you were wondering..lol... surely you seen my 'manly' hands in some of my pics..heh.

Welcome to RIU Girlgrowhydro! Join us for these last few weeks as things 'ramp up' to harvest time - should be a doosie!


----------



## kbo ca (Aug 16, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> ....and a vid update!!!
> 
> http://youtu.be/Go04L9fawzU


What a grow bud! Very impressive! Very nice plant, and under a 400w! From the top view i would have guessed there to be up to 4 plants in there. Good job and thanks for having the cahones to post a journal!


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes I've seen those manly wife-rattlers.
Blah blah fat buds blah nice plant blah blah hydro blah tangerines blah blah good job blah brah blah.
No sarcasm intended.

I talk to my plants, but it's annoying to have to have this sweet little voice because it's a bunch of ladies. Next time I get a male I'm gonna keep him and address him as my buddy. Talk to him in a regular low voice. Share beers with him.

Oh and thanks otterman.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 16, 2011)

kbo ca said:


> What a grow bud! Very impressive! Very nice plant, and under a 400w! From the top view i would have guessed there to be up to 4 plants in there. Good job and thanks for having the cahones to post a journal!


Hey there - thanks for the comments! Indeed it looks like more than one plant from above - a few replies here have obviously assumed it's a group of plants with references to the 'plural'...lol. Yep, one big girl - my future grows will go this same route after seeing this result - if it aint broke...


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 16, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Yes I've seen those manly wife-rattlers.
> Blah blah fat buds blah nice plant blah blah hydro blah tangerines blah blah good job blah brah blah.
> No sarcasm intended.
> 
> ...



LOL...I hear ya. Male or female, I'm just a proud daddy..heh. Although if this massive thing were a male...ugh.

The next 100% male plant I get though, I hope to get some pollen for future breeding endeavors. For example, I'm trying out Subcool's 'Ace of Spades' next round, and it's a 'regular' seed. But it's genetics (Black-Cherry Soda x JTR) will be valuable to cross with a sativa dom strain sometime down the road for sure...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 17, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> That looks fucking awesome Sr.Verde!! I peek at things to come... =) Btw, how much do you figure you yielded in total from your 2 TD phenos?



Thanks man, i have a bunch of harvest pics on my own journal too if you wanted to check those out for a preview...

honestly i've barely gotten into my jars, the first plant is now pushing 7 weeks cure and ive been handing out that stuff because it seems to cheer people up 

i think i pulled like.... at least 6 oz wouldn't be suprised if 8 oz ? I was running a 250w hortilux HPS for 96/117 days, with a supplimental 84w of CFl lighting up the side of the canopy.. the sativa had 20 days of being alone in all that light too.... so I don't think it's unreasonable to think I pulled 7 or 8 zips... now if it was a 60 day indica that finished at the same time, then I think the yield would have been far lower.


There is kind of a yield reward waiting those extra weeks (as you are doing) for sure.


How are they chunking out?


PLEASE take before/after dark period pics I'm interested to see... I gave my plants only like 12 hours to a day of darkness before chopping them.. im interested to compare


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 17, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Heres some 6 week cured, 96 day flowering pheno.... rolled up into a nice joint.
> 
> 
> smoooooooth, minty/skunky tangerines on the exhale


a hunk of gorgeous bud. Nice one bro.


----------



## SHONOFF98 (Aug 19, 2011)

Sooooooo......................time to chop her down yet???


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 20, 2011)

Lol....getting closer, but not quite yet. Tonight she'll get real good flush with fresh pH'd rain water, and then I'm putting about 100 ppms back in for the next day or two. Monday and Tuesday next week will be flushes with 'Final Phase' to try and get as much of the left-over nute out of the plant as I can - then just topping up with plain pH'd RO water for the rest of the way. Thursday evening I'll turn off the light timer and give her a full day of darkness, and then Friday evening I plan to chop the entire plant, hang her for the night and start the 'trimming party' Saturday and Sunday - should be some very busy days! The week and a half following harvest will be drying time (about 10 days) and we'll be gone on vacation for most of those days. When we get back, they should be dry enough to transfer everything to jars and start the cure.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 20, 2011)

Im so excited Dayzt. Ive been waiting so paitiently for the day. I can just imagine right now how beautiful she will look hanging upside down.I wanna do a waterfarm with Jack Herer for my next grow. I have Scottyballs manual to follow. Are you going to start another waterfarm grow after this one? if so what strain are you going to grow? 

Have a pimpers paradise weekend.
Amber


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 20, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Thanks man, i have a bunch of harvest pics on my own journal too if you wanted to check those out for a preview...
> 
> honestly i've barely gotten into my jars, the first plant is now pushing 7 weeks cure and ive been handing out that stuff because it seems to cheer people up
> 
> ...


Cool man - I checked out your harvest pics - I think we'll be using some paper-plates like that - great idea!

The plant is 'chunking out' rather nicely - I'm seeing BIG buds, but def not solid-thick buds like the more indicas I'm used to. But like i've said - she sheer amount of buds that we're going to get will make up for the density of what I'm used to. =)

I'll try to get some before dark pics tomorrow eve before lights-on. No worries - I plan to take a boat-load of pics before/during/after harvest. I've actually got a lot more than what I've been posting here - just been posting my favorites.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Im so excited Dayzt. Ive been waiting so paitiently for the day. I can just imagine right now how beautiful she will look hanging upside down.I wanna do a waterfarm with Jack Herer for my next grow. I have Scottyballs manual to follow. Are you going to start another waterfarm grow after this one? if so what strain are you going to grow?
> 
> Have a pimpers paradise weekend.
> Amber


Thanks - you too Dr.A! That's an awesome idea to try a JH in the waterfarm - should turn out great - there's a ton of strains I'd like to grow this way...so much to choose from!

Have a great weekend as well - stay green!!


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 21, 2011)

Flushed the rez with 16-17 litres of pH'd rainwater last evening - refilled the rez afterwards with ~350 ppms and check it again this evening - it's sitting at about 650 ppms right now as things filter out. Tomorrow night I'll likely drain the rez again and refill it with straight pH'd rainwater for the following 2 days and then it will get it's Final Phase the last 2 days during the dark period before chop time!


----------



## Culta~Vee (Aug 21, 2011)

As usual i come along towards the end lol, 
Very nice girl you got there Dayzt Ive just bought a second pack of these tangerine dream after a gander thru your journal gona stick them in my new oxypots soon, my 1st TD "in soil" went balls up tryed to germ 5 & ended up with 2 plants that looked that pale & sick that i culled & planted the freebies i got with them "dinafem blue widow & dinafem diesel" both are doing very well espeically the diesel thats been outdoors in the UK for vegative & 1 week of flowering im soon to be throwing her under 600wHPS for the rest of flower 

I WILL GET ME A SMOKE

I would say good luck with the grow but it looks like you wont be needing it good job dayzt she`s lovelly m8


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 21, 2011)

Culta~Vee said:


> As usual i come along towards the end lol,
> Very nice girl you got there Dayzt Ive just bought a second pack of these tangerine dream after a gander thru your journal gona stick them in my new oxypots soon, my 1st TD "in soil" went balls up tryed to germ 5 & ended up with 2 plants that looked that pale & sick that i culled & planted the freebies i got with them "dinafem blue widow & dinafem diesel" both are doing very well espeically the diesel thats been outdoors in the UK for vegative & 1 week of flowering im soon to be throwing her under 600wHPS for the rest of flower
> 
> I WILL GET ME A SMOKE
> ...


Thanks! I can't believe this is the final week... good things are on the horizon.


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm not sure if you'll enjoy more going on holidays or returning home


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 22, 2011)

Bluezdude said:


> I'm not sure if you'll enjoy more going on holidays or returning home


LOL...I hear ya. Oh well, our holidays consist of a 20+ hour road-trip across Canada to visit our parents, so I'm guessing the drive _home_ will be the highlight of our trip. =)


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 22, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> LOL...I hear ya. Oh well, our holidays consist of a 20+ hour road-trip across Canada to visit our parents, so I'm guessing the drive _home_ will be the highlight of our trip. =)


Bloody hell, I hate driving! Have a nice one mate


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 22, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> LOL...I hear ya. Oh well, our holidays consist of a 20+ hour road-trip across Canada to visit our parents, so I'm guessing the drive _home_ will be the highlight of our trip. =)


Wow that is a long way, I complain about driving 16 hours to see family.


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 22, 2011)

You guys at the other side of the pond certainly drive a lot!


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 22, 2011)

Bluezdude said:


> You guys at the other side of the pond certainly drive a lot!


North America is HUGE. Unlike you guys over in Europe a short few hour drive puts you into another Country! I wish USA was like that.


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 22, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> North America is HUGE. Unlike you guys over in Europe a short few hour drive puts you into another Country! I wish USA was like that.


I'm with you there, I can cross 2 borders in less than 2 hours drive, and a third one in 4. I remember when I was in the Americas I had a sense of loneliness, meaning that in order to find another culture I'd have to take a plane for hours.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 22, 2011)

Bluezdude said:


> I'm with you there, I can cross 2 borders in less than 2 hours drive, and a third one in 4. I remember when I was in the Americas I had a sense of loneliness, meaning that in order to find another culture I'd have to take a plane for hours.


Yea, it kinda sucks. I want to live in Europe for a couple of years. It'd be nice to drive to another Country instead of having to hop on a plane. I suppose those living on the border of Canada and Mexico can do that but I don't really think it's a major culture difference. Most people in Canada speak English and are fairly similar. Mexico,.. um,.. nobody wants to go to Mexico.  We better stop, I don't want to derail Dayzt's awesome journal.


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 22, 2011)

Not only awesome but very educational as well. I'm definitely gonna give it a go after I get some experience first. Did I mention inspirational? That too


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 22, 2011)

Getting close now!

Were you satisfied with the little extra wait? 

I still haven't smoked more than a half oz of my herb... still curing! 7+ weeks on one plant, 4+ on the other. Heaven!!


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 22, 2011)

Great to hear this journal has inspired you! I'm just passing on the information as i repeat what others have already done.. =)

I think the extra wait has given us a bit more weight, size and amount of bud that's 'riper', rather than just close to ripe. There's still a lot of spindly lower buds that won't get much bigger anymore now. So overall, it was worth the extra time!


----------



## 313 Kronix (Aug 22, 2011)

Man, I can not get over how good those TD buds look. Kudos.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks 313 - we be blessed! 

Here's a pic update - possibly the last until just before chop time - enjoy!!


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 22, 2011)

"Hi, remember me?"


----------



## OGPanda (Aug 22, 2011)

Damn, it looks so delicious!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 23, 2011)

lookin chunky to me 

congrats man


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 23, 2011)

Truly, this is a work of art!


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 23, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> View attachment 1748308
> "Hi, remember me?"


Lol...nice! It's really hard to believe what came from that tiny seedling!! Never underestimate the power of the waterfarm!! ...it still amazes me every time I open the tent...  



OGPanda said:


> Damn, it looks so delicious!





Sr. Verde said:


> lookin chunky to me
> 
> congrats man





Bluezdude said:


> Truly, this is a work of art!


I really appreciate all the encouraging and flattering comments! Thank you so much - be sure to stay tuned for the final week and following harvest/smoke reports that will follow in the next month or 2.

This girl really has 'chunked' out more - even in the last 2-3 days. It's almost impossible to keep all the tops standing properly - it's a challenge to just keep them up and not be too close to the bulb! A lot of them are really just leaning on each other at this point - as long as they don't pull down the light on top of them with these tied connected to my bulb-mount...there's some serious tension on those lines as you can see..lol.

Cheers one and all - keep the comments coming, I try to answer everyone! I'll be away for about a week after Sept 2nd, but will have internet access and should still be able to reply while this girl is drying. =)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you so much Dayzt for the wonderful journal which included great growing advice and amazing photographs. 
Have a safe vacation and have fun! I will be looking forward to the final dayz here with your Dream girl.lol. and can not wait for the smoke report. What kinda grow is up next for Dazyt? Take it easy


----------



## kriznarf (Aug 23, 2011)

Haven't been able to check in for a while. Continuously impressed by your results, Dayzt. I hope you'll have some help when it comes time to trim that beautiful beast!


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 23, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you so much Dayzt for the wonderful journal which included great growing advice and amazing photographs.
> Have a safe vacation and have fun! I will be looking forward to the final dayz here with your Dream girl.lol. and can not wait for the smoke report. What kinda grow is up next for Dazyt? Take it easy


You're most welcome! Once again - thanks so much for the encouragement! It's my pleasure (obvioiusly..lol) to share this adventure with everyone. I'll be sure to post results and reports as timely as I can, as things slowly draw to a close for this round. By far our most successful grow thus far - and looking to continue on with the waterfarm(s) for the forseeable future! I've mentioned it a few times back amongst the now 50+ pages of this journal.. =) Next up will be 2 waterfarms with Barney's Vanilla Kuch in one and TGA's Ace of Spades in the other...watch for a link to that journal at the end of this one when the time comes! 



kriznarf said:


> Haven't been able to check in for a while. Continuously impressed by your results, Dayzt. I hope you'll have some help when it comes time to trim that beautiful beast!


Heya Kriz!! I was kinda wondering where you disappeared to! =) I most def have some help this weekend with this 'monstrous' task - we'll see how long it takes to plow through these trees - no rush, I'm a bit of a picky manicurist (is that a word?), so I'll need to be extra careful with all the leaf one this biatch, especially the lower shit... most of which will go to hash and butter I'm guessing. Stay tuned for the last 'hurrah'!!


----------



## AcidTest (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm growing a TD under 400w HPS in soil and it's slow going TBH, your grow is everything mine isn't lol - amazing, one of the most impressive grows I've seen, looking forward to the smoke report, and a hash report would be cool too, well done mate. How much of your success is down to the waterfarm do you reckon?


----------



## kriznarf (Aug 23, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Heya Kriz!! I was kinda wondering where you disappeared to! =) I most def have some help this weekend with this 'monstrous' task - we'll see how long it takes to plow through these trees - no rush, I'm a bit of a picky manicurist (is that a word?), so I'll need to be extra careful with all the leaf one this biatch, especially the lower shit... most of which will go to hash and butter I'm guessing. Stay tuned for the last 'hurrah'!!


What tech are you thinking about going with when it comes time to make your hash? Been thinking about picking up on some bubble bags myself. Oh, and be sure to sub up on my new journal! Would def appreciate your input from time to time.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 23, 2011)

AcidTest said:


> I'm growing a TD under 400w HPS in soil and it's slow going TBH, your grow is everything mine isn't lol - amazing, one of the most impressive grows I've seen, looking forward to the smoke report, and a hash report would be cool too, well done mate. How much of your success is down to the waterfarm do you reckon?


Right on man - this strain does indeed require some p-a-t-i-e-n-c-e..!! =) As far as how much I can attribute to the waterfarm medium - I can only guess that it's a MAJOR factor, but I've seen a few massive soil grows of TD on RIU as well...Sr.Verde comes to mind! =)

Being my very first venture into the 'hydro' world in general, I'm amazed at what it can do and the 'potential' with how it would perform with other strains... but this TD is a sloooow bitch as it is, nevermind what you're planting her in...

I'll try to remember to post a hash report as well - it obviously won't be for about a month or more, but remind me if I forget...lol.



kriznarf said:


> What tech are you thinking about going with when it comes time to make your hash? Been thinking about picking up on some bubble bags myself. Oh, and be sure to sub up on my new journal! Would def appreciate your input from time to time.


Bubble all the way - I have a set of 1-gallon bags (5-bag set I think it is), but my buddy has a 5-gallon set as well - we'll see how much trim we get...

Fo sho man - I can't believe I missed your journal 'kick-off'...I'll check it out asap. Cheers man!!! 

It's time to make the 'pilgrimage' up to Canada, EH!? Big trimming party this weekend!!


----------



## kriznarf (Aug 23, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Bubble all the way - I have a set of 1-gallon bags (5-bag set I think it is), but my buddy has a 5-gallon set as well - we'll see how much trim we get...
> 
> Fo sho man - I can't believe I missed your journal 'kick-off'...I'll check it out asap. Cheers man!!!
> 
> It's time to make the 'pilgrimage' up to Canada, EH!? Big trimming party this weekend!!


Much thanks, Dayzt. You haven't really missed the "kick-off" as I just started the journal this morning, ha! I'm going to do my best to post updates pretty regularly though. As far as a pilgrimage goes, a trim party def sounds like a worthy cause! I'll actually be throwing my own little party this weekend. I have all these ounces of Williams Wonder and BC Mango that my friends are just dying to try. This Friday marks five weeks of curing.

Question about bubble hash (since it sounds like you've made it before.) Do you have to cure it? I'll read up on it later, but I was just pondering this one thing.

Have a great, trim-filled weekend!


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 23, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Much thanks, Dayzt. You haven't really missed the "kick-off" as I just started the journal this morning, ha! I'm going to do my best to post updates pretty regularly though. As far as a pilgrimage goes, a trim party def sounds like a worthy cause! I'll actually be throwing my own little party this weekend. I have all these ounces of Williams Wonder and BC Mango that my friends are just dying to try. This Friday marks five weeks of curing.
> 
> Question about bubble hash (since it sounds like you've made it before.) Do you have to cure it? I'll read up on it later, but I was just pondering this one thing.
> 
> Have a great, trim-filled weekend!


Sweet - you'll have to let me know what that mango tastes like, i'm intrigued!

As far as 'curing' your trim before processing it, I actually don't know if you need to. I do know that it should be 'bone dry' before you use it so that the trich-heads detach easily... I've always just used trim that had been sitting in a paper-bag for at least a month or two prior. I put all my trim into large paper bags with multiple holes in them (used a pen, so holes about that size). I normally have the bag(s) sitting in the dark somewhere dry until needed, and pick it up and shake it up occasionally to ensure it's drying evenly - very simple. Our last hash run was trim that had accumulated from about 3-4 grows - deadly hash, nice and light-brown swirled with dark-brown once dried and rolled into balls...we call'em bubble-balls..lol.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 23, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> This girl really has 'chunked' out more - even in the last 2-3 days. It's almost impossible to keep all the tops standing properly - it's a challenge to just keep them up and not be too close to the bulb! A lot of them are really just leaning on each other at this point


Love to say I told ya so 

I had the same problem with them falling all over the place...





every time i unzipped my tent it was like 4 donkey dick colas coming out and hitting me in the face


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 24, 2011)

Looking very nice mate!

Have you checked the trichomes?
How are they (colour wise)?


How long time will the plant have spent growing in that system since you first put it in?
I'm amazed at the amount of time it must've had, and I'm sure I've counted wrong lol, but I get around 155 days in total.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 24, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> Looking very nice mate!
> 
> Have you checked the trichomes?
> How are they (colour wise)?
> ...


The trichs were almost all coudy last week, and now there pretty much all turned and there's some ambers in various places as well - probably around 5% last time I checked - we'll see how much more I get after the low, low ppms she's now getting and the next 2 days' Final Phase flush. I looked at the label on the Final Phase last night and it said to use it for the last 7-10 days, but I've been dialing back the ppms about 200-250 per day for this past week, so 2 days of the clearing solution should be plenty.

I'm not at home right now and can't freely browse through my journal and check, but I think your estimate in total days is pretty close - I'll confirm that number when I'm to check.

Cheers!


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 24, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 24, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> View attachment 1751198
> Beautiful


Who's plant is that?? I barely recognize her...lol.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 25, 2011)

Flushed and drained the rez completely this evening and added back a pH'd straight rain-water and Final Phase solution (2.5 tsp per gallon). The Final Phase actually increased the ppms to about 100 which is fine - it will use this for 1 day and tomorrow night I'll do the exact same thing, draining the rez and adding back a fresh pH'd rain-water and Final Phase solution. The root-mass has obviously absorbed enough nutrient that it's difficult to bring the rez ppm's down _all_ the way, but I'm pretty close. After rotating the solution for about a half-hour and then testing, the rez was at about 200 ppm. Considering the Final Phase increased the ppms by about 70 ppms, we were left with approx 130 ppms. After tomorrows identical flush, I hope to be down to ~100 ppms or lower, which will likely be the final test before chop time Friday evening.

So I unplugged my light this evening as well - by Friday evening at 7 pm, it will have had about 43 hours of darkness. I can't imagine I'll see much _more_ difference in size of the tops at this point, but wow they're already looking fantastic. At this point, I'm hoping this last flush will pull out any left-over nutes from the buds. I tasted a few leaves from various parts of the plant, and couldn't taste any bitterness...to me, that's a good sign that the plant is already quite 'clean', but this flushing will be a good closing touch, hopefully giving an even whiter burning and tastier bud.

Things are looking up - just over the horizon, the finish line is ACTUALLY in sight!!

Stay tuned for more updates this week and plenty of pictures of chop-to-trim-to-hang-to jar!!!


----------



## k0ijn (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice! 
Sounds like she's ready for a chop soon ^^
Never follow those labels, I've learned that the hard way, rather give too little than too much mate!
That sure is a long time for 1 plant, but the results cannot be denied 

Keep up the good work and can't wait for a smoke report, my own TD is doing REALLY well now after some slow growth and is showing her true colours.
I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 25, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> Nice!
> Sounds like she's ready for a chop soon ^^
> Never follow those labels, I've learned that the hard way, rather give too little than too much mate!
> That sure is a long time for 1 plant, but the results cannot be denied
> ...


Thanks! I'll be sure to post a few smoke reports as it cures. The slow growth seems to be a common issue with this strain - I saw the same thing early on in my grow but attributed it mostly to the new hydroton in my waterfarm and the fact that it was not yet 'seasoned' as it drove my ppms up a bit.

Good point regarding the product labels - they will always tell you to use the supplement more, as then they will be able to 'sell' you more - makes sense from a marketing point of view. This is just a clearing solution though, so it's a bit different - no nastly chemicals, actually quite the opposite - but still, I think 7-10 days of flushing in a hydro setup is a bit extensive... I hope my 2 days are sufficient - no more lights, so it will not be drawing it up as much as when the light was on, but it did get 5 hours of light with it in, so...


----------



## Llj (Aug 25, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Thanks! I'll be sure to post a few smoke reports as it cures. The slow growth seems to be a common issue with this strain - I saw the same thing early on in my grow but attributed it mostly to the new hydroton in my waterfarm and the fact that it was not yet 'seasoned' as it drove my ppms up a bit.
> 
> Good point regarding the product labels - they will always tell you to use the supplement more, as then they will be able to 'sell' you more - makes sense from a marketing point of view. This is just a clearing solution though, so it's a bit different - no nastly chemicals, actually quite the opposite - but still, I think 7-10 days of flushing in a hydro setup is a bit extensive... I hope my 2 days are sufficient - no more lights, so it will not be drawing it up as much as when the light was on, but it did get 5 hours of light with it in, so...


----------



## Llj (Aug 25, 2011)

I hope my girl grows up to look as good as yours. She is 6wks and needs a new home everyone want baby's from her but Iam
Not sharing


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 25, 2011)

Llj said:


>


Don't be sorry! I'm honored - I hope you get great results too - this is no 'secret', but not many realize it's true *pot*ential..lol


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 25, 2011)

A peek inside the dark tent this evening.....


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 26, 2011)

hellz yeah

tell me how they cure

i had difficulty with the whispy buds. im interested in seeing your techniques


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, trimming this biatch will be quite the task. We should end up with quite a lot of quality trim though.

I'll try to get a few pics tonight of it all hanging - I'm going to chop all of the prominent tops, and then remove the light from the tent and hang them in the same place - that way I can use the same vented, filtered tent for drying. We'll pull them in and out of that tent as we trim them all.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 26, 2011)

HI Dayzt, those are really beautiful close up pictures. I especially like this one where i can see the calyx's form on top of each other in little pointy rows with the pistils popping out at the end. That is very unique in my eyes, i havent seen much of that before on a strain. Very cool. I thought you were chopping this week?


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI Dayzt, those are really beautiful close up pictures. I especially like this one where i can see the calyx's form on top of each other in little pointy rows with the pistils popping out at the end. That is very unique in my eyes, i havent seen much of that before on a strain. Very cool. I thought you were chopping this week?


I think it's because that bud is laying sideways, so all of it's "branch tips" (buds) are pointing straight up at the light.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 26, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I think it's because that bud is laying sideways, so all of it's "branch tips" (buds) are pointing straight up at the light.


i think it's a strain thing....

i had foxtails on pretty much every nugget... they would appear to grow straight outwards if the plant wasn't on it's side..

i think it's a genetic trait, leaves some very whispy looking nuggets in the jar


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 26, 2011)

That is one good looking plant..


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol...got too stoned tonight after the chop, so I couldn't start trimming this eve - will get some rest tonight and start a long trim day tomorrow just before lunch. Got some pics though - just some shots of all the largest tops hanging - still quite a lot of bottom stuff to cut yet, and some of it had quite a lot of bud - just more leaf to trim...

Enjoy - more to come in the next few days!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 27, 2011)

oh yeah.... congrats.. looking fat and happy


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 27, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Lol...got too stoned tonight after the chop, so I couldn't start trimming this eve - will get some rest tonight and start a long trim day tomorrow just before lunch. Got some pics though - just some shots of all the largest tops hanging - still quite a lot of bottom stuff to cut yet, and some of it had quite a lot of bud - just more leaf to trim...
> 
> Enjoy - more to come in the next few days!


 Holy God batman those are looking goood. Nice job man.


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice work all together. Are you off on Monday you said for numerous days, aye? I'd take a small jar with me if I was in your shoes


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 27, 2011)

Damn, didn't know you were already chopping it down. I'd hate to trim that monster! Looks like it would take a week.


----------



## 313 Kronix (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice! What kind of weight are you looking at per plant?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 27, 2011)

313 Kronix said:


> Very nice! What kind of weight are you looking at per plant?



theres one plant.... 


& who cares bub it looks like good medicine to me!


----------



## ZenOne (Aug 28, 2011)

313 Kronix said:


> Very nice! What kind of weight are you looking at per plant?








Lol cant wait tosee the dry weight of this plant! way to go mann!


----------



## 313 Kronix (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh yeah, don't get me wrong, it looks amazing! But as a Tangerine Dream grower I am hoping to get an idea of what to look forward to is all. And this is the only grow I am seeing of TD that is this far along in it's grow.



And....OMFG!!!!! That's from 1 plant?!?!?!?! Wow now I'm really stoked.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks for all the posts! - this weekend has been a ton of work - got the whole thing done for the most part - a small amount of screen-buds still need to be divided from the stems yet, but the full stalks are all hanging. My wet weight is around 1000 grams, plus we stripped alot of the outside buds and I'll need to spread them on some screens to dry this week - need to get some from Ikea in the next few days for that, but it looks like there will be another 200 grams or so of small 'budlets' in the lower trim, and then rest will all go into the trim-bags. I ended up with about 5 bags of high-quality trim which will be excellent for hash and butter.

Pics will follow in the next few days as I get things organized and cleaned up. I got some pics of the lower stem as well which is really cool looking - there was quite the stew of roots in the rez, and it was quite a mess as I found a lot of nutrient buildup down there. I think it will be a lot better next time with the extra air-stone down there - we'll see.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 29, 2011)

Fat tree, great job.
Feels nice to grow a tree eh?
Look at all that plant tissue and tree bark.
You met it as a seed. And gave it all the minerals and water to form that structure. You created that.

Fantastic.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been vaping my tangerine from the 7 week cure jars... It's incredible.

Just plopping a nug out, grinding it to dust and throwing it in a volcano bowl and tasting the sweet sweet vapors.

Super smooth on the lungs, slightly fruity with very sativa-hash-y flavors all around... all in all just very pleasing to the mind. giddy, hazy (not the strain) high. excellent for waking up in the morning, or 'waking up' in the middle of the day after some lengthy errands or something..

congrats again!


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 29, 2011)

Stupid bendy otter and your stupid sandwiches.


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 29, 2011)

This was 4 weeks ago . She's finally starting to fill out nicely and dense up.
After seeing this got dam excited for it now


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 29, 2011)

fuck me those are some tall plants..just getting started it seems too.. very interesting setup dude, seems to be working great


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 29, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> fuck me those are some tall plants..just getting started it seems too.. very interesting setup dude, seems to be working great


That's one plants in a 5 gallon custom made rdwc/drip/aero bucket 

Thank ya still experimenting with it but seems to be working out just fine so far.I'll try to take more detailed pictures of it and post them up one day. School started again so time's limited.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 29, 2011)

Hell yeah man they look real healthy


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow sutra - your plant looks a bit familiar! =) I think with some LST you wouldn't have such tall stalks, and thus multiple average sized ones like I did.

One thing I noticed about this plant, is that the bud sizes are a bit deceiving - they're not nearly as heavy and dense as indica buds - like SrV said, they're very 'airy' and 'fluffy' buds which appears to be genetic. I'm guessing that with a bigger light, they would be a bit denser, but with all the sativa influence, maybe not so much. We'll sure enjoy this plant, but we certainly won't miss the painstakingly long time it took to trim! Near the end I was just stripping the stalks that had minimal buds on them - those buds are totally smokable, and not considered 'popcorn buds' for hash, but I'm going to dry them spread-out on screens in the drying tent and then remove the extra leaf afterwards - it would take literally days and days to manicure all of them..lol


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 29, 2011)

I love trimming bud.
But I had to trim this leafy fucking 13g 12" nug.
It was such a bitch.

And it was random bagseed, so the leaves were only half as frosty as they should be.. 
You know how leaves are in sets?
Like primary secondary trimary whatever,
I had to remove another generation of leaves because they weren't frosty enough.

I'm NOT stoned yet, so sorry if that doesn't make sense.
I should go find a bowl..


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 29, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> I love trimming bud.
> But I had to trim this leafy fucking 13g 12" nug.
> It was such a bitch.
> 
> ...


I completely understand - there was one stalk on this girl that had a 1/4" wide 'flat' stem which appeared to be a result of two stems grown together...odd. The bud on it was so leafy that once I'd removed it all, the bud underneath was too underdeveloped (pale whitish bud kinda like what you see in non-viable white seeds) to determine if it was okay or not... I hung it to dry and hoped for the best..lol.

Don't get me wrong, I love to trim too - but after 7-8 hours of it and you look down only to realize you have tons left...sheesh..tiring..lol. The sativa buds are so much more work than the heavier indica doms.. but the scissor hash was fantastic!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2011)

Congratulations DayzT! your doing an awesome job. Try to meditate while trimming in different places and postitions, different postures but try to maintain good ergonomics and posture. Music, food, smoke, breaks and please TAKE MORE PICTURES! this should be an absouletly wonderful expereince for you! I wish i were there to help you buddy! What are you listening to right now? Im listening to YES . YES you Can..hahahahah take it easy!


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 29, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Congratulations DayzT! your doing an awesome job. Try to meditate while trimming in different places and postitions, different postures but try to maintain good ergonomics and posture. Music, food, smoke, breaks and please TAKE MORE PICTURES! this should be an absouletly wonderful expereince for you! I wish i were there to help you buddy! What are you listening to right now? Im listening to YES . YES you Can..hahahahah take it easy!


I love yes.
And I can't wait to trim next round now!


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 29, 2011)

Here comes the majority of the trimming and harvest pics - I'm taking a few more tonight of the stem and them all hanging in the tent, other than that....enjoy!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 29, 2011)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!! i am soo happy for you! you did it EXACTLY RIGHT! its so amazing. what awesome pictures. Im just blown away, blown away.and jealous. there is so much to say,... ill end it by saying..."have sweet dreams with your tangerine dream"
you CANADIANS ROCK!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 30, 2011)

ohh yeah ! a+ nuggets... gonna be DENSE in 6 weeks.


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 30, 2011)

Love the last pic where the real thing is over the cover


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 30, 2011)

So amazing. Those look absolutely perfect. Make sure to take a pic of the root system in both buckets!


----------



## ZenOne (Aug 30, 2011)

Ah!, You've Made It Dayzt!
Time to sit back an reap the rewards !
YOU EARNED IT BUDDY!


----------



## kriznarf (Aug 30, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> So amazing. Those look absolutely perfect. Make sure to take a pic of the root system in both buckets!


I would also love to see a root shot if that's still possible. 

Awesome harvest, Dayzt! Well deserved.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 30, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!! i am soo happy for you! you did it EXACTLY RIGHT! its so amazing. what awesome pictures. Im just blown away, blown away.and jealous. there is so much to say,... ill end it by saying..."have sweet dreams with your tangerine dream"
> you CANADIANS ROCK!


Ha! Well yes, Canadians DO in fact rock... =) Thanks again for your encouragement and kind words - much appreciated! We have more bud here now than we've ever had at once - it will be a great winter! Be sure to tune in again starting in about 2-3 weeks when the next waterfarm adventure begins! I'll be sure to post a link at the end of this journal to the next one. Cheers! Thanks for following along! 



Sr. Verde said:


> ohh yeah ! a+ nuggets... gonna be DENSE in 6 weeks.


Can't wait - she'll get about about 11 days of hang-drying before going into jars, but that will be easy while we're away - no chance of cheating! lol... We've got a ton of leafy bud in paper bags that will be a 'treasure trove' to pick through and seperate leaf from once it's died as well - little buds everywhere, but they all look smokable!

We'll see how much weight we lose after the drying is complete...



Bluezdude said:


> Love the last pic where the real thing is over the cover


Yeah, I wanted to use an 'appropriate' background - doesn't get more appropriate than that - although the pics could be better... remember I'm taking those with filthy, sticky goopy fingers... difficult to use the camera sometimes while trimming..lol



mr2shim said:


> So amazing. Those look absolutely perfect. Make sure to take a pic of the root system in both buckets!


I took some good pics last night of the lower stem and roots. (I'll post them up in the next day or so) The stem looks pretty cool, but I apparently had quite an 'issue' with a sour rez - the roots were pretty gross and dark brown - root rot was setting in. Honestly though, I attribut most of that problem to the extra looooong flower and veg times in this grow - apparently not 'ideal' with this setup without being able to access the rez as 'completely' during the grow to be able to clean it out properly for that long of a haul... but above that, everything looked to finish off nicely - found quite a lot of amber in some of the buds, and some were almost completely milky with a mixture of clear/milky as well..should be a well balanced smoke, offering a nice range of effect... 



ZenOne said:


> Ah!, You've Made It Dayzt!
> Time to sit back an reap the rewards !
> YOU EARNED IT BUDDY!


Thanks man - wish you were closer to western Canada and could come visit for a toke!! I'll be sure to double-hit it for you...lol...


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 30, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> I would also love to see a root shot if that's still possible.
> 
> Awesome harvest, Dayzt! Well deserved.


...root pics coming up soon - took pics last night and will post 'em as soon as I can. There's a shit-load of cleanup to do yet, so I've been kept quite busy as you can well imagine..lol.

Thanks kriz - I'll have more time to look in on your grow now too - see you over there! Peace!


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 30, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Stupid bendy otter and your stupid sandwiches.


 it's an inception sandwich.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 30, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> ...root pics coming up soon - took pics last night and will post 'em as soon as I can. There's a shit-load of cleanup to do yet, so I've been kept quite busy as you can well imagine..lol.
> 
> Thanks kriz - I'll have more time to look in on your grow now too - see you over there! Peace!


Post now!


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 30, 2011)

mr2shim said:


> Post now!


lol yeah ditto. Yeah you've done it so right. Next time trimming use nitrile gloves (medical exam. gloves) no sticky hands


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 30, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> lol yeah ditto. Yeah you've done it so right. Next time trimming use nitrile gloves (medical exam. gloves) no sticky hands


I can't wear those gloves because my hands sweat too much in them. I've heard of peeps using them and then peeling off the resin afterwards...


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's the pics of the root and lower stem - enjoy!


----------



## kriznarf (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey Dayzt, mr2shim and I were discussing this the other day, realized that I never asked you about it, but did you use an airstone in your reservoir? Just curious. If not, your results seem to prove that they're not required to get the most out of the waterfarm, but I have seen a few threads that display solid results using them. Thanks in advance, oh cannabis!


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 30, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> Here's the pics of the root and lower stem - enjoy!


ewww. Those do look bad indeed. Looks like they were growing in dirt. Crazy.


----------



## Dayzt (Aug 30, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> Hey Dayzt, mr2shim and I were discussing this the other day, realized that I never asked you about it, but did you use an airstone in your reservoir? Just curious. If not, your results seem to prove that they're not required to get the most out of the waterfarm, but I have seen a few threads that display solid results using them. Thanks in advance, oh cannabis!


I didn't use an airstone in the rez, but next time I certainly will. I ended up with quite a lot of root-rot from the extra long veg and flowering times - the next round will be more Indica, so I'm hoping it will be a bit easier to control with the shorter overall grow. But I think the extra oxygen will help keep the roots healthier.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 30, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> I didn't use an airstone in the rez, but next time I certainly will. I ended up with quite a lot of root-rot from the extra long veg and flowering times - the next round will be more Indica, so I'm hoping it will be a bit easier to control with the shorter overall grow. But I think the extra oxygen will help keep the roots healthier.


Something to do when you put an airstone in the res. Glue it down. Mine has a nasty habit of flipping upside down and it ends up bubbling large bubbles which I read aren't good for the roots opposed to many small bubbles. Something i learned that i felt should be known. Never read anything about it other than put an airstone in the res. It works but it definitely needs to be glued down to avoid it flipping.


----------



## ZenOne (Aug 31, 2011)

ahaa Yeh i wish man! Got me really thinking about grabbing
some TD noww, just sounds tasty  and definitely seems like she produces! .
But i'm just the kinda person whos against buying fem seeds...
hm :/
wish they made regular seeeds ! 
Whats the next strains your growing?

Canadians grow the best


----------



## widowmaker31 (Aug 31, 2011)

Instead of "gluing" down the air stones - get yourself this: http://www.greenhorizonshydroponics.com/products/Sunleaves-Round-Air-Stone-4%22.html, a lot more durable than the blue air stones that flip and blah blah......you get the idea....lol


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 31, 2011)

widowmaker31 said:


> Instead of "gluing" down the air stones - get yourself this: http://www.greenhorizonshydroponics.com/products/Sunleaves-Round-Air-Stone-4%22.html, a lot more durable than the blue air stones that flip and blah blah......you get the idea....lol


Going to have to get one of those and try it for myself. From the looks, it looks the same except black and a different name. Honestly I'd imagine it would do the same because it's the fact that with any airstone you have to hold it under water for 5 minutes or so to soak it with water to keep it from floating then flipping over .


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 31, 2011)

That plant definitely had a super good root/stem structure to support it.

Good job.


----------



## zamzia (Sep 6, 2011)

How long are you going to dry it for roughly do you think? Just wondering what the final weigh in will be


----------



## rick19011 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm guessing 12-13 dry :d


----------



## elleandblair420 (Sep 8, 2011)

When did or what week did u trim alot of the fan leaves off, or were there not that many? Just curious if this helps bud production cause there is alot of conflicting info on here wether or not to trim theses leaves? Any input is welcome and anticipated Ty Ty. Peace from the middleast lol


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey there everyone - we're back from vacation and the hanging buds have all now been transferred to jars - 11 of them. Each jar has just over an oz or so, making the dry weight around 12 oz. There's also about 3-4 ounces of loose buds in drying bags downstairs still. We still need to separate the dry leaf from those buds. I took a few pics of the 11 jars so you can see the bulk of what we harvested. So overall, we came really close to the 1 lb mark, but not quite. The buds are quite 'airy', but are very frosty with crystal everywhere. I cut out as much leaf as I could, but some was so covered in crystals, it made sense to leave it. Enjoy the pics! Smoke report(s) to come in the next 5-6 weeks!


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 8, 2011)

Bravo! Bra-fucking-vo!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 8, 2011)

looks like what i got 

good job!

airy but frosty... yeah... 100% description of TD lol...


it smokes WAY better than it looks, trust me.


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 8, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> looks like what i got
> 
> good job!
> 
> ...


What!? It looks great, too!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 8, 2011)

kriznarf said:


> What!? It looks great, too!


 I also grew tangerine dream

i wasn't referencing OP's plants specifically... but the genetics he grew. I've seen 4 other people here grow it now?

it looks great, but in your hands its light and airy... not dense.... even the DENSEest nugs were just moderately dense compared to some strains

I had a lot of fox tailing going on, and so did he I think... a genetic trait you can't really help with TD i found

again I always see the BF:TD a little airy, but covered in frost...... this is how I see all *barneys farm tangerine dream* come out... again i'm not belittling the OP's harvest




smoke is super duper sativa smooth though. Super powerful high that starts slowing you down twice as fast as some other strains


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 8, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful display of your award winning Tangerine Dream in its final peaceful resting spot curing to perfection. The picture with the jars in a V shape has a real spiritual quality about it.. and very D D Deeeeeeeeeeeelicious looking as well. Im glad you had a safe trip home. I hope your vacation was nice and relaxing.
I am looking foward to you next waterfarm moster.
Thanks again for the delightful journal. You have been so helpful and a real inspiration to me. 
I am going to Barneys in Amsterdam to get myself some of that delicious TD next week! I will be thinking about your beast as i toke it up. cheers!!!!!!!!!
take care DaYzt peace out ..... Amber


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 8, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I also grew tangerine dream
> 
> i wasn't referencing OP's plants specifically... but the genetics he grew. I've seen 4 other people here grow it now?
> 
> ...


Ha, I was just messing. I know you didn't mean it in a negative way. I saw your TD grow/results, which was awesome. I'd love to try the strain myself sometime.

Anyway, double cheers, Dayzt.


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 8, 2011)

Great job, 3/4 pound on a Sativa Dominant if I'm not mistaken.
Congratulations.
Can't wait to hear the 4 week cure report.


----------



## Fuzznutz (Sep 9, 2011)

Dayz - Beautiful! Love the cure pics. Excellent setting. looks like an add for a Mom-n-Pop Country Store selling home made jams and jellies.

Envious of your TD crop. Wish I could get just one TD bean to pop. Been through 10 and all dead. No luck with Barney's. 

Still subbed and waiting for smoke report.


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 9, 2011)

right the fuck on !!!!


----------



## kriznarf (Sep 9, 2011)

So what's up next, buddy? I know that you're probably set for a while and you've mentioned a double WF setup before, but I can't remember if you mentioned what strains you'll be rolling with. Hope you're keeping another journal!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Dayzt, do you have a ppm chart schedule of what it should approximately be from beginning to end on each day? 
Thanks


----------



## AcidTest (Sep 9, 2011)

congrats dayzt, that's one impressive haul. I checked back on your grow and compared it st.v's, yours was 13weeks 4days in flowers, and st.v's was 13weeks 3days. I'm at nearly 9 weeks with my TD and it finally seems to have got into it's stride, the buds look bigger every time I check it, still I'd be happy with a couple of oz, but I guess I've got another 4 to 5 weeks to go so I'll just have to wait and see.....


----------



## Woosaw (Sep 9, 2011)

Hydrologic stealth 200 gpd


----------



## Woosaw (Sep 9, 2011)

Do You have anymore td cuts, a lil late but I'd love to get one, using the same set up with four buckets


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 9, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> WOW! Beautiful display of your award winning Tangerine Dream in its final peaceful resting spot curing to perfection. The picture with the jars in a V shape has a real spiritual quality about it.. and very D D Deeeeeeeeeeeelicious looking as well. Im glad you had a safe trip home. I hope your vacation was nice and relaxing.
> I am looking foward to you next waterfarm moster.
> Thanks again for the delightful journal. You have been so helpful and a real inspiration to me.
> I am going to Barneys in Amsterdam to get myself some of that delicious TD next week! I will be thinking about your beast as i toke it up. cheers!!!!!!!!!
> take care DaYzt peace out ..... Amber


Awesome - wish I were with you to test out the TD in the 'dam! I'm glad you were able to draw inspiration from this journal - it's been a great grow, definitely the longest grow for us so far - I'm hoping our next round of Vanilla Kush and Ace of Spades turns out even somewhere close to this, but much denser and with a shorter flowering and veg time!  Thanks again for all your support!


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 9, 2011)

[


C.Indica said:


> Great job, 3/4 pound on a Sativa Dominant if I'm not mistaken.
> Congratulations.
> Can't wait to hear the 4 week cure report.


Thanks C - we actually came pretty close to a pound overall - it's just really tough to weigh some of these buds as they are very fluffy and were hard to separate some of the leaf. We're still separating some of it as it cures and finishes drying in paper bags.



Fuzznutz said:


> Dayz - Beautiful! Love the cure pics. Excellent setting. looks like an add for a Mom-n-Pop Country Store selling home made jams and jellies.
> 
> Envious of your TD crop. Wish I could get just one TD bean to pop. Been through 10 and all dead. No luck with Barney's.
> 
> Still subbed and waiting for smoke report.


So sorry to hear about the bad luck with the seeds - we have a lot to be thankful for! Oh well, some things just aren't meant to be - I'm sure you have luck with other strains.. cheers!



ironheadxl said:


> right the fuck on !!!!


::



kriznarf said:


> So what's up next, buddy? I know that you're probably set for a while and you've mentioned a double WF setup before, but I can't remember if you mentioned what strains you'll be rolling with. Hope you're keeping another journal!


Fo sho man - I just put the next 2 seeds in paper-towel this evening. I took out the old waterfarm yesterday and sprayed it all down with the garden-hose. The hydroton took a while to clean up, but it's nice to now have some 'seasoned' hydroton - my speculations are that the plant going into the used waterfarm will start-out faster than the other for that very reason - but that will be part of the expiment - we'll see!

The next journal isn't started quite yet - watch for it in the next week though... 2 waterfarms, 2x 600w Hortilux EYE Super HPS cooltube lights... about twice the size of this last grow, but more indica dom strains this time...DON"T MISS IT!! 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Dayzt, do you have a ppm chart schedule of what it should approximately be from beginning to end on each day?
> Thanks


I didn't follow any chart for the ppms I used - I just started low through veg and slowly bumped it up into flower. Since this grow had an extra long veg AND flower period, my rez went kinda 'sour' on me and I found quite a lot of nutrient buildup afterwards... I plan to dial-back my nutes next time and increase them much slower to try and control this better. The best advise I can get as far as nute ppm though, is to just increase them slowly, and watch your plant to 'tell' you if it needs more or less - as crazy as it sounds, you'll know what I mean after a few weeks of growing this way. =)



AcidTest said:


> congrats dayzt, that's one impressive haul. I checked back on your grow and compared it st.v's, yours was 13weeks 4days in flowers, and st.v's was 13weeks 3days. I'm at nearly 9 weeks with my TD and it finally seems to have got into it's stride, the buds look bigger every time I check it, still I'd be happy with a couple of oz, but I guess I've got another 4 to 5 weeks to go so I'll just have to wait and see.....


Good luck man - you'll see them grow quite a lot at this point I would guess - you should also notice that altohough they get to be quite large, they will remain fairly fluffy..but still very frosty!



Woosaw said:


> Hydrologic stealth 200 gpd





Woosaw said:


> Do You have anymore td cuts, a lil late but I'd love to get one, using the same set up with four buckets


Hey there - I wish I did have some cuttings, but the ones I took didn't last too long. I wanted to see how well they rooted, and they seemed to root decently in about 10 days. This info will be helpful for the next time I grow this strain out, in case I have the option to clone it in the future...


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 10, 2011)

Smoke reports still coming to this journal, but not for about a month or so... For everyone that's been checking back for a link to my next journal - here it is!! The seeds are germing right now, so I'll be setting up the 2 waterfarms this weekend as long as things start cracking soon! Check it out - link below:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/464169-barneys-f-vanilla-kush-tga.html

See you on the other side!!


----------



## mears220 (Sep 10, 2011)

hey daytz just a quick question how long do you run your airpump iv just bought an aquafarm and i'm abit wary .. how many times a day do you run yor airpump and for how long thanks in advance


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 10, 2011)

mears220 said:


> hey daytz just a quick question how long do you run your airpump iv just bought an aquafarm and i'm abit wary .. how many times a day do you run yor airpump and for how long thanks in advance


airpump operates the drip ring and he ran his 24/7 so I'd say he ran the airpump 24/7 as well.


----------



## mears220 (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks for that bro


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 12, 2011)

Yep, 24/7 - towards the end, the roots in the rez blocked quite a lot of the bubbles - without it running constantly, it would have had major root issues. The only time the pump was shut off was when I changed out the rez.


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 12, 2011)

I know this is a bit off the wall question, but how much does the jar weight empty, and what size are they? Reason I ask is because I was looking up scales and bought one but later realized it's a 100g scale, not 1000g.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 12, 2011)

I've got 3 different jar sizes and one other larger one that's squarish. The 3 different sizes range from small to medium to large (not sure of the quart sizes..) I don't believe i've ever weighed the actual jars...


----------



## ROBING (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have been following this thread since the start and have learned a lot along the way. I am currently on my first grow with 2 tangerine dream plants growing in soil. I have been keeping the Ph between 6.5 > 6.8 and using 'nutes' Dutch Pro grow & bloom. My 2 babies have developed some issues and need any advice you can offer. 
Leaves lower down are slowly turning yellow and going rust/brown/yellow around some of the edges with spots on some of the leaves. I have attached some pics to try and help illustrate. I believe from what i know it might be 'nute' lock out - Any Ideas


----------



## Kaiser Puff (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice pull man! I'm harvesting my TD #2 'airy' pheno soon and it's pretty much how everyone described. The faster finishing pheno with tighter buds has a fraction of the punch and taste as a 12w sample from my #2 so there's another person that agrees you got the good pheno! I look forward to your smoke report, I know you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 14, 2011)

ROBING said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been following this thread since the start and have learned a lot along the way. I am currently on my first grow with 2 tangerine dream plants growing in soil. I have been keeping the Ph between 6.5 > 6.8 and using 'nutes' Dutch Pro grow & bloom. My 2 babies have developed some issues and need any advice you can offer.
> Leaves lower down are slowly turning yellow and going rust/brown/yellow around some of the edges with spots on some of the leaves. I have attached some pics to try and help illustrate. I believe from what i know it might be 'nute' lock out - Any Ideas
> ...


It indeed sounds (and looks) like you've got a bit of lockout happening there. I was going to say 'deficiency' for sure, but nutrient lockout is what causes deficiencies so....



Kaiser Puff said:


> Nice pull man! I'm harvesting my TD #2 'airy' pheno soon and it's pretty much how everyone described. The faster finishing pheno with tighter buds has a fraction of the punch and taste as a 12w sample from my #2 so there's another person that agrees you got the good pheno! I look forward to your smoke report, I know you'll enjoy it.


Awesome - we're enjoying some great results off the TD, even now - less than 1 week into the cure! Every time we crack the jars to air the buds out, it smells a bit better... this is def one of those buds that stretch your eyebrows up and glue them there for a few hours, if you know what I mean..lol


----------



## greenops (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratz Dayzt, I got this bookmarked!

Hope you can give me some advice for my current grow. 

I was planning to Scrog 2 of Barney's Amnesia Lemon and 1 Tangerine Dream in my grow cab. 
In that same set up, I managed to grow one Skunk#1 and 3 AK48s. But these were rather short plants. 

Now seeing your grow I'm not sure if I can pull it off, as your TDs stretched about 5x its size... would you think its possible to achieve an even canopy, with 2 Amnesia Lemons that apparently stretch about x2?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah greenops, I wasn't kidding about the 4-5x stretch.... and the potentially uneven canopy.. especially under 250w.


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 19, 2011)

greenops said:


> Congratz Dayzt, I got this bookmarked!
> 
> Hope you can give me some advice for my current grow.
> 
> ...


Like SrVerde said, I don't think it's possible to truly get an even canopy with the TD, as the sativa in it appears to cause irratic stretching and random foxtailing. The Amnesia Lemons should work great though - I'd like to try that strain sometime as well...


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 23, 2011)

That plant was insane lol, 1 lbs 1 plant !! congrats and + rep


----------



## talisman816 (Sep 24, 2011)

I started growing about April 1 st 
The beans were straight from attitude and 4 of 5 germinated 
3 made it 
My girls are just so different in size 1. 9 feet 2. 11 feet. 3. 17. Feet tall
Weird thin fern like leafs very hot house bizarre canopy shape on the giant 17ft.


----------



## talisman816 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have pics but not sure how to post pics here


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 24, 2011)

You ever get a complete final weight of everything?


----------



## xgiovanni03x (Sep 26, 2011)

Freaking incredible grow man, never seen one plant take off like that with a scrog, i mean your whole tent was fill up to the limit.


----------



## mysticalkilla (Sep 27, 2011)

Inspirational for sure!


----------



## Devilspawn (Sep 27, 2011)

[The TD seeds sometimes according to many reports need to be scuffed before germination- seed hull is sometimes very thick... seen it more than once here



Thanks C - we actually came pretty close to a pound overall - it's just really tough to weigh some of these buds as they are very fluffy and were hard to separate some of the leaf. We're still separating some of it as it cures and finishes drying in paper bags.



So sorry to hear about the bad luck with the seeds - we have a lot to be thankful for! Oh well, some things just aren't meant to be - I'm sure you have luck with other strains.. cheers!



::



Fo sho man - I just put the next 2 seeds in paper-towel this evening. I took out the old waterfarm yesterday and sprayed it all down with the garden-hose. The hydroton took a while to clean up, but it's nice to now have some 'seasoned' hydroton - my speculations are that the plant going into the used waterfarm will start-out faster than the other for that very reason - but that will be part of the expiment - we'll see!

The next journal isn't started quite yet - watch for it in the next week though... 2 waterfarms, 2x 600w Hortilux EYE Super HPS cooltube lights... about twice the size of this last grow, but more indica dom strains this time...DON"T MISS IT!! 



I didn't follow any chart for the ppms I used - I just started low through veg and slowly bumped it up into flower. Since this grow had an extra long veg AND flower period, my rez went kinda 'sour' on me and I found quite a lot of nutrient buildup afterwards... I plan to dial-back my nutes next time and increase them much slower to try and control this better. The best advise I can get as far as nute ppm though, is to just increase them slowly, and watch your plant to 'tell' you if it needs more or less - as crazy as it sounds, you'll know what I mean after a few weeks of growing this way. =)



Good luck man - you'll see them grow quite a lot at this point I would guess - you should also notice that altohough they get to be quite large, they will remain fairly fluffy..but still very frosty!





Hey there - I wish I did have some cuttings, but the ones I took didn't last too long. I wanted to see how well they rooted, and they seemed to root decently in about 10 days. This info will be helpful for the next time I grow this strain out, in case I have the option to clone it in the future...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dayzt (Sep 27, 2011)

Jer La Mota said:


> That plant was insane lol, 1 lbs 1 plant !! congrats and + rep


Thanks for the rep! Yeah we're very fortunate and thankful for our results - I don't expect this kind of luck every time, but the TD seemed to do quite well using these methods, just made for a super-long grow.



talisman816 said:


> I started growing about April 1 st
> The beans were straight from attitude and 4 of 5 germinated
> 3 made it
> My girls are just so different in size 1. 9 feet 2. 11 feet. 3. 17. Feet tall
> Weird thin fern like leafs very hot house bizarre canopy shape on the giant 17ft.


Wow, 17 feet tall? You must be growing outside..? Def not a scrog..? Was it TD?



talisman816 said:


> I have pics but not sure how to post pics here


Let me know if you need some help posting pics - I'd love to see!



mr2shim said:


> You ever get a complete final weight of everything?


It was impossible to get a definite final weight, since about 1/4 of it was dried seperately and still had some leaf in it - totally smokable, but we're still picking through it. We already made some bubble-hash and it's real nice!



xgiovanni03x said:


> Freaking incredible grow man, never seen one plant take off like that with a scrog, i mean your whole tent was fill up to the limit.


The scrog was only half of the reason for this, if that. The waterfarm is really the secret here, together with some extreme LST work that made for an extra-long veg time - longer veg-time = bigger plant.


----------



## paul smith (Oct 4, 2011)

Just wanna say im so happy for you, A1 diary mate.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Dayzt.
I hope your doing well. I finally got to smoke the Tangerine Dream last week in Amsterdam at Barneys coffeeshop! It was DEEEElicious. I was hoping i would get a bud with some cool foxtails on it but it was still pretty, not as pretty as yours though!
I have ordered my waterfarm and im looking forward to getting it started in the next couple weeks. check out my tangerine dream bud here....later amber


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 6, 2011)

Amazing!! I'm so jealous that you had a chance to try it out right from the source!  Sweet pic - great way to close-off this journal - thanks Dr.T!!!


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 8, 2011)

Hahahahaha beautiful,
glad to see Amber's back and well.

Excellent gardening Dayzt, that was impressive, to say the very least.
So for overall satisfaction on that grow, I'm guessing your at around 100% eh?
Haha. Good job brother


----------



## Dayzt (Oct 10, 2011)

C.Indica said:


> Hahahahaha beautiful,
> glad to see Amber's back and well.
> 
> Excellent gardening Dayzt, that was impressive, to say the very least.
> ...


We have much to be thankful for - the TD was a joy to grow, but such a looong wait. We'll have plenty of medicine in our cupboard for months to come! Now, i can't wait to see what else these waterfarms can do with some of the other strains I've been wanting to try....


----------



## Bluezdude (Oct 11, 2011)

Excellent mate, missed the last few weeks as I was without internet. Looking forward to the smoke report


----------



## rad3305201 (Oct 11, 2011)

Congrats on a great grow and great yeild im verry impresed I want to try td under my 1000 watt'er when you see bud rot like that add some hydragen proxide two table spoons per gallon for a weak and change the res twice its works great for me I get brite white roots


----------



## forgetiwashere (Oct 14, 2011)

the triphids are coming


----------



## HobbyGrower72 (Oct 25, 2011)

My jaw is still on the floor! I've seen lots and lots of 400watt grows but this was truly inspiring.

TD is on deck for me after my current grow. You can bet I'll be picking through your meticulous notes. Thanks for documenting this sought-after strain with such detail.  

-hg


----------



## icehead (Oct 25, 2011)

I just read this from day 1, WOW. I wish I could grow but the truth is, I can't come to terms with all the different ways to grow. It is so confusing.


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 27, 2011)

Holy shit dayzt, this was on a 400w?
Damn!
You said just under a pound?
That's still over 1g/w,
I can't wait to get my 400w MH going, you just tore it up with that bulb.


----------



## qualityduck (Dec 13, 2011)

very nice grow!! i just started TD myself. and by the look of this i think it will be worth it


----------



## Tiggermig0 (Aug 14, 2012)

TDooda said:


> Hey man!
> Nice to see another grow inspired by Scotty!  I myself have taken his ideas and upped it a fraction, hehe.
> I am truly amazed that your TD seed even germed!
> Most of the people who have bought them have had 0% germination and the ones that managed to germ got mutant looking plants.
> ...


hi 
im new to this but bought 2 female seeds TD 1 floped and died and the other out grew cupboard and now looking like pic of TD times 20 in a m2 using NFT dual 400w sunmaster canna nuts and blackstrap malassis


----------

